# Alutech Tofane 29er, First Contact und Serienstand



## SebT-Rex (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem das Thema "Hinterbau komplett aus Carbon" für uns absolutes Neuland war und wir doch ne ganze Menge testen und prüfen mussten, gitb es endlich Bilder und News von der Tofane im Serienzustand. Es geht hier nur um den Rahmen, der Aufbau ist 1zu1 von dem Aluproto übernommen worden den wir zur Geo Findung eingesetzt haben. Das Bike wird in Serie 150/150mm Federweg haben und unterhalb der selbstgesetzten 12,5Kg Grenze bleiben. Meine Tofane wiegt in L inkl. der Clickies 12,9Kg. In der Serie wird der Schaltzug nicht in der Kettenstrebe verlaufen und die hintere Bremsleitung bekommt noch einen gänderten Einlass ins Unterrohr, der Rest entspricht aber bereits dem finalen Stand.
Vom Einsatz her würde ich die Tofane als Allrounder bezeichnen, sie ist weder reinrassiger Racer noch Tourer und macht eigentlich überall eine gute Figur. Mir persönlich gefällt sie am Besten im Enduro/ Singletrail Toureneinsatz, hier ist sie sehr leicht sehr flott zu bewegen und macht schon in der Komfortzone ordentlich Vortrieb und Spaß, quasi das klassische Trailbike. Durch das geringe Gewicht lässt sie sich entspannt beschleunigen und ist recht "lebendig" zu bewegen, Grip und Kontrollierbarkeit fallen besonders bei schlüpfrigen Bedingungen sehr positiv auf.
Kurz: Wenn ich nur ein Bike hätte, wäre es die Tofane; zum richtigen "Ballern" bevorzuge ich aber die Fanes... Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinen Alben! gruß, Basti


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2014)

Serienstand? -> Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2014)

Präsentation der Serie ist auf dem Riva Bike Festival und im Mai werden auch die Bikes produziert bzw, ausgeliefert!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2014)

Zwischen produziert und ausgeliefert liegt doch normalerweise mehr als ein halbes Jahr...


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Januar 2014)

dann sind wir besonders schnell;-) Mit Produktion meinte ich die Montage, da diese in Deutschland stattfindet liegen nur wenige Tage dazwischen. Gruß, basti


----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2014)

wird es dann auch ein XL Testbike geben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Februar 2014)

Ja, spätestens zum Bikefestival Riva wird es jede Größe zum Testen geben. Aktuell überlegen wir, noch eine S Variante aufzulegen.


----------



## Bonvivant (12. Februar 2014)

Macht das mal mit der S-Variante 
Wird's den Hinterbau auch für die Plattform der Fanes/Teibun geben?


----------



## slash-sash (12. Februar 2014)

Jo, auch da ist ein kompletter Carbon Hinterbau im Test.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, wir testen auch in den anderen Modellen Carbon Hinterbauten, aber die Serienreife ist noch in weiter Ferne.


----------



## Bitzer71 (12. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Präsentation der Serie ist auf dem Riva Bike Festival und im Mai werden auch die Bikes produziert bzw, ausgeliefert!
> Gruß, Basti


 
Hallo Basti,

ab wann kann man bestellen, um bei den ersten gelieferten dabei zu sein?!? Suche Händeringend nach nem geeigneten 29er mit mehr Federweg . . . und ich verfolge den Werdegang der Tofane mit großem Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Februar 2014)

PUH, ich möchte mir ungern die Finger mt einer falschen Aussage verbrennen... das Bike ist von unserer Seite fertig, die letzten Änderungen fließen direkt in die Produktion ein. Wir wollen in Riva präsentieren und machen am 29. Mai ein Testevent am reschen (GreenDays), da wir aber das Serienbike bereits mit Komponenten aus MY15 bringen, kann ich nicht versprechen, dass das Bike auch im Mai zu kaufen ist. ich klopfe momentan ab, wann wir alle Teile beisammen haben und verkaufen dürfen, dann gebe ich mal Bescheid!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Stoertebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetz schon nen bissl im netz rumgesucht aber konnte noch nix dazu finden wo das tofane bzw die versiedenen versionen preislich liegen werden.
LG Störte


----------



## greg12 (20. Februar 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz schon nen bissl im netz rumgesucht aber konnte noch nix dazu finden wo das tofane bzw die versiedenen versionen preislich liegen werden.
> LG Störte


nicht unter 3k!


----------



## juju752 (20. Februar 2014)

also soweit ich weiß wird es preislich bei ca. 4500 liegen. wird vorerst nur eine hochwertige version geben. konnte schon eine kurze probefahrt machen und war mehr als begeistert!!! 
folgendes hat mir ein vöglein zur ausstattung gezwitschert:
xx1 oder x01, formula 35 mit 150mm, cane creek db air cs (würde ich auch sofort in meine fanes pacekn, hat mich voll überzeugt), ethirteen TRSr LRS, Reverb stealth, Avid Xo Trail


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Februar 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß wird es preislich bei ca. 4500 liegen. wird vorerst nur eine hochwertige version geben. konnte schon eine kurze probefahrt machen und war mehr als begeistert!!!
> folgendes hat mir ein vöglein zur ausstattung gezwitschert:
> xx1 oder x01, formula 35 mit 150mm, cane creek db air cs (würde ich auch sofort in meine fanes pacekn, hat mich voll überzeugt), ethirteen TRSr LRS, Reverb stealth, Avid Xo Trail


 Der Kandidat hat 100 punkte und ein ziemlich gut informiertes Vögelchen! Die Tofane wird nur mit 2015er Komponenten bestückt!


----------



## bonzoo (20. Februar 2014)

Sag mal, kann man bei Jürgen auch Bikes probefahren? Bin Ende Mai in der alten Heimat und könnte in den Zusammenhang bei Ascheffel vorbeischauen. Ansonsten schaut es ja mit Testfahrten in der Schweiz eher mau aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (20. Februar 2014)

ja kann man machen. am besten vorher mal anfragen


----------



## bs99 (20. Februar 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß wird es preislich bei ca. 4500 liegen. wird vorerst nur eine hochwertige version geben. konnte schon eine kurze probefahrt machen und war mehr als begeistert!!!
> folgendes hat mir ein vöglein zur ausstattung gezwitschert:
> xx1 oder x01, formula 35 mit 150mm, cane creek db air cs (würde ich auch sofort in meine fanes pacekn, hat mich voll überzeugt), ethirteen TRSr LRS, Reverb stealth, Avid Xo Trail


 
Ich würde mir zwar einen 2x10 Antrieb raufgeben aber grundsätzlich:






Gibts schon eine Geometrietabelle?
Werden die Adapter und der 10fach-Freilauf vom LRS mitgeliefert?

Doch keine Pike?


----------



## bonzoo (21. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was die TRSr Felgen wiegen werden?


----------



## juju752 (21. Februar 2014)

Guckste auf der Hompepage .
TRSr 29″: 1705g; Front: 785g / Rear: 920g


----------



## bonzoo (21. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort  Die Gewichtsangabe bezieht sich allerdings auf die kompletten Laufräder 

Ich hätte gerne einen Gewichtsvergleich zur Ryde Trace Enduro Felge. Ich finde die Maulweite bei der TRSr Felge etwas mau.


----------



## bs99 (21. Februar 2014)

Es gibt eine wunderbare IBC-Gewichtsdatenbank, aber irgendwie macht sich fast niemand die Mühe dort nachzusehen
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8195/e-thirteen-felge-trs


----------



## bonzoo (21. Februar 2014)

Bist du sicher, dass das die Felgen sind?

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsr-wheels/

Da steht ein dickes "NEW" drüber und in der Beschreibung wird Carbon erwähnt...


----------



## juju752 (21. Februar 2014)

Das sind die TRS+ und nichzt die TRSr. Gibt auf der Homepage noch keine Gewichtsangaben zu der Felge.

Die Felge scheint laut Artikelbeschreibung aus Alu zu sein: "
Take some weight out of those old wheels in the garage!
Add our TLS tubeless compatible EXAr *aluminum rim* to any of your existing wheels to breathe some new life into those old hoops.

Edit: Oder es wird ne Kombi aus Alu und Carbon: Big flanges and a large *carbon fiber shell *increase wheel stiffness and strength while maintaining a low weight. Critical rotational weight is moved closer to the center of the wheel resulting in an extremely strong, light, and durable wheel with amazing acceleration and cornering characteristics.


----------



## bonzoo (21. Februar 2014)

Ok sowas habe ich mir gedacht. Finde die Maulweit etwas dürftig und suche deshalb nach Alternativen


----------



## berkel (21. Februar 2014)

juju752 schrieb:


> Edit: Oder es wird ne Kombi aus Alu und Carbon: Big flanges and a large *carbon fiber shell* ...


Der Satz bezieht sich auf die Naben. Die e13/theHive Naben haben eine Carbonhülse an/in die die Nabenflansche geklebt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (21. Februar 2014)

my 2cents:
Die Maulweite bekommt vor allem bei niedrigen Drücken Bedeutung. Wenn man schnell und aggressiv fährt ist man ohnehin mit einem Luftdruck von rund 2bar aufwärts unterwegs, um keine Durchschläge zu haben.
Da ist der Reifen dann durch den Luftdruck ausreichend gestützt und benötigt die Felgenbreite weniger.
Beim langsamen, technischen Fahren wo es um maximalen Grip geht sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus, da ist aber auch die Durchschlaggefahr weniger.
Die Ryde wird im zugehörigen Thread im Laufrad-Unterforum durchaus für sowas empfohlen, für schnelles Geballere eher nicht.


----------



## snooze (21. Februar 2014)

Gibt`s denn auch ein Vögelchen dass den ungefähren Preis des Rahmenkits und dessen Umfang zwitschern würde?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Februar 2014)

Das mit der Kohlefaser bezieht sich auf die Nabe. Die hat die angesprochenen hohen Flansche und dazwischen das eingeklebte Kohlefasergehäuse.

Edit: Hups, da war noch ne zweite Seite...


----------



## bs99 (12. März 2014)

Gibts schon eine gültige Geometrietabelle?


----------



## ruv (15. März 2014)

wo wird dann wohl der Rahmen set Preis liegen?
doch bestimmt über 2000 €...

Gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quasarmin (4. April 2014)

Moin

das erste Tofane Komplettbike ist online:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Tofane-Komplettbike-29-v3-M2014


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2014)

Ja, interessant - aber wo ist die Geo


----------



## Wutzi6 (6. April 2014)

Ja bitte eine Geometrieangabe. Stehe kurz vorm Kauf eines Stumpjumpers XXL und würde warten... Aber mit dem warten ist das so eine Sache


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Das Geo-Sheet soll wohl heute noch online gestellt werden  na, dann mal heute nachmittag die Webseite checken, hier müsste es dann ja stehen:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Tofane-Komplettbike-29-v3-M2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (17. April 2014)

Bin zwar mit der Formula Gabel nicht ganz glücklich und erste Amtshandlung wird Umbau auf 2x10 sein, aber ich konnt nicht widerstehen, Bestellung ist raus…


----------



## bonzoo (17. April 2014)

Wieso bist den denn mit der Formula Gabel nicht glücklich?


----------



## Haentz (17. April 2014)

Weil ich lieber eine Pike hätte… Macht aber nix, wird das Teil halt mal ne Saison gefahren. Ist ja nicht so, als würde mich diese oder jene Gabel jetzt schneller oder langsamer machen


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2014)

Geo wär halt mal geil...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Geo wär halt mal geil...


Ich habe die Geodaten von Tofane auf freundliche Nachfrage per Mail bekommen 

Da ich mich jetzt nicht authorisiert sehe, die Details hier zu veröffentlichen, möchte ich nur soviel sagen: M ist recht nah am Speci Enduro M, L ist länger als beim Speci...bin 1,82 mit 90er Schrittlänge und beim Tofane würde es wohl M werden, warte aber lieber noch auf das V2 Modell


----------



## Haentz (17. April 2014)

Hast Du 


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Geodaten von Tofane auf freundliche Nachfrage per Mail bekommen



Hast Du finale oder die "Entwurf" Daten? Im Entwurf Dokument fehlt leider gerade die Tretlagerhöhe, die fänd ich noch interessant… Egal… Ist eh alles Theorie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

@Haentz
Welche Maße hast du und warum hast du dich für die bestellte Größe entschieden? Danke!


----------



## Haentz (17. April 2014)

1.98m, Beininnenlaenge 92 oder so… XL natürlich


----------



## Alpenstreicher (17. April 2014)

@Trail Surfer Hast du da schon Details über die V2-Version? Insbesondere nochmal 1x11 oder doch eher 2x10/2x11?

Danke!


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

Du, ich hatte hier lediglich PN-Kontakt mit Basti. Da V2 unter dem V3 liegt wird es mit Sicherheit nicht XTR, die wäre ja die einzige 2x11 Option für 2015 bei Shimano. Ich gehe angesichts der anderen V2-Modelle von Alutech von 2x10 SRAM aus.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. April 2014)

Boah Leudde. Geotabelle und Rahmenpreis bitte! 

Wie war das jetzt nochmal mit dem Umwerfer??


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2014)

Mich nervts!

Da gehört ne Geotabelle auf die Seite wo nebendran der ORDER Button is

!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

Und für mich gehört 2x10 neben den Order Button  @der-gute wenn du etwas konkretes zur Geo wissen magst, schick doch jemandem der es weiß eine PN oder Email oder oder oder


----------



## Eifel-Litti (17. April 2014)

Haentz schrieb:


> Bin zwar mit der Formula Gabel nicht ganz glücklich und erste Amtshandlung wird Umbau auf 2x10 sein, aber ich konnt nicht widerstehen, Bestellung ist raus…


Same with me. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich 2x10 gleich ab Werk geordert habe. Kostet leider Aufpreis und 22er Blatt geht auch nicht. Wieso das nicht möglich sein soll, weiß ich nicht, werde ich aber nachfragen. Die 2 Telefonate mit Jürgen fand ich absolut überzeugend. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (18. April 2014)

@Eifel-Litti: Cool, hätte nicht gedacht dass Alutech das überhaupt macht. In welchem Rahmen bewegt sich denn der Aufpreis?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. April 2014)

´N knapper Hunni. Dürften die Material- und Montagekosten sein. Denn der Umwerfer ist zusätzlich anzubringen. Aber wie erwähnt ist mir noch nicht klar, weshalb 22 vorn nicht geht. Ich brauch einfach den leichteren Gang, weil ich nicht die Beine fürs Steile hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (18. April 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Das 22er Kettenblatt hätte ich auch gern. Vll. kommt ja noch raus, warum das nicht geht - eventuell kollidiert die Kette dann mit dem Rahmen, oder der Umwerfer lässt sich einfach nicht tief genug einstellen oder sowas. Ich werd mal abwarten ...


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Eifel-Litti (24. April 2014)

Soeben die Geodaten vorgefunden: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Tofane/Tofane-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## Deleted 25931 (25. April 2014)

Nein. Wir werden nicht zusammenkommen.... 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## bs99 (25. April 2014)

Reach in XL gefällt mir, da könnte auch ich mal kürzere Vorbauten fahren.
32mm mehr Stack als bei meinem aktuellen Bike... mal sehen, muss wohl eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## jack_steel (25. April 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Das 22er Kettenblatt hätte ich auch gern. Vll. kommt ja noch raus, warum das nicht geht - eventuell kollidiert die Kette dann mit dem Rahmen, oder der Umwerfer lässt sich einfach nicht tief genug einstellen oder sowas. Ich werd mal abwarten ...


Schade... ich fahre seit über einem Jahr am 29er vorne sogar ein 20er Kettenblatt und hinten eine 11-36er Kassette. Weniger möchte ich nicht mehr haben...


----------



## mcmatzel (27. April 2014)

42/28 = 1,5

42/24 = 1,75

36/20 = 1,8


Neeeeeee, also die 0,05 sind für mich auch definitiv ein Ausschlusskriterium die bekomm ich niemals nie nicht trainiert und/oder kompensiert.

Much ado about nothing 

gibts 23er KB ? Damit wäre dann i= 1,82.


----------



## jack_steel (27. April 2014)

Man rechnet vorne dividiert durch hinten und nicht umgekehrt :-D


----------



## snakeu (6. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand schon ein Serienrad? Mich würde das echte Gewicht interessieren, die genannten <12,5kg kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Juni 2014)

Nee, nix Serienrad vorhanden. Hab just heute telefoniert, wird wohl erst was zum Monatswechsel Juni/ Juli. Ich werde aber nach Willingen fahren und die Karre ausprobieren, war schließlich ein Blindkauf. Und dann schaue ich, ob ich irgendwo eine Waage finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (10. Juni 2014)

Also, bei meinem XL mit ordentlichen Reifen und Pedalen rechne ich mal eher so mit 14 kg…


----------



## snakeu (10. Juni 2014)

Zitiere hier noch mal den ersten Post dieses Threads : "Das Bike wird in Serie 150/150mm Federweg haben und unterhalb der selbstgesetzten 12,5Kg Grenze bleiben. Meine Tofane wiegt in L inkl. der Clickies 12,9Kg"
Fände das Gewicht schon recht interessant, da es wirklich ein Kaufargument wäre. Leider scheinen aber auch die Taibuns lt Besitzer nicht die angepeilten Gewichte halten zu können. Obs dann 12,5 kg oder 14kg wiegt ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu vernachlässigen. Aber warten wir mal die ersten Bikes ab....


----------



## Haentz (10. Juni 2014)

Oh! Nicht zu vergessen die Vario Sattelstütze, die nicht Serie ist…


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2014)

nu hatte ich mal meinen First Contact und das in doppelter Hinsicht.... das erste mal 29er überhaupt gefahren und dann auch noch das Tofane. Die fahrt nach Willingen hat sich gelohnt..... aber auch das was ich befürchtet habe ist eingetreten, der verdammte Kaufreflex war und ist da  ............. die Lycrahose habe ich im Schrank gelassen, ist ja doch eher Rennrad Laufradgröße dachte ich erst und habe dann doch lieber die Freireiterhose und Knieschoner zur ersten ausfahrt übergestreift...... man weiß ja nie so beim ersten mal  , passte dann aber  

was mich etwas überrascht hat, das mir das Tofane in Größe L mit 50 mm Vorbau (oder waren es nur 40mm) so was von gepasst hat das ich nicht wie sonst ein XL haben wollen möchte ..... die Endurostrecke bin ich vorher zweimal mit meinem "Alten unzeitgemäßen" 26 gefahren und bei der Auffahrt mit dem 29er kamen mir Zweifel wie viele Abfahrten wohl die Eingewöhnung dauern würde oder ob ich es gleich nach der ersten wieder zum Jü bringe. Erstaunlicherweise war ich gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt fixer unterwegs als mit dem 26er und fühlte mich von Anfang an sicher und wohl auf dem Rad . Auch die mangelnde Zeit sich mit dem Cane Creek und der Formula zu beschäftigen oder besser gesagt sie perfekt einzustellen hat nichts am sicheren Fahrgefühl geändert. Das das Rad länger ist als das 26er merkt man zuerst wenn man es in die Gondel wuchtet ( da müßen wohl bald Größere Kabinen her )  und als zweites beim durchfahren der Anlieger, man muß schon vorne über dem Lenker bleiben und es durch die Kurve "drücken" , das hat aber wieder einen angenehmen Nebeneffekt ..... man geht nicht zu weit nach hinten, ich nenne das mal "Flucht nach hinten auf dem Rad vor dem Anlieger", entlastet damit das Vorderrad zu stark und verliert wichtigen Gripp. Man bleibt weiter vorne, baut den richtigen Gripp am Vorderrad auf und ist somit auch nicht nur schneller (die Bremsscheiben nach der zweiten Abfahrt waren blau und die Bremse roch auch nicht mehr nach Frühling  ) sondern auch sicherer in den Kurven und oder Anliegern unterwegs. Im ganzen gesehen muß man auf Technischen Passagen etwas mehr auf dem Rad Arbeiten, ist damit aber auch wieder Aktiver unterwegs. In der Flugphase ist das Bike schön Neutral und auch das aufs Hinterrad ziehen gelingt wie gewohnt gut. Steifigkeits Probleme seitens des Rahmens wie auch der Laufräder konnte ich für mich keine ausmachen.

Alles in allem bin ich doch Positiv überrascht über das 29er und werde bei der nächsten Anschaffung auf die großen Laufräder setzten. Und ganz sicher wird es ein ALUTECH werden


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2014)

ich denke auch intensiv über ein L nach...aber diesmal mit Test vorneweg.

Wann  und wo steht halt in den Sternen...


----------



## jack_steel (18. Juni 2014)

@ollo Wie groß bist du denn? Schrittlänge?

Update: Hab mir grad die Geo-Tabelle angesehen, das XL hat einen Reach von 473 mm! Das wäre mir bei 1,93 auch viel zu lang, obwohl mir fast immer XL passt. Ich hab mir einige Geos in letzter Zeit angesehen und mir ist nur ein Bike untergekommen, welches noch länger ist - das neue Trek Slash in XL mit 474 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2014)

jack_steel schrieb:


> @ollo Wie groß bist du denn? Schrittlänge?
> 
> Update: Hab mir grad die Geo-Tabelle angesehen, das XL hat einen Reach von 473 mm! Das wäre mir bei 1,93 auch viel zu lang, obwohl mir fast immer XL passt. Ich hab mir einige Geos in letzter Zeit angesehen und mir ist nur ein Bike untergekommen, welches noch länger ist - das neue Trek Slash in XL mit 474 mm.





Moin,

1,94 mit 93 er Schrittlänge. Ich fand das L schon Groß. Mal sehen das ich in nächster Zeit mal wiedre zum Jürgen kommen und beide auch mal im Vergleich Berg auffahre


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2014)

Ich komm mit...wir testen zusammen L und XL


----------



## ollo (19. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich komm mit...wir testen zusammen L und XL



das machen wir my Brother


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2014)

Macht mal.
Ich finde die angeblich 483 reach meiner xxl fanes nicht zu lang, aber für ein 29er darfs gern 1cm weniger sein, der Radstand ist ja sonst wie ein Überlandbus. 
Ein 29er AM fehlt mir auch noch.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2014)

Ollo-Tours organisiert die Expedition...


----------



## felixh. (20. Juni 2014)

Da ich am Tofane auch interessiert bin - hier ein paar Aussagen von Jürgen die vielleicht noch andere interessieren. Mir ist der Reach am M Rahmen zu kurz (will 10mm oder 30mm Vorbau fahren) - daher hab ich angefragt ob es auch L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr geben könnte (kann beim L keine Variostütze unterbringen - bzw zumindest nicht die Vecnum Moveloc 200) - das geht (derzeit) nicht.
Man kann das Sattelrohr aber noch etwas - 2cm - kürzen. Ich muss mal ausmessen am Bike selber ob mir das reicht oder nicht... 43cm wäre eigentlich mein berechnetes max...

Ich bin 180... 

2. Eine 2fach Konfig soll auch bald bestellbar sein (2fach X0)- war ja hier eh schon klar. Wobei - was wird das kleinstmögliche Blatt? Ich will eigentlich 20/32 oder 20/33 fahren - zusammen mit 11-36 Kassette (die 10-42er SRAM Kassette hätte ich bei dem Preis ungern als Verschleißteil)..


3. Noch keine Antwort hab ich auf die Frage ob der Cane Creek DB Air OHNE CS kein Tippfehler ist auf der Website. Ist irgendwie unverständlich warums nicht der CS sein sollte wie bei allen anderen Alutech Bikes... Am Bild habens ja auch den CS abgebildet.


Was ich wil...
Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es entweder das Tofane oder das Trailfox von BMC wird für mich. Werd nach dem testfahren entscheiden welches von beiden. Vorteil Tofane - wird sicherlich leichter sein ein Rahmenkit zu bekommen - beim BMC gibts nur ein 4000€ Rahmenkit vom Carbon Rahmen. Aber ich hätte eigentlich lieber Alu.

Dazu ist der Reach vom Tofane in L etwas länger als der vom Trailfox in M. Und Trailfox in L hat 480mm Sattelrohr und fällt daher raus für mich. Zumindest laut Papierchart flacherer Lenkwinkel.

Vorteil Trailfox: nur 95mm Headtube beim Medium Rahmen. Definitiv möglich mit 20/33 zu fahren und keine Probleme bei Reifenfreiheit hinten.

Neutral - muss ich erst ausprobieren: Wie taugt mir der Hinterbau (beide haben ja 150mm), Tofane hat 8mm höheres Bottom Bracket laut Geochart - real evtl sogar mehr? (Trailfox wird in Tests mit 335mm BB beschreiben).


Von den Daten her mein Traumbike wäre eigentlich ein Mondraker Dune. Aber das gibts nicht als 29er... Tofane und Trailfox kommen dem am nächsten.. 150mm reichen mir hinten aus. 


Aufbau bei mir wird etwa so sein:
Pike 160mm 51mm Offset (die baut ja sogar flacher als die Gabel im Alutech Geochart).
Cane Creek DBAir CS
2x10 Schaltung mit 20/33/Bash auf 11-36 - X0 Shifter, X9 Schaltwerk, XT Kassette, Kettenführung die passt.
Kurbel 170mm (was halt bestellbar ist und nicht zu schwer)
Laufräder mit ~30mm Innenbreite - am liebsten mit Nabe mit mind. 36 Rastpunkten (aber definitiv kein Taiwan Noname ala Superstar und Co..) - mal schaun ob von der Stange oder eingespeicht per Hand.
Vecnum Moveloc 200mm
Shimano Zee mit SLX Hebeln und 203/203 (203 auch hinten - weils das einfacher macht mit Ersatzscheibe auf Touren mitnehmen und die paar Gramm verkrafte ich auch)
780mm Flatbar aus Alu mit 10mm oder 30mm Vorbau.

Reifen hinten Trailking 2.4 oder Wild Grip'r Advanced Reinforced 2.35 für richtig grobe Tage (1120g)
Reifen vorne das griffigste was es halt gibt.(2Ply Minion MaxGripp mit 1250g oder Michelin Wild Rock'r 2 Advanced Reinforced Magix Soft Compound 1150g). Sollte mal ein Der Baron 2.4 oder 2.5 kommen - dann evtl der Baron. Zuerst aber wohl mal den Wild Rock'r 2.

evtl -1° integrated Headset von Works Components (baut halt leider oben 4-5mm höher als die flachsten Steuersätze - unten ist es aber bündig).

Gewicht wird wohl um die 15.0kg werden... Und preislich wohl auch kaum unter 4500€..

Einsatzzweck: primär Stolperbiken. Ab und zu Bikepark. Evtl dazu noch ein leichtrollendes Hinterrad etwa mit Michelin Wild Racer Reinforced 2.25 oder Mountain King 2.4 Protection...


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Juni 2014)

Servus Felix,
bei den Angaben, was Du mit dem Bike vorhast, bin ich mir nciht sicher, ob du mit Tofane/Trailfox richtig liegst. Stolperbiken und Bikepark mit einem Bike zu verbinden finde ich etwas befremdlich, aber du wirst schon wissen was du willst (zumindest ist deine Teileliste sinnig). Bzgl. deiner  Geo Überlegungen kann ich dir nur nur dringend abraten (10mm Vorbau, Winkelsteuersatz): Wir haben das Bike in drei versiedenen Setups getestet und sowohl der Abweicher in Richtung flach als auch das Bike mit der steileren Geo, haben im Vergleich zu der Serie deutlich schlechtere Eigenschaften. Einsatzgebiet stolpern ist auch nicht unbedingt Tofane Stammrevier, das Hinterrad ist schon recht flott am Hintern... Da wäre eine Teibun (ggf. mit 29er VR) vermutlich besser geeignet! Übrigens: Ich bin auch 180cm und die 200er Moveloc passt exakt, habe das Sitzrohr 1cm gekürzt!
Dämpfer: die Tofane wird mit dem neuen DBinline ausgeliefert, da fehlt der Zusatz "CS" im Namen, die Funktion hat der inline aber immer!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2014)

wann gibts denn mal wieder ein Testevent?

Willingen hab ich wegen Arbeit verpasst...


----------



## felixh. (20. Juni 2014)

@der-gute Testevent - In Saalbach Bikes and Beats 4-6 Juli... Aber gibt sicherlich noch mehr in DE...


@basti Inline - okay logo. Aber da steht auch noch nichts von Inline auf der Website, und am Foto ist der CS...
Hat der Inline keine Nachteile zum großen Air CS?

Okay - und du fährst mit 180 auch den Large Rahmen? Welche Vorbaugröße? 180cm Large und dann 60mm Vorbau ist ja ganz schön lang bei 460 Reach. Ich weiß halt dass 43cm sich definitiv ausgeht. 44cm wahrscheinlich - für 45cm Sattelrohr wie bei dir (falls du L fährst) - da hab ich glaube ich zu kurze Beine.. 


Naja - Bikepark ist die Ausnahme. Sicherlich kein geballer, aber halt ab und zu ein bisserl flowig fahren. Halt wenn ich mal wo ein Bikeparkticket kaufe - weil ich die Gondel eh brauche für Tour in der Nähe, dann schau ich mir halt auch den Bikepark an. 

Und bezüglich Stolperbiken hätte ich halt schon gerne 29", einfach weil man dann auch bergauf mal leichter über Stufen kommt. Und ich häng eher immer überm Vorderrad als weit hinten. Ergo brauch ich auch den Sattel aus dem Weg - weil ich halt eher überm Sattel runtergehe als hintern Sattel abzutauchen. Daher ja auch der kurze Vorbau und lange Reach. 29" auch weil ich hoffe mehr Traktion zu bekommen - und Reifenmäßig schauts ja echt nicht mehr so schlecht aus.
Tendenz am 29er geht daher auch eher Richtung 30mm Vorbau (naja genau genommen haben die eh 32mm - ist ja nicht kürzer baubar) weil mir der 10mm Vorbau von OnOff am 29er wohl zu hoch baut (etwa +2cm da die Klemmhöhe extrem niedrig ist).
Irgendwie ist halt hier in Wien 29er zum Stolpern modern geworden  (2SoulCycles Quaterhorse mit den ganzen Vids vom Krull, und Niki früher am Niner WFO) - und die Zusatztraktion der 29er bringt halt ordentlich was und ich würde halt gerne den Federweg reduzieren (derzeit 180/180) für etwas mehr Allround.

Winkelsteuersatz käme definitiv erst nach ein paar 100km wenn ich abschätzen kann ob ich den brauche..


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Juni 2014)

hi felix,
ich fahre die Tofane in M, obwohl ich alle anderen Alutechs in L fahre... hatte vorher die Tofane in L mit kurzem Vorbau und kam gar nicht zurecht. Ich war mit der Tofane in Latsch ein wenig stolpern, es vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit, ist aber halt auch lang und stößt früh am Hintern an. Solange man technische Sektionen im Fluß durchfährt ist alles gut, mit viel umsetzen oder sehr steilen Stücken gibt es besseres. Allerdings hat man durch das 29er Vorderrad so gut wie nie Überschlagsgefühle, deswegen die Idee, ein Teibun mit 29er Front zu bauen. Vorne eine 130er Pike (oder 150er Two Position), dürfte recht harmonisch werden...
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (20. Juni 2014)

okay danke für die Klarstellung.. Das mit dem nur 29er Vorderad will ich nicht - ganz einfach weil dann bergauf der große Vorteil weg ist. ich muss einfach mal schauen wies bergab geht... Entweder ganz oder gar nicht....


----------



## bs99 (20. Juni 2014)

@basti: welche Bikes in welchen Größen werdet ihr in Saalbach dabei haben?
Von Interesse für mich wären Tofane in L und XL sowie das Teibun in XL und ev. das Sennes in L
Danke!


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Juni 2014)

Vermutlich haben wir alles dabei, Teibun und Sennes sicher. Tofane müssen wir mal sehen, wir haben aktuell nicht genügend Hinterbauten um alles aufzubauen, evtl sieht es in Saalbach schon anders aus!
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2014)

Wann is Saalbach?


----------



## rallleb (21. Juni 2014)

ganz oben lesen Jungee
4-6 juli


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2014)

Homooooo, da hab ich nur Bikes n Beats gelesen und Saalbach ausgeblendet


----------



## SmallLutz (22. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit,

falls jemand von euch Tofane Besitzern/innen die Gabel wechseln möchte,
hab Intresse an der Formula 35 und würd auch entsprechend bezahlen.

PN an mich einfach.

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2014)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> jemand von euch Tofane Besitzern/innen



Gibts überhaupt schon welche aufm freien Markt?
ich glaube nicht...


----------



## mcmatzel (22. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt schon welche aufm freien Markt?
> ich glaube nicht...



Wie schaut das hier jetzt einen Monat später aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2014)

Meine Tofane ist bisher jedenfalls nicht eingetroffen. Aufgrund verschiedener Optimierungen am Rahmen - und ich gehe davon aus, dass nicht nur mein Rahmen, sondern die ganze Serie gemeint sind - wurde der Liefertermin erneut verschoben. Nun heißt es: "nicht vor Mitte August", was leider einiges befürchten lässt. Denn auch Weihnachten oder Ostern fallen unter "nicht vor Mitte August".
Schaunwamal.


----------



## Mooeep (17. August 2014)

Mitte August wäre ja jetzt gibt's schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (18. August 2014)

Leider keine guten. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Carbon-Hinterbau noch verbessert werden muss. Einen neuen Liefertermin gibt es noch nicht. Nach meiner Einschätzung passiert vor der Eurobike nix mehr, wobei die Entwicklungsarbeiten nebst Tests zur Zeit schon stattfinden.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. August 2014)

Dann sollen die den Hinterbau aus Aluminium fertigen. Ein bisschen schwerer, aber wen würde das stören? Und günstiger wäre das Teil dann doch sicher auch. Gut für den Endverbraucher... 
Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## nf805 (5. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ja, wir testen auch in den anderen Modellen Carbon Hinterbauten, aber die Serienreife ist noch in weiter Ferne.



Hi,

weiß jemand hierzu mittlerweile was Neues bezgl. Nachrüstung von Carbon Kettenstreben bei der Fanes?
Gibt es schon eine zeitliche Abschätzung, wann das in Serie geht?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. September 2014)

....Schweigen....Stille.....

Nicht böse gemeint. Aber vielleicht sollte man erst Räder bzw. Rahmen der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren wenn Sie wirklich fertig, fahrbar und käuflich sind. Andere Hersteller schaffen das ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (11. September 2014)

@supurb-bicycles Basti, jetzt mal unabhängig vom Liefertermin, ist die Tofane auch mit Pinion geplant?


----------



## slash-sash (11. September 2014)

Der ist glaube ich im Urlaub!


Sascha


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. September 2014)

Jau im Urlaub ist er, Ruhe findet er nicht....
Also, mit der Carbongeschichte haben wir es uns auch etwas anders vorgestellt, aber das alutech hinterbau Konzept ( aus dem nunmal die performance resultiert) hat halt seine eigenen Gesetze. Die hoffentlich finale Lösung wird aktuell im labor und von mir in Punta ala verprügelt, Licht in Sicht...
 Zum pinion: wir haben es noch nicht probiert, aber es sollte klappen. Dann aber wahrscheinlich mit alu kettenstrebe um die Kinematik zu erhalten.
Sonnigen Gruß!


----------



## Dampfsti (11. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Zum pinion: wir haben es noch nicht probiert, aber es sollte klappen. Dann aber wahrscheinlich mit alu kettenstrebe um die Kinematik zu erhalten.
> Sonnigen Gruß!




Na das ist doch mal was 
Neues P1.12 und Tofane mit Alu Kettenstrebe geht voll in Ordnung
Dann noch mit Gates und ich bin vollends zufrieden
(Gates am Fully wird ne Eigenbaulösung  )

Wünsch dir noch nen schönen Urlaub!!!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. September 2014)

Pinion geht also doch? Dann muss ich wohl nochmals mit Jürgen reden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. September 2014)

wie gesagt, wir haben es noch nicht probiert! wichtig bei allen pinion varianten ist, dass die Kinematik des Grundmodells erhalten bleibt, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. lasst uns mal die basis Tofane fertig bekommen, das hat erstmal Priorität und dann schauen wir mal wie eine Pinion passen könnte.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. September 2014)

wie gesagt, wir haben es noch nicht probiert! wichtig bei allen pinion varianten ist, dass die Kinematik des Grundmodells erhalten bleibt, sonst macht es keinen Sinn. lasst uns mal die basis Tofane fertig bekommen, das hat erstmal Priorität und dann schauen wir mal wie eine Pinion passen könnte.


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2014)

das Tofane mal lieferbar machen wär schonmal der richtige Ansatz... :/


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. September 2014)

haben wir vor, aber nicht bevor es fertig ist. ist vermutlich im interesse aller....


----------



## Haentz (24. September 2014)

Langsam sind die Bremsbeläge an meinem 301 runter, wird Zeit, dass das neue Radl kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmatzel (22. Oktober 2014)

hat sich was getan?


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2014)

nicht vor November erwartet...


----------



## Haentz (31. Oktober 2014)

Nix neues… Mir wurde allerdings im Sommer angeboten einen der verfügbaren Rahmen zu nehmen… Nachdem sie anscheinend noch immer an dem Rad herum optimieren, bin ich noch mehr froh, nicht auf das Angebot eingegangen zu sein. Ich hoffe bloss, dass die mittlerweile in meinen Augen recht drastische Verspätung nichts mit der Entwicklungsarbeit von diesem IBC-Bike Marketing-Quatsch zu tun hat, da geht es ja offensichtlich fröhlich vorwärts…


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben gerade die letzte Entwicklungstufe bekommen, diese entspricht auch der Serie. Damit wird jetzt fröhlich gefahren und getestet, bisher sieht alles sehr gut aus! Zu der Komponente Zeit: Wir haben uns das auch anders vorgestellt, aber bei Carbon sind uns halt ab einem gewissen Punkt die Hände gebunden. Während wir bei Alu lustig improvisieren können, müssen wir bei jeder kleinen Änderung im Carbonbereich den gesamten Prozess von Zeichnungen über Molds und Tests wieder aufrollen. Das dauert und nervt, geht uns genauso wie Euch, aber am Ende soll das Produkt perfekt funktionieren und so geht es nun mal nicht anders. Im Endeffekt haben wir daruas gelernt, Dinge nicht mehr vorab zu zeigen (was wir eigentlich gerne machen um Reaktionen zu testen) sondern wirklich bis zur Serienreife fertig zu entwickeln.


----------



## Haentz (31. Oktober 2014)

Super  Mir ist auch klar, dass wir die Räder ohne konkreten Liefertermin "vorbestellt" haben, von daher dürfen wir nicht meckern


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2014)

es ist der 29. November 2014.

Was gibts Neues vom Tofane?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. November 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> es ist der 29. November 2014.
> 
> Was gibts Neues vom Tofane?



Leider nix. Mein letzter Stand ist ca. 4 Wochen alt. Da gab es hoffnungsvolle Anzeichen dafür, dass die Produktion der Carbon-Kettenstreben bald anstünde. Seitdem ruht still der See.


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2014)

irgendwie sehr schade...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. November 2014)

Yo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (30. November 2014)

Hat jemand noch eine Ausstattungsliste des Rades, so wie wir es im April bestellt haben? Ärger mich grad, dass ich das nicht gespeichert hab, das jetzige Modell ist ja wohl bissl anders ausgestattet… Außerdem hoff ich mal, dass die Räder – wenn sie denn mal kommen – mit aktuellen Komponenten kommen und nicht mit welchen, die seit Monaten auf Halde liegen. Vor allem die ethirteen Laufräder, da gab es glaub ich (kann es nicht 100% sagen) mittlerweile nämlich eine Änderung an den Lagern. Mit den alten hat ein Freund immer wieder diesen Probleme mit Nachstellen usw…


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. November 2014)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass durchgängig die 2015er Teile dran sein werden. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich von einer Verbesserung in meinem Sinn, dass nämlich die 2x10er Kurbel mit der Übersetzung 22/36 möglich ist. Die wurde mir mittlerweile bestätigt.


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2014)

Bestätigt für welche Version des Bikes?


Mal im Ernst...ich will das Ding einfach mal testen!


----------



## slash-sash (30. November 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass durchgängig die 2015er Teile dran sein werden. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich von einer Verbesserung in meinem Sinn, dass nämlich die 2x10er Kurbel mit der Übersetzung 22/36 möglich ist. Die wurde mir mittlerweile bestätigt.




Ist aber sch…, wenn es 2016 ausgeliefert wird


----------



## mcmatzel (8. Dezember 2014)

Tach.

Die Bike 08/14 schreibt was von einer auf 30 Stück limitierten Edition und einer Verfügbarkeit ab Ende Juni... 
Die Alutech-Homepage schreibt aber was von "verfübar - lieferzeit 30-35 Werktage".

Was stimmt denn nun?
Grüße


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2014)

Da gings damals wohl um Luftfracht für schnellere Verfügbarkeit. Damit man nicht auf den Hochseecontainer warten muss.
Da das Tofane noch nicht Marktreif war, war die Option hinfällig.

Es hängt aktuell nur noch am Carbonhinterbau...aber genaues dazu, ob der jetzt final ist und dauerhaft hält, das erfahren wir eben nicht!

Ich bin maximal interessiert am Tofane...leider nimmt es dieses Mal Züge an, die man sonst nur von Liteville gewohnt war.

Am Ende, und diesbezüglich habe ich so langsam meine Bedenken, gibts vielleicht nicht das Bike, das wir schon in Tests gesehen haben.

Der Hinterbau der "neuen Alutechs" ist erste Sahne beim Ansprechen und bei der DH Performance. Ein Staubsauger...!

Bei der Dauerhaltbarkeit hab ich wegen des fast horizontalen Kraftverlaufs immer noch Bedenken.
Auf das mittlere Drittel der Druckstrebe wirkt so viel Biegebelastung ein...da will ich stabiles Carbon! Alu gibt da mit der Zeit nach.

Just my 2 cents

Nicht falsch verstehen! Ich WILL ein Tofane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. Dezember 2014)

Habe just vorhin per Mail erfahren, dass das Tofane nun auch durch den Zoll durch ist. Klingt wie Weihnachten - sollte schließlich doch noch alles gut werden? Fotos etc. a.s.a.p.

@der-gute: Yo, auch ich muss(te) immer wieder an frühere LV-Erfahrungen denken, wobei ich persönlich fast durchgängig Glück hatte. Aber man kennt ja Leute...

@mcmtzel: die Zahl 30 für die Erstserie ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.


----------



## souldriver (8. Dezember 2014)

Mir schwirrt es auch seit ein paar Tagen im Kopf rum.
Hat sich schon mal jemand das Testbike kommen lassen?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin's im Frühsommer in Willingen gefahren, war der Prototyp von Basti. Fuhr sich prima, aber es ist wie immer: Du musst es er-fahren. Auch meine Testrunde hat sicher nicht alle Fragen beantwortet, aber genug, um den Schlitten zu ordern (bzw. bei der Order zu bleiben, denn bestellt hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits).
Zu den nicht beantworteten Fragen: Ein Test auf meinen Hometrails in der Eifel wäre fraglos aussagefähiger. Und natürlich handelte es sich nicht um die endgültige Spezifikation etc. Das Risiko gehe ich jedoch ein - und mein Test in Willingen hat mich jedenfalls bestärkt.
Nochmals bestärkt hat mich, dass ich unmittelbar vor meinem Alpencross im Sommer, den ich natürlich mit dem Tofane bestreiten wollte, das bekanntermaßen nicht geliefert war, nochmals eine Testrunde mit dem BMC Trailfox gedreht habe. Das war mal meine Alternative zum Tofane. Aber dieser Test hat mich keineswegs überzeugt, das Teil wiegt einiges mehr und teurer ist es auch (ich spreche vom TF 2). Also blieb ich tapfer, Tofane-treu und lasse mich bis heute immer wieder vertrösten. Bei allem Verständnis für die Lieferprobleme, die Alutech nicht unmittelbar verschuldet, bin ich durchaus sauer. Am Ende gehe ich weiterhin davon aus, dass ich (hoffentlich bald) ein klasse Bike haben werde.


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2014)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Habe just vorhin per Mail erfahren, dass das Tofane nun auch durch den Zoll durch ist. Klingt wie Weihnachten - sollte schließlich doch noch alles gut werden? Fotos etc. a.s.a.p.



Saugeil!


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen,
wie Eifel-Litti schon angekündigt hat, sind die Tofane jetzt auf dem Weg. Allerdings werden sie erst in der zweiten Januarhälfte ausgeliefert werden, Bestellungen sind aber ab sofort möglich. Das Eifel-Litti sein Bike früher bekommt, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir eine kleine Vorablieferung per Luftfracht erhalten und er aufgrund seiner Anzahlung ein Bike aus dieser Lieferung bekommt.
Zur Spec: Die Bikes waren von vornherein auf Modelljahr 2015 spezifiziert, dem entsprechend gibt es auch keine "Altteile". Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass es die PIKE RCT3 als Option geben wird (so wie meine (grüne) Tofane in Willingen), die übrige Spezifikation entspricht den, in der Presse und auf der Eurobike, präsentierten Bikes. Natürlich könnt ihr individuelle Wünsche anfragen!

Die Änderungen an der Tofane, respektive dem Hinterbau, haben alleine mit der Fertigungstechnik zu tun, weder Kinematik noch Material wurden geändert. Es war halt einfach so, das wir mit dem bisherigen Verfahren nicht zu 100% "safe" waren. trotzdem läuft mein Bike schon seit über einem Jahr mit dem selben Hinterbau problemlos, aber es gab zu große Unterschiede in der Serie.
Die Bauchschmerzen sind nun behoben und somit der Weg zu einem der aktuell besten Trailbikes frei!
gruß, Basti


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. Dezember 2014)

Klingt alles super!


----------



## souldriver (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann kann ja jetzt das Rätselraten los gehen, welche Größe bei 1,83m denn die richtige ware.
Die Geometrie des M ähnelt dem meines 26ers. Und mit dem komme ich ganz gut klar.
Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit 29ern.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Dezember 2014)

@souldriver : ich bin 180cm fahre sonst alle Alutechs in L, nur die Tofane in M. ich hatte erst einen L rahmen aufgebaut, der war mir im Oberkörper zu sperrig. Jetzt mit dem M Rahmen läßt sich das Bike schön aufrecht von oben herab fahren. Du kannst ja mal deine horizontale Oberrohrlänge (mit Zollstock und Wasserwaage, Aheadsetschraube/Mitte Sattelstütze) messen, ich vergleiche das dann mit meinem Rad,
gruß, Basti


----------



## souldriver (9. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> @souldriver : ich bin 180cm fahre sonst alle Alutechs in L, nur die Tofane in M. ich hatte erst einen L rahmen aufgebaut, der war mir im Oberkörper zu sperrig. Jetzt mit dem M Rahmen läßt sich das Bike schön aufrecht von oben herab fahren. Du kannst ja mal deine horizontale Oberrohrlänge (mit Zollstock und Wasserwaage, Aheadsetschraube/Mitte Sattelstütze) messen, ich vergleiche das dann mit meinem Rad,
> gruß, Basti


Kann ich mal machen. Danke für das Angebot. Das Tofane-Geochart sollte mir diesen Wert (C - Oberrohr - Horizontal) doch aber auch liefern, oder?


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber dieser Wert ist konstruiert, je nachdem wie viel Spacer du fährst und wie hoch dein Vorbau baut ergibt sich zu meiner Methode eine etwas andere Position. Aber grundsätzlich reicht auch der Wert aus dem pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (9. Dezember 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal deine horizontale Oberrohrlänge (mit Zollstock und Wasserwaage, Aheadsetschraube/Mitte Sattelstütze) messen, ich vergleiche das dann mit meinem Rad,
> gruß, Basti


Ich habe gemessen (Radon Slide 140, 20'' = L): 593 mm. Fast identisch zum Geochart des Tofane in M.


----------



## dropd (10. Dezember 2014)

Meine Frau und ich haben Basti und Jürgen vor 2 Wochen im Latsch/Vinschgau in der Gondel getroffen und wir sind 3 Tage zusammen gefahren. Neben einer echt coolen Zeit haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt verschiedene Alutechs zu testen. Neben dem Community Bike haben wir beide jeweils einen ganzen Tag auf dem Tofane in M (1,72 und 178 groß) verbracht. Aktuell fahren wir beide 26 Zoll Bikes (Canyon Strive, Specialized Enduro Expert) waren aber beide total begeistert von dem Tofane. Auf flowigen Abschnitten ist es ja nicht verwunderlich, dass ein 29er rollt, es ließ sich aber auch jede Spitzkehre sehr einfach meistern. Nach sehr kurzer Zeit waren wir in der Lage auf dem Rad zu fahren als ob wir nie auf einem anderen Rad gesessen haben und waren z.T sogar deutlich schneller unterwegs. 

Meine Frau sucht jetzt einen Käufer für ihr 2 Jahre altes Strive... das Tofane steht auf dem Wunschzettel (Danke an Jürgen und Basti für den günstigen Weihnachtswunsch).


----------



## ragazza (12. Januar 2015)

Hi dropd,

wie kam denn deine Frau (172cm) mit dem M zurecht ? Würde sie ein S oder ein M kaufen wollen ?

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## dropd (12. Januar 2015)

Sie ist auf dem m Rahmen unterwegs gewesen und will auch diese Größe kaufen da sie super zurecht kam. Ihr aktuelles Rad ist auch ein m-Rahmen. Ihre Beine sind aber auch deutlich länger als meine (178).


----------



## souldriver (15. Januar 2015)

Hat denn jetzt schon einer eins gekriegt?


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2015)

Rahmen sind noch auf hoher See, es gab Verzögerungen beim Verschiffen.


----------



## souldriver (15. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Rahmen sind noch auf hoher See, es gab Verzögerungen beim Verschiffen.


Ah ja, danke.
Ich will es mal testen, aber nur wenn ich definitiv weiß, dass es dann auch "zeitnah" geliefert werden könnte, wenn ich es daraufhin kaufen will.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (15. Januar 2015)

Das ist so: Sobald Du es testen kannst, ist es auch verfügbar, wenn wir mal von den 2-3 Prototypen absehen (z.B. die Räder von Jürgen und Basti). Testräder sind Teil der Charge, wobei zu beachten ist, dass es nicht besonders viele Exemplare gibt (nach meiner Kenntnis insgesamt 30).


----------



## souldriver (15. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Das ist so: Sobald Du es testen kannst, ist es auch verfügbar, wenn wir mal von den 2-3 Prototypen absehen (z.B. die Räder von Jürgen und Basti). Testräder sind Teil der Charge, wobei zu beachten ist, dass es nicht besonders viele Exemplare gibt (nach meiner Kenntnis insgesamt 30).


Ein Testrad wird auf der Alutec-Seite ja schon angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ein Testrad wird auf der Alutec-Seite ja schon angeboten.


ich möchte ein HAAAA kaufen.

Scherz beiseite...haste mal auf die Lieferzeit geschaut?


----------



## Edg3 (16. Januar 2015)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, sind wir auch grade an einem Test dran. Dürfte in 2 Wochen abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2015)

Und was sagt uns das?


----------



## souldriver (16. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich möchte ein HAAAA kaufen.
> 
> Scherz beiseite...haste mal auf die Lieferzeit geschaut?


Ja, 3 - 7 Werktage.

Was zahlste für das HAAAA?


----------



## ragazza (16. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich möchte ein HAAAA kaufen.
> 
> Scherz beiseite...haste mal auf die Lieferzeit geschaut?


was ist ein HAAAA ???


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2015)

abcdefg HAAAA ijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (17. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> abcdefg HAAAA ijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


?????????????????????????????


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2015)

nochmal langsam für Dich:

Das war der Ausgangspost:


souldriver schrieb:


> Alutec-Seite


das meine Antwort:


der-gute schrieb:


> ich möchte ein HAAAA kaufen.


das die Erklärung:


der-gute schrieb:


> abcdefg *H*AAAA ijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


und das der Hintergrund:


> alutec*h*-cycles



reicht Dir das?


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2015)

um noch was positives beizutragen…

es gibt das Tofane jetzt auch als Rahmen.
http://alutech-cycles.com/Tofane-10-Rahmen


----------



## souldriver (17. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> reicht Dir das?


Ich hatte es auch nicht verstanden 


der-gute schrieb:


> um noch was positives beizutragen…
> 
> es gibt das Tofane jetzt auch als Rahmen.
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Tofane-10-Rahmen


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2015)

Mit DB Air Inline und Huber Buchsen sind wir bei 2550.-

Dafür bekommt man eigentlich auch ein Nicolai Ion 15, welches wirklich komplett Made in Germany is!


----------



## souldriver (17. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit DB Air Inline und Huber Buchsen sind wir bei 2550.-
> 
> Dafür bekommt man eigentlich auch ein Nicolai Ion 15, welches wirklich komplett Made in Germany is!


Aber mir zu schwer. Ich fahr AM-Touren, kein Enduro. Aber erstmal ohnehin Probefahren, wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist.


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Aber mir zu schwer. Ich fahr AM-Touren, kein Enduro. Aber erstmal ohnehin Probefahren, wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist.



Ob das Tofane mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel der perfekte S0-S1 Tourer is...

Das mit dem Gewicht wird man sehen...


----------



## ragazza (18. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> nochmal langsam für Dich:
> 
> Das war der Ausgangspost:
> 
> ...


aahhhh, jetzt kann auch ich Langsamdenker über diesen excellenten Schenkelklopfer ablachen . Ja, mir reichts, danke.


----------



## Edg3 (18. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?


Das es bald einen ausführlichen Testbericht zur Tofane geben wird ?


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2015)

Da gibt's doch schon so ein-zwei...

Ich glaube, wir sind dieser Tests der Vorserienräder überdrüssig.

Wir wollen das Serienbike selber testen und fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich den Schritt auch gewagt und werde vom treuen Liteville 301 Lager zur Tofane wechseln.

Bestellt ist der Rahmen, laut Jürgen brauchen sie noch 2 Wochen auf dem Seeweg zu Alutech und werden dann zügig versendet...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Januar 2015)

Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit: LV goes Tofane. Ich werde jedoch mein 301 (ist ein MK4, also schon fast ein Youngtimer) behalten, zumal es sich ohnehin wohl kaum angemessen verkaufen ließe.


----------



## proceed (20. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich werde mein MK9 ausschlachten. Die XX1, Reverb, Vorbau/Lenker usw. geht ans Tofane.

Grade hat der Jürgen geschrieben, dass die Rahmen heute bei Alutech angekommen sind


----------



## Haentz (20. Januar 2015)

Ich übernehme nur die Pedale von meinem MK8 ans Tofane  Grad die Restzahlung nach Flensburg überwiesen, hoffentlich stehts dann bald hier auf dem Hof. Blöd, dass jetzt Vecnum die Moveloc Stütze (seit Monaten) nicht liefern kann…


----------



## proceed (20. Januar 2015)

Dann sind wir jetzt schon 3 LV-Überläufer?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Januar 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Ich übernehme nur die Pedale von meinem MK8 ans Tofane  Grad die Restzahlung nach Flensburg überwiesen, hoffentlich stehts dann bald hier auf dem Hof. Blöd, dass jetzt Vecnum die Moveloc Stütze (seit Monaten) nicht liefern kann…



Exakt darauf warte ich auch. Gestern habe ich dort angerufen und erfuhr, dass momentan die erste Februarwoche als Lieferzeitraum angepeilt wird. Schaunwamal, aber jetzt freue ich mich aufs neue Bike.


----------



## bs99 (20. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit DB Air Inline und Huber Buchsen sind wir bei 2550.-
> 
> Dafür bekommt man eigentlich auch ein Nicolai Ion 15, welches wirklich komplett Made in Germany is!


zzgl. Versandkosten und Steckachse hinten (braucht man doch auch) kratzt man an den 2.600,-

Sieht man von "Made in Germany" ab sind da schon eine ganze Menge exklusiver Rahmen - auch in Carbon - möglich.
Sehr selbstbewusste Preispolitik, auch in Anbetracht der Qualitätsschwankungen die man bei Fanes & Co mitbekommt.


----------



## snakeu (20. Januar 2015)

sehe ich auch so. Zu teuer für meinen Geschmack. Da lohnt sich das Komplettrad schon eher.
z.B. ein qualitativ sehr hochwertiger Banshee Prime-Rahmen gibt es mit etwas Wohlwollen des Verkäufers inkl. DB Air  für unter 2K.


----------



## ragazza (20. Januar 2015)

ein Schnäppchen ist der Rahmen ja nicht gerade. Warum machen uns die Hersteller die 29er-Rahmen so teuer ? Stückzahlen ? 
Die Produktionskosten können kaum höher sein als für 26 und 27,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2015)

Alle Rahmen werden aktuell so teuer...
Das Enduro 29 kostet 3300 und wiegt komplett oft mehr als ein Tofane wiegen soll.

Wenn das Tofane hält, was Alutech verspricht, wirds n geiles Teil!

Alurahmen mit Carbonhinterbau und geiler Geo unter 13 kg fänd ich toll.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Januar 2015)

Meine Waage wartet schon.


----------



## proceed (20. Januar 2015)

Also ich plane fest mit einer 12 vor dem Komma...

Hab gerade die Bestellung für LRS und sonstige Teile, die ich nicht übernehmen kann, aufgegeben.

Wird am Anfang aber ein recht buntes Tofane werden mit teilweise roten, blauen und orangenen Eloxalteilen, wobei Orange das Ziel ist


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2015)

Harelquin...super!


----------



## bs99 (20. Januar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Also ich plane fest mit einer 12 vor dem Komma...
> 
> Hab gerade die Bestellung für LRS und sonstige Teile, die ich nicht übernehmen kann, aufgegeben.
> 
> Wird am Anfang aber ein recht buntes Tofane werden mit teilweise roten, blauen und orangenen Eloxalteilen, wobei Orange das Ziel ist


Ohne Variostütze oder mit? Mit wird das wohl ein teures Vergnügen, aber interessant!
Ich bitte dann um ein paar Bilder und die geplante Teileliste


----------



## proceed (20. Januar 2015)

Mit Reverb stealth 150mm.

Aber das Gewicht ist nur geschätzt bzw. der Plan. 
Weiß ja nicht so genau, was der Rahmen in M mit CC DBinline wiegen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (21. Januar 2015)

Welche Gabel habt ihr denn geplant? Mit oder ohne Absenkung? An meinem derzeitigen Bike (und das ist ein 26er mit 140mm Gabel) möchte ich die Absenkung für lange Uphills eigentlich nicht missen. Die Optionen beim Tofane-Komplettbike kommen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, beide ohne Absenkung.


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2015)

wenn du bereits bei einem 26" mit nur 140 mm eine Absenkung benötigst, wirst du bei einem 29" mit 150 mm wohl schon eine brauchen.
ich würde es ausprobieren...
die Pike is einfach ne geile Gabel.


----------



## bs99 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
Mein 26er 160mm Enduro fuhr sich in Steilstücken Bergauf bescheiden, da brauchte ich eine Absenkung, das 29er klettert ebenfalls mit 160er Gabel problemlos.


----------



## souldriver (21. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn du bereits bei einem 26" mit nur 140 mm eine Absenkung benötigst, wirst du bei einem 29" mit 150 mm wohl schon eine brauchen.
> ich würde es ausprobieren...
> die Pike is einfach ne geile Gabel.


Benötigen ist relativ. Es ginge auch ohne Absenkung, nur finde ich es mit manchmal eben entspannter. Und warum sollte ich auf etwas verzichten, was mir eine Biketour angenehmer macht? Testen kann ich das Tofane ohnehin nur hier zuhause im Flachland und da brauche ich natürlich keine Gabelabsenkung für die kurzen Anstiege. Ich komme hier zwar durchaus auch mal auf 1000hm, aber eben ständig rauf und runter.


----------



## fetzwech (21. Januar 2015)

Wie wärs mit nem Spanngurt? Da kannst dann sogar die Absenkung an die Hangneigung dynamisch anpassen


----------



## souldriver (21. Januar 2015)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Spanngurt? Da kannst dann sogar die Absenkung an die Hangneigung dynamisch anpassen


Ich kauf mir doch kein Tourenbike für AM-Einsatz um dann einen Spanngurt zu verwenden. Entweder Absenkung ist überflüssig oder ich nehme eine Gabel die absenkbar ist.


----------



## bs99 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube das Klettervermögen wurde im IBC Test behandelt


souldriver schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch kein Tourenbike für AM-Einsatz um dann einen Spanngurt zu verwenden. Entweder Absenkung ist überflüssig oder ich nehme eine Gabel die absenkbar ist.


----------



## snakeu (21. Januar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch kein Tourenbike für AM-Einsatz um dann einen Spanngurt zu verwenden. Entweder Absenkung ist überflüssig oder ich nehme eine Gabel die absenkbar ist.


Häufig sind die Gabeln ohne Absenkung technisch besser / weniger anfällig / leichter etc. Bei einer Pike kannst Du z.B. bei der Variante ohne Absenkung mit Token Deine persönliche Abstimmung optimieren, geht bei der absenkbaren Variante nicht.
Spanngurt geht gar nicht mal schlecht (mach ich selber auf langen Anstiegen in den Alpen)


----------



## proceed (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe an meinem Liteville eine Pike mit 160mm ohne Absenkung und habe noch nie die Absenkung vermisst. Früher hatte ich schonmal Absenkung, aber nie benutzt.
Fürs Tofane hat mit Jürgen ein Angebot für die Formula 35 gemacht und da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, wobei ich eigentlich mit einer Pike geplant hatte...


----------



## ragazza (21. Januar 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> Häufig sind die Gabeln ohne Absenkung technisch besser / weniger anfällig / leichter etc.


das kann man auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ich fahre unter anderem noch eine uralte Talas 140 von 2008. Die hat mehr als 40000 geschundene km drauf und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. In der ganzen Zeit war sie nur zweimal beim Service. Einige Anstiege schaffe ich nur mit abgesenkter Version, das ist Fakt. Irgendwann ist die Sattelnase zu Ende und der Schwerpunkt kippt. Meine Süsse schaut dabei auf ihrem 29er Epic an selber Stelle noch sehr entspannt aus und fährt locker rauf. 
Das mit der Absenkung- ja oder nein- hat halt was mit Geo und Gesamtpaket zu tun, fahrtechnisches Können mal vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2015)

Die aktuelle Pike spricht ohne Absenkung sensibler an als mit, und würde sicher eine gute Figur in der Tofane machen. Die 35er von Formula spielt in meinen Augen aber auch in der gleichen Liga, ist eben einfach nur etwas spezieller.


----------



## proceed (21. Januar 2015)

Deshalb probiere ich die 35 auch aus. Einfach mal was anderes als die Pike, schick ist sie auch und der Preis vom Jürgen war echt ok.


----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2015)

Wir haben die 35er in unserem Testbike der Tofane, allerdings möchte ich nicht zu viel sagen bevor der Artikel online geht.


----------



## snakeu (22. Januar 2015)

habe selber Pike und Formula und kann das was in den gängigen Testberichten steht bestätigen. Die Formula spricht sehr gut an, ist leicht und einfach selbst zu servicen. Man muss allerdings ein wenig mit dem Ballistol in der Luftkammer / Luftdruck der Gabel experimentieren bis man das gewünschte Setup findet. "Schmatzen" tut sie auch, find ich aber nicht nervig.


----------



## proceed (22. Januar 2015)

@Edg3 
Wann kommt denn der Tofane / Formula Test und wo ist der dann zu lesen?
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## proceed (22. Januar 2015)

Heute wurde der Rahmen verschickt. Hierher nach Ungarn dauert paar Tage, aber kommende Woche kann ich dann schonmal Bilder reinstellen .-)


----------



## Edg3 (23. Januar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> @Edg3
> Wann kommt denn der Tofane / Formula Test und wo ist der dann zu lesen?
> Gruß
> Marcus


 
Hallo Marcus,
der Test wird kommende Woche online gehen. Wann und ob ein 35er Einzeltest kommt,ist noch nicht geklärt. 

Den Test über die Tofane kannst du dann auf cycleholix lesen. Siehe auch meine Signatur


----------



## proceed (23. Januar 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Tofane bei euch auch gut abschneidet und sich der Wechsel vom 301er lohnt :_)


----------



## ragazza (23. Januar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Heute wurde der Rahmen verschickt. Hierher nach Ungarn dauert paar Tage, aber kommende Woche kann ich dann schonmal Bilder reinstellen .-)


und bitte leg den Rahmen mal auf die Waage, bevor die ihn aufbaust. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (23. Januar 2015)

Ja klar, ich werd eh jedes Einzelteil auf die Waage legen, auf den Rahmen bin ich aber auch besonders gespannt


----------



## Eifel-Litti (25. Januar 2015)

Gestern ist's passiert: first contact!





Langsam und vorsichtig entblättern...





... Pedale dran bauen, Lenker fixen und erst mal fertig.









Gewicht: rund 13kg, allerdings mit schlechter Kofferwaage gemessen. Und bitte beachten: ich habe 2x10 dran und die Pedalen waren schon montiert.

Heute dann erster Ausflug, allerdings unter ziemlich speziellen Bedingungen.













Erste Eindrücke: Alles voll gut. Schon beim Auspacken macht das Bike eine tolle Figur, es wirkt solide und wertig. Mir gefällt die durchdachte und aufgeräumte Gesamtkonstruktion - auch wenn ich den Flaschenhalter schmerzlich vermisse.

Die Jungfernfahrt heute bot aufgrund der Verhältnisse nur wenig Aufschluss, höhere Geschwindigkeiten gingen gar nicht. Kletterverhalten hat mich überzeugt, ich habe eine Referenzrampe in meinem Revier probiert, die astrein klappte. Hier und da hat mich das 29er-Überrollverhalten und der gute Grip der neuen Reifen vor einem Ausrutscher oder gar Sturz bewahrt, etwa dann, wenn unter dem losen Schnee tückische Wurzeln lauerten. Alles in allem musste das Bike heute noch nicht zeigen, was es eigentlich kann (wenn ich das überhaupt jemals ausreizen kann). Nach rund 45 Minuten ließ es sich vorn nicht mehr gut aufs kleine Blatt runterschalten, aber ich vermute, dass sich Schneematsch dazwischengeschoben hatte (hab nicht angehalten). Und der Bremszug vorne hat ein bisschen vor den Vorbau geschlackert - Luxusprobleme.

So geht es weiter: Ich warte noch auf die Moveloc 170mm (was das Gewicht nochmals erhöhen wird) und ein kleiner Tacho kommt auch noch dran. Außerdem noch ein Mudguard vorne, das wäre es dann vorläufig. Wenn sich die Bodenverhältnisse gebessert haben, poste ich weitere Er-Fahrungen.


----------



## proceed (25. Januar 2015)

Glückwunsch, sieht super aus die Tofane. Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf meine...
Und dann sind 12,xx wirklich realistisch


----------



## bartos0815 (26. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Gestern ist's passiert: first contact!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum ist an deinem bike ein 2011er nobby nich montiert??? um dieses geld darf man schon ein aktuelles modell erwarten!
ansonsten coole dose!!


----------



## felixh. (26. Januar 2015)

12xx Kilo mit dem schweren Rahmen? (nicht dass er schwer ist - aber ist halt Alu und viel Federweg) Naja wenn ihr meint Nobby Nics taugen für das Gelände wo das Tofane Sinn macht?
Bei den Testevents waren am Tofane vorne Magic Marry, hinten Hans Dampf (oder sowas ähnliches - weiß es nicht mehr) aufgezogen. IMHO die Minimalbereifung - für Nobby Nics reicht mir auch ein Hardtail... Der Rahmen fürs Tofane wiegt doch sicher mindestens 3.4kg mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz verbaut - da fehlt jedes Gramm unter 13kg schmerzilich egal wieviel Carbon Teile man drauf schraubt - zumindest mit Variostütze... 14kg+ ist realistischer...(mit X01/XX1 Schaltung, Variostütze, und auch sonst eher leichten Teilen)


----------



## proceed (26. Januar 2015)

Mein Aufbau wird wie folgt aussehen:
- Sattelstütze Reverb stealth
- Sattel: Ergon SME3 Pro Cabon
- Schaltung XX1
- Bremse Hope M4 Tech (wird evtl gegen eine XTR Trail getauscht)
- Laufräder:Tune King/Kong mit Ryde Enduro Felgen
- Reifen: Hans Dampf
- Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2
- Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
- Pedale: Syntace Number Nine
- Trelager: Hope Ceramik
- Steuersatz: Tune

Wenn da mehr als 14kg ergibt, werde ichs wieder verkaufen. Aber morgen werde ich den Rahmen wiegen können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (26. Januar 2015)

Da wirst du denke ich locker drunter liegen - aber halt Hans Dampf vorne? Ryde Enduro würde ich auch nicht fahren mögen - da müsste ich zu vorsichtig sein.. Und da hast du auch schon nur wirklich leichte Premium Teile verbaut (Tune King/Kong, carbonlenker, XX1, usw). Ich schätze mal da liegst du bei 13.2kg Tubeless Reifen montiert... - das ist jetz aber "blind" geschätzt.


----------



## proceed (26. Januar 2015)

Den Hans Damp fahre ich jetzt auch vorne und find ihn ganz gut (aber vielleicht weil ich schon lange nix andereres am VR gefahren habe 
Die Rye Enduro sind einfach ein Eperiment, wenn sies nicht aushalten muss eben doch was stabileres her


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. Januar 2015)

@felixh.: Wie gesagt, ich habe nur eine nicht sehr potente Kofferwaage und werde das Gewicht nochmals versuchen genau zu ermitteln, wenn die Sattelstütze und die anderen Sachen dran sind. Dass die Ungenauigkeit >1kg ist, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Egal, schaunwamal.

Zu den Reifen: Jetzt fahre ich die Dinger erst mal, denn das Gelände kann ich mir nicht aussuchen. Wir haben hier in der Eifel alles und das Bike wird überwiegend für Touren verwendet. Wenn es dann mal ruppiger wird, kommen die Enduroreserven zum Einsatz. Mittelfristig interessiert mich ohnehin der B+-Standard, aber da ist momentan noch kein passender Reifen in Sicht, wenn man den Tests glauben darf.

@bartos0815: Interessanter Hinweis, thanx.


----------



## proceed (26. Januar 2015)

Heute kam mein Rahmen an, bis ich alle Teile zusammen habe, wird allerdings noch ca. 2 Wochen dauern...

Das Wichtige Vorab: in Größe M mit DBinline und RS Maxle 3166g, passt also.

Bei Fragen, oder Bedarf an Detailaufnahmen einfach melden...































Und auch Sami ist gespannt


----------



## Haentz (27. Januar 2015)

Nachdem das Rad gestern eine Ehrenrunde mit DHL drehen durfte ist heute endlich "New Bike Day"…  Jetzt schnell noch den SQLab Sessel dranschrauben und dann gehts auf die Einrollrunde 

XL, mit DMR Vault Pedalen exakt 13.0kg


----------



## souldriver (27. Januar 2015)

Wow, der Rahmen sieht wirklich Klasse aus. Bin gespannt auf eure "fertigen" Räder.

@Eifel-Litti Wie ist denn da der Umwerfer befestigt?


----------



## discordius (27. Januar 2015)

Ist das Tofane wirklich nur mit einer 170mm Kurbel lieferbar? Fände ich besonders am XL-Rahmen für große Fahrer arg seltsam. Die e*Thirteen Kurbel sollte es doch auch als 175mm Kurbel geben.


----------



## JoBu (27. Januar 2015)

Moin,

darf ich fragen was das für eine "Farbe"/Oberfläche des Rahmens ist? Ist der einfach nur gestrahlt? Oder ist das eloxiert?

Danke, Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Januar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Wow, der Rahmen sieht wirklich Klasse aus. Bin gespannt auf eure "fertigen" Räder.
> 
> @Eifel-Litti Wie ist denn da der Umwerfer befestigt?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe (bin technisch leider eine ziemliche Niete), dann ist ein Aufnehmer an den Rahmen geschweißt. Der Umwerfer selbst ist laut Jürgen ein Shimano-XT-Teil. Guckstu:


----------



## Eifel-Litti (27. Januar 2015)

JoBu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> darf ich fragen was das für eine "Farbe"/Oberfläche des Rahmens ist? Ist der einfach nur gestrahlt? Oder ist das eloxiert?
> 
> ...


Ist eloxiert. Hier findest Du die Details der Spezifikation und auch die Aussage zur Farbe: http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Tofane-Komplettbike-29-v3

Alle auf dieser Seite bislang abgebildeten Rahmen haben die Standardfarbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2015)

Wow, die packen da ernsthaft den 2014er Nobby Nic ans MY 2015 Tofane-Hinterrad, die Alutecher...


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2015)

Das Gewicht muss ja irgendwie erreicht werden 

Im Ernst, die meisten verbauten Reifeb bei Komplettbikes werden doch sowieso demontiert


----------



## Haentz (28. Januar 2015)

Die Schwalbe kommen natürlich runter, sobald die Saison los geht  Trail King liegen schon seit letzten Sommer hier, dachte schließlich mal, dass das Rad noch 2014 ausgeliefert wird…

Aufgrund der Schneelage war gestern leider nur eine kleine Flachland Ausfahrt um München möglich. Hab mich aber gleich richtig wohl gefühlt und das Rad lässt schon mal sein Potenzial erahnen. Verspielt, leicht, einfach zu treten… Sehr geil  XL war für mich auch die richtige Größe (1.98, 92cm Inseam), sonst hätte es spätestens in Spitzkehren arge Probleme mit den Knien gegeben…
Ursprünglich hatte ich auch ein bissl Zweifel an den 170mm Kurbeln, das hat sich aber beim fahren gestern in keinster Weise bemerkbar gemacht. Das Rad liess sich super easy antreten und ist durch recht tiefen Schnee einfach so durchgefräst… Glaub nicht, dass sich das im Gebirge negativ bemerkbar macht.

Sehr geiles Rad auf jeden Fall. Kann gar nicht erwarten es das erste Mal über die Trails zu prügeln. Freu mich sogar richtig auf die Auffahrt 

Glück gehabt, dass die Moveloc nicht lieferbar war, ich brauch nämlich entgegen meiner Einschätzung die 200mm Version. Sehr geil, wie weit der Sattel hinten runter kommt, das wird noch richtig Spaß machen 

Kleinigkeiten, die mich ein bissl nerven: Kein Sattelklemmen Schnellspanner, die 10€ hätten sie echt springen lassen können… Und dann die beknackte Hinterachse mit 15er Schraubenanschluss… Was haben die sich dabei gedacht? Soll ich jetzt noch eine Nuss mit Ratsche auf den Trail mitnehmen? Durch was ersetzt man das denn sinnvoller Weise? Passt 142 Maxle Lite? Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine Achse mit 5er Innensechskant…


----------



## Alpenstreicher (28. Januar 2015)

Hab grad gesehen, dass die 2fach-Option mit 11-28er Kassette und Mid-Cage-Schaltwerk spezifiziert ist. Könnte man die auch mit 11-36er und dazu passendem Long-Cage bekommen? Ansonsten fehlen halt einfach zwei Gänge ...


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2015)

Hinterachse is immer eine Option, hättest du sicher wählen können.
Schau Dir mal den aktuellen Konfigurator an.

L und Probleme in Spitzkehren???
Knie am Lenker???

Also ich fahr Spitzkehren im Stehen und wäre als XL Fahrer über einen L Radstand dankbar...deine Gedanken kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...!?


----------



## souldriver (28. Januar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe (bin technisch leider eine ziemliche Niete), dann ist ein Aufnehmer an den Rahmen geschweißt. Der Umwerfer selbst ist laut Jürgen ein Shimano-XT-Teil.


Danke! Gut zu wissen. Ich habe zwar die Hoffnung auf die (schon bezahlte) Vyro noch nicht gänzlich aufgegeben, aber wer weiß. Für 11-fach bin ich jedenfalls leider zu schwach, geht mit dem 26er AM und 28er Kettenblatt gerade so.


----------



## snakeu (28. Januar 2015)

@Haentz

vielleicht schaffen wir beide ja mal ne Runde im Frühjahr zusammen. Wir haben beide ein 301 und nun hast Du das Tofane , ich ein Banshee Prime. Wäre wirklich mal interessant die Bikes zu vergleichen. München scheint ja auch zu passen...


----------



## Haentz (28. Januar 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffen wir beide ja mal ne Runde im Frühjahr zusammen. Wir haben beide ein 301 und nun hast Du das Tofane , ich ein Banshee Prime. Wäre wirklich mal interessant die Bikes zu vergleichen. München scheint ja auch zu passen...



Klar… Denk mal die erste richtige Runde geht dann auf den Z-Berg bei Bad Tölz, dürfte als erstes schneefrei sein. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Freund von mir ebenfalls mit seinem Prime mit


----------



## Haentz (28. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hinterachse is immer eine Option, hättest du sicher wählen können.
> Schau Dir mal den aktuellen Konfigurator an.
> 
> L und Probleme in Spitzkehren???
> ...



Wenn ich den Lenker maximal einschlage (90º) passt er jetzt gerade so an meinem vorderen Knie vorbei. Wenn ich konsequent drauf achten würde immer mit dem anderen Bein vorne zu stehen passt sicher, aber erfahrungsgemäß klappt das halt nicht immer. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Rahmen zu klein, wenn in irgendeiner Stellung Knie und Lenker Kontakt haben können… Zumindest bei Trail Bikes.

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen… Kann schon nachvollziehen, dass dir ein kleinerer Rahmen besser taugen würde, mir passts halt nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zum Rahmen gleich eine Rock Shox Maxle Lite mitbestellt, bei Alutech für 35€. Die kannst du sicher noch nachordern.


----------



## Haentz (28. Januar 2015)

Bei Kompletträdern gab/gibts die Option leider nicht. Wenn mans weiss kann man das aber sicher so ordern. Hab jetzt eine Maxle Lite 135 bestellt…


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Lenker maximal einschlage (90º) passt er jetzt gerade so an meinem vorderen Knie vorbei. Wenn ich konsequent drauf achten würde immer mit dem anderen Bein vorne zu stehen passt sicher, aber erfahrungsgemäß klappt das halt nicht immer. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Rahmen zu klein, wenn in irgendeiner Stellung Knie und Lenker Kontakt haben können… Zumindest bei Trail Bikes.
> 
> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen… Kann schon nachvollziehen, dass dir ein kleinerer Rahmen besser taugen würde, mir passts halt nicht so



Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Knie und Lenker, obwohl ich nur 45 mm Vorbauten fahre...da Spitzkehren zumeist im Hang sind, sind meine Knie neben dem Sattel und ich schlag mir mit dem Sattel blaue Flecken in die Oberschenkel vom Drücken.


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Lenker maximal einschlage (90º) passt er jetzt gerade so an meinem vorderen Knie vorbei. Wenn ich konsequent drauf achten würde immer mit dem anderen Bein vorne zu stehen passt sicher, aber erfahrungsgemäß klappt das halt nicht immer. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Rahmen zu klein, wenn in irgendeiner Stellung Knie und Lenker Kontakt haben können… Zumindest bei Trail Bikes.
> 
> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen… Kann schon nachvollziehen, dass dir ein kleinerer Rahmen besser taugen würde, mir passts halt nicht so



Ich hab das heute mal versucht...mmh meinst du die kontaktvermeidung im stehen oder sitzen?
bei mir kann ich eigentlich immer kontakt provozieren. Entweder ist mein lenker zu breit oder meine haxen zu lang oder das bike zu kurz.
wenn ich mal meine oberschenkellänge + halbe lenkerbreite rechne, bin ich bei 800-900mm oberrohrlänge für ein kontaktfreies Rad?


----------



## proceed (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer von euch "schon Fertigbikebesitzern" ein Foto von der Zugverlegung zum Schaltwerk im Tretlagerbreich hier einstellen? Kommt der Zug zu der Öffnung unter dem Unterrohr raus und geht unterm Tretlager durch in die Kettenstrebe?
Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Januar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir einer von euch "schon Fertigbikebesitzern" ein Foto von der Zugverlegung zum Schaltwerk im Tretlagerbreich hier einstellen? Kommt der Zug zu der Öffnung unter dem Unterrohr raus und geht unterm Tretlager durch in die Kettenstrebe?
> Danke und Gruß
> Marcus


Genauso ist es. Auf meinem Foto weiter oben siehst Du es ungefähr. Falls noch unklar, sag Bescheid, ich mache dann noch ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (30. Januar 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Sehr geil  XL war für mich auch die richtige Größe (1.98, 92cm Inseam), sonst hätte es spätestens in Spitzkehren arge Probleme mit den Knien gegeben…
> Ursprünglich hatte ich auch ein bissl Zweifel an den 170mm Kurbeln, das hat sich aber beim fahren gestern in keinster Weise bemerkbar gemacht.



Also wird wirklich bei jeder Rahmengröße die 170er Kurbel verbaut, oder hast du vielleicht doch eine 175er? Vielleicht hatte @supurb-bicycles bei den OEM-Kurbeln nicht die volle Auswahl.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

Servus,
ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß mit eurem neuen Baby, gebt Gas! Hier ein paar Worte zu den Fragen oben:
- Umwerfer wird an der E-Type Aufnahme der Kettenstrebe montiert, bei Sram wäre es die S3 Variante
- Alutechs kommen grundsätzlich mit 170mm Kurbel, da wir in der Vergangenheit sehr viel Ärger und Diskussion mit Fahrern hatten, die sich mit 175mm "aufgehängt" haben.
- wir verbauen unsere Achse aus Überzeugung: sie ist einiges leichter und haltbarer als die Maxle, sie lässt sich sowhl mit einem 15er Schlüssel als auch mit einem 8er Inbus lösen, dieser findet sich an so ziemlich jedem Tool.
- das von uns angegebne Gewicht stimmt für einen M Rahmen in Serienkonfiguration ohne Pedale. Je nach Aufbau sind Ausreißer nach oben und unten möglich, meine private Tofane in M wiegt all inclusive 12,7kg und uneingeschränkt einsetzbar.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2015)

zeig mal deins, bitte.


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

da ist es noch mit rohem L Rahmen, jetzt ist es M und grün Elox...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (30. Januar 2015)

Und was ist mit der Rennrad-Kassette beim 2x10-Kit - kann man die Tofane auch mit 'ner 11-36er MTB-Kassette und dem dazu passenden Umwerfer bekommen? 

Ich frag, weil die Rennradkassette wirklich bescheiden zu schalten ist (4 bis 5 Gänge Gegenschalten beim Kettenblattwechsel), und das spezifizierte 2x10-System weniger Bandbreite bietet als 1x11. Das ist eine wenig sinnvolle Komponentenwahl für ein Mountainbike. 
Im Übrigen wäre eine selbständige Umrüstung bei gleichwertigen Komponenten ein Spass von 250 EUR zusätzlich zu den 100 EUR Aufpreis, die Alutech für 2x10 verlangt.


----------



## proceed (30. Januar 2015)

Hi Basti,

ch frag mich ja, warum du nen Fox Dämpfer dranhast und keinen CC DBinline?`Und Jürgen empfiehlt die Formula 5 als die im Vergleich zur Pike bessere Gabel, an deinem Bike ist aber trotzdem die Pike. Gibts dafür Gründe?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## SebT-Rex (30. Januar 2015)

Nüchterne


Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Rennrad-Kassette beim 2x10-Kit - kann man die Tofane auch mit 'ner 11-36er MTB-Kassette und dem dazu passenden Umwerfer bekommen?
> 
> Ich frag, weil die Rennradkassette wirklich bescheiden zu schalten ist (4 bis 5 Gänge Gegenschalten beim Kettenblattwechsel), und das spezifizierte 2x10-System weniger Bandbreite bietet als 1x11. Das ist eine wenig sinnvolle Komponentenwahl für ein Mountainbike.
> Im Übrigen wäre eine selbständige Umrüstung bei gleichwertigen Komponenten ein Spass von 250 EUR zusätzlich zu den 100 EUR Aufpreis, die Alutech für 2x10 verlangt.


 Das ist ein Fehler im Konfigurator, die verbaute Kassette hat natürlich 11-36 (sieht man auch auf den Bildern von Eifel-Litti)


proceed schrieb:


> Hi Basti,
> 
> ch frag mich ja, warum du nen Fox Dämpfer dranhast und keinen CC DBinline?`Und Jürgen empfiehlt die Formula 5 als die im Vergleich zur Pike bessere Gabel, an deinem Bike ist aber trotzdem die Pike. Gibts dafür Gründe?
> 
> ...


 Ich baue meine Räder permanent um "tellerrand" und so;-) Aktuell habe ich auch die 35 drin und hinten den Marzocchi 053, auch eine sehr schöne Kombi. Das rad auf den Bildern ist ja noch aus der Testphase, die Pike hat 160mm und einen speziellen Tune, der FOX Dämpfer ist ebenso getuned. Ich persönlich halte den Float CTD adjust für einen der besten Trail Dämpfer am Markt (wenn der Tune entsprechend raus gefahren wurde), leider eine nicht sehr populäre Meinung und somit nicht im Serienbike. ;-)


----------



## Alpenstreicher (30. Januar 2015)

Und es ist schon gefixt ... Danke!

(Noch'n Hinweis: Das müsste wahrscheinlich ein Long-Cage-Schaltwerk sein. Mid-cage reicht nach Kompatibilitätsmap nur für 11-32er Kassette.)


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2015)

bei 24/36 vorne und 11-36 hinten muss ein mid-cage passen.

den long cage braucht man nur mit drittem Kettenblatt vorne.


----------



## bs99 (30. Januar 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Nachdem das Rad gestern eine Ehrenrunde mit DHL drehen durfte ist heute endlich "New Bike Day"…  Jetzt schnell noch den SQLab Sessel dranschrauben und dann gehts auf die Einrollrunde
> 
> XL, mit DMR Vault Pedalen exakt 13.0kg


Das Rad sieht toll aus, das Gewicht macht mich stutzig.
Mein Specialized E29 Alu hat mit ähnlich schweren Komponenten 1kg mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2015)

Tja...


----------



## Tschufi (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir die Tofane zulegen mit einer Moveloc Sattelstütze,wie und wo kann ich den Zug am besten verlegen. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrun ?
Danke, Gruß Martin.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (31. Januar 2015)

Ich vermute, dass zur Zeit nicht einer über Erfahrungen zur Kombination Tofane-Moveloc berichten kann. Das liegt daran, dass es das Tofane seit 1 Woche überhaupt erst in freier Wildbahn gibt, während die neue Serie der Moveloc noch gar nicht erhältlich ist (wobei es Ausnahmen zu geben scheint). Ein großer Zufall wäre es, wenn jemand eine Moveloc aus der ersten Serie besäße und diese bereits an sein Tofane geschraubt hätte. Ich habe auch eine Moveloc in 170mm bestellt und warte sehnsüchtig, bin aber nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt zu den Auserwählten gehören darf, die der Zuteilung für würdig befunden werden. So mir dieses Glück beschieden ist, werde ich berichten.


----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2015)

Ich hab eine 200er und werde das Tofane aber erst irgendwann testen...


----------



## Tschufi (31. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Informationen und ich warte auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte von euch.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (31. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> bei 24/36 vorne und 11-36 hinten muss ein mid-cage passen.
> 
> den long cage braucht man nur mit drittem Kettenblatt vorne.


Die Compatibility Map behauptet dass es nicht geht. Außerdem ists ein 22/36 vorne. Kann aber durchaus sein, dass der Mid Cage ausreichend Reserven hat, sodass es in der Praxis trotzdem geht.


----------



## bs99 (31. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Tja...


?


----------



## der-gute (1. Februar 2015)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Die Compatibility Map behauptet dass es nicht geht. Außerdem ists ein 22/36 vorne. Kann aber durchaus sein, dass der Mid Cage ausreichend Reserven hat, sodass es in der Praxis trotzdem geht.



Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie das bei SRAM is, aber bei Shimano bin ich noch nie Long Cage gefahren.



bs99 schrieb:


> ?



Vielleicht ist das E29 doch nicht das Maß aller Dinge


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. Februar 2015)

Tschufi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir die Tofane zulegen mit einer Moveloc Sattelstütze,wie und wo kann ich den Zug am besten verlegen. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrun ?
> Danke, Gruß Martin.


Im Prinzip macht es nur Sinn, den Moveloc Zug rechts am oder im Oberrohr zu verlegen. Ich presse bei meinen Prototypen immer Gewindeniete ein, ich denke, so in der Art könnte man es auch mit Jü besprechen. Ich stelle mal ein Bild vom ICB mit 200er Moveloc rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## Tschufi (1. Februar 2015)

Oh, wenn das so machbar ist wird es eine tolle Idee ,für die Zugverlegung von der Moveluc. Werde mit Jü Sprechen.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## proceed (1. Februar 2015)

Heute eine der vielleicht letzten Touren mit meinem Liteville in den winterlichen Bergen bei Budapest. Ich hoffe schwer, dass das Tofane mindestens genauso geil wird...


----------



## Edg3 (3. Februar 2015)

Man kann dich beruhigen ; )
Tofane Testbericht


----------



## proceed (4. Februar 2015)

Das liest sich gut, da bin ich echt gespannt. Am Freitag sollte das Paket mit den Teilen kommen, so dass die Tofane hoffentlich am Wochenende fertig wird....
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für ein Grund-Setup vom DBinline?


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Februar 2015)

Der DB Inline kommt mit einem Grundsetup. Ich (85kg) nehme etwas HSC raus und fahre dafür mehr Luftdruck (ca. 20%SAG), dann hat das Bike mehr Pop und arbeitet bei schnellen Schägen harmonischer. Wer mehr Traktion wünscht sollte aber 25-30% SAG fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (4. Februar 2015)

Cane Creek bietet auf der eigenen Webseite auch recht gute Base Tunes an, die man recht gut als Ausgangsposition nutzen kann.

klick mich


----------



## ragazza (5. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob der Hinterbau eine 142+Nabe (bei 1x11) aufnehmen kann ? Die Einbaubreite ist ja gleich, aber die Kassette liegt 2 mm weiter aussen. Ist da genug Platz ?


----------



## souldriver (6. Februar 2015)

ragazza schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Hinterbau eine 142+Nabe (bei 1x11) aufnehmen kann ? Die Einbaubreite ist ja gleich, aber die Kassette liegt 2 mm weiter aussen. Ist da genug Platz ?


Also da würde ich für eine verlässliche Auskunft einfach mal bei Alutech anrufen.


----------



## proceed (6. Februar 2015)

Morgen gehts endlich los....
(Die Schläuche sind nur für unterwegs. Natürlich wirds tubeless)


----------



## Edg3 (7. Februar 2015)

Da geht einem das Herz auf  Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## souldriver (7. Februar 2015)

Bin gespannt. Bitte lass uns weiterhin teilhaben.


----------



## proceed (7. Februar 2015)

Heute war dann der große Tag:, aber:

- Torx im Schaltwerkbolzen des XX1 Schaltwerks durchgedreht => rausbohren => in ganz Ungarn kein XX1 Schaltwerk zu bekommen
- Innenverlegte Züge sind schön, aber zum Verlegen echt Mist
- Entweder bin ich zu blöd ne Hope gescheit zu entlüften oder es ist echt ein Dreck 

- 12,38kg aber es fehlt noch die Kette und das Schaltwerk => + ca. 470g => 12,85kg...
















Erste Testfahrt geht erst, wenn der Schaltwerkbolzen da ist, wird bestimmt 1 Woche dauern. Aber vom Draufsitzen fühlt es sich schon mal gut an, ähnlich wie mein LV davor.
Der rote Bremshebel wird noch getauscht, wobei er so schlecht nicht ist, vielleicht bleibt er auch. Der Reverb Hebel ist jetzt schon wieder außerhalb vom Bremshebel, hab dann doch noch eine neue Leitung reingezogen


----------



## toddy (7. Februar 2015)

So richtig kann ich mich an den Anblick von 29" immer noch nicht gewöhnen, aber das wird schon, spätestens in Finale


----------



## souldriver (8. Februar 2015)

Über das blau kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ansonsten sehr schön.
Die verschiedenfarbigen Bremshebel finde ich klasse.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Februar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Heute war dann der große Tag:, aber:
> 
> - Torx im Schaltwerkbolzen des XX1 Schaltwerks durchgedreht => rausbohren => in ganz Ungarn kein XX1 Schaltwerk zu bekommen
> - Innenverlegte Züge sind schön, aber zum Verlegen echt Mist
> ...


Züge von hinten nach vorne verlegen, dann geht es schnell und leicht, bei mir geht das mittlerweile schneller als externe Züge. Hat das XX Schaltwerk nicht mehr den "Rettungs Inbus" ? Bei meinem Schaltwerk ist hinter dem Torx noch ein Inbus, zugänglich von der Bremsseite. Aber sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (12. Februar 2015)

Gibts denn keine neuen Erfahrungen von euren Tofanes`?

Meins wird hoffentlich morgen endlich fertig...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (12. Februar 2015)

Erst wenn sich bei uns die Verhältnisse verbessert haben und die Moveloc montiert ist, kann ich mal was anderes als Schnee- und Schlammerlebnisse berichten. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten gehen einfach noch nicht und die steilen Rampen waren zuletzt noch verschneit. Da ließ sich noch nix über die Klettereigenschaften rausfinden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Februar 2015)

von mir wollt ihr es vermutlich nicht hören, aber: bin gestern seit Wochen mal wieder Tofane gefahren, es gibt im Schlamm und glitschigen nichts Besseres! Also lasst sie nicht zu lange auf gutes Wetter warten, sie braucht es nicht;-)


----------



## proceed (13. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist es fertig. 12,93kg, schwerer als ich dachte, aber noch ok 

Morgen gehts damit auf den Trail, danach kann ich hoffentlich mehr sagen...


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Erst wenn sich bei uns die Verhältnisse verbessert haben und die Moveloc montiert ist, kann ich mal was anderes als Schnee- und Schlammerlebnisse berichten. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten gehen einfach noch nicht und die steilen Rampen waren zuletzt noch verschneit. Da ließ sich noch nix über die Klettereigenschaften rausfinden.




Mensch der Eifel Litti ....... viel Spaß mit Deiner Tofane  und das mit dem fehlenden Flaschenhalter ist nicht so schlimm, man muß so wie so einfach mal öfter anhalten um die Tofane zu bewundern und um sich zu vergewissern das es neben dem anderen bekannten "Weltraumtechnik Rad-Gott"  einen zweiten gibt und Du tatsächlich damit unterwegs bist


----------



## proceed (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
heute konnte ich erste Eindrücke mit meiner Tofane im Gelände sammeln. War ca. 18km auf Trails unterwegs, wegen Schnee, Eis und Schlamm kann ich aber noch nicht so viel sagen. Setup war auch nicht möglich, deshalb habe ich am Dämpfer die Einstellungen so gelassen, wie der Rahmen von Alutech kam.

Sehr positiv:
- die Tofane ist sehr wendig und verspielt
- alle Schlüsselstellen auf Anhieb gefahren
- Bunnyhop geht genauso gut, wie mit dem Liteville
- der Hinterbau steht schön hoch im Federweg und gibt bei Sprüngen (ca. 80cm Drop) Federweg frei
- bis auf die Formula 35 ist das Rad absolut lautlos => genial
- die Formula 35 fühlt sich auch gut an
- die Geometrie ist absolut gelungen

bissle negativ:
- die Formula klackt beim ausfedern bei ganz kleinen Schlägen (kennt das jemand)
- irgendwie spürt man gar nicht, dass es ein 29er ist  aber das ist ja eigentlich auch gut so


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. Februar 2015)

ollo schrieb:


> Mensch der Eifel Litti ....... viel Spaß mit Deiner Tofane  und das mit dem fehlenden Flaschenhalter ist nicht so schlimm, man muß so wie so einfach mal öfter anhalten um die Tofane zu bewundern und um sich zu vergewissern das es neben dem anderen bekannten "Weltraumtechnik Rad-Gott"  einen zweiten gibt und Du tatsächlich damit unterwegs bist



Yo, der Trend geht zum Zweitgott. Thanx für die guten Wünsche, und die Momente der Andacht werden fraglos stattfinden.

CU on Trail, lieber Ollo!

(by the way: die Sektor Coil, die Du mir vor Jahr und Tag empfohlen hast, ist weiterhin am 301 montiert - und bringt's voll)


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Februar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute konnte ich erste Eindrücke mit meiner Tofane im Gelände sammeln. War ca. 18km auf Trails unterwegs, wegen Schnee, Eis und Schlamm kann ich aber noch nicht so viel sagen. Setup war auch nicht möglich, deshalb habe ich am Dämpfer die Einstellungen so gelassen, wie der Rahmen von Alutech kam.
> 
> Sehr positiv:
> ...


das klacken kommt von den Shims der Druckstufe. die Plättchen liegen lose aufeinander und klackern bei schnellen kurzen Schlägen.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> …es gibt im Schlamm und glitschigen nichts Besseres!



Nananana. Jetzt mal nicht übertreiben 
Wie soll ich meiner Frau denn sonst eine Fat Fanes glaubhaft machen?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (15. Februar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das klacken kommt von den Shims der Druckstufe. die Plättchen liegen lose aufeinander und klackern bei schnellen kurzen Schlägen.



Und dagegen kann man nichts machen? Ist grade beim Hochfahren echt nervig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Februar 2015)

Mich stört es nicht, deswegen habe ich noch nie etwas unternommen. Die Jungs von Formula haben mir mal den Aufbau gezeigt und wenn ich micht recht erinnere, muss zwischen die Plättchen ein wenig Öl o.ä. . Stell das Rad evtl mal über Nacht über Kopf, vielleicht bringt es was.


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Yo, der Trend geht zum Zweitgott. Thanx für die guten Wünsche, und die Momente der Andacht werden fraglos stattfinden.
> 
> CU on Trail, lieber Ollo!
> 
> (by the way: die Sektor Coil, die Du mir vor Jahr und Tag empfohlen hast, ist weiterhin am 301 montiert - und bringt's voll)




...... schön zu hören......äh zu Lesen, das mit der Sektor, gutes muß halt nicht immer mit F anfangen und zu teuer sein. Meine Air ist auch noch voll in Funktion und so hoffe ich für 2015 auch bald wieder auf dem Trail


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Und dagegen kann man nichts machen? Ist grade beim Hochfahren echt nervig.



die Formula ist bestimmt mit dem  BOS Vip r Dämpfer verwandt der Nerv genauso rum


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das klacken kommt von den Shims der Druckstufe. die Plättchen liegen lose aufeinander und klackern bei schnellen kurzen Schlägen.


 ....-.aber auch beim Wiegetritt, egal!  ......fahre die F 35 schon 1 ganzes Jahr und finde Sie  immernoch geil


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2015)

Echt schade, das Ihr die _Tofane_ nur bis 48 cm baut. mein jetziges 29 Trailbike hat 21 Zoll und passt super, leider aber kein Alutech. Ausgleich der gewaltigen Differenz kommt schon allein optisch nicht gut, bei 83 cm _Sitzhöhe_
Die Fanes wir ja auch in 52 cm 20,5 Zoll angeboten, das passte an meinem alten Rocky Slayer gerade so auf Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

Verwechselst du da grade nicht Rahmen, die die Größe nach Sitzrohrlänge unterscheiden 
Und Rahmen, die nach Oberrohrlänge unterschieden werden?

Ein Enduro braucht ein kurzes Sitzrohr.
Mit einer Vecnum 200 is das auch überhaupt kein Problem...
Ich bin 196 cm und werde ein Tofane in L testen.

PS: das 540er Sitzrohr meiner Fanes Signature war mir grenzwertig zu lang im steilen Gebirge...!


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

wie gesagt...seit der Moveloc is alles gut.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

zeig doch mal bitte nen Bild von  Deiner Tofane mit voll ausgezogener Stütze wie Du es auf Touren fährst. Z. B.  Alpentour


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin 196 cm und werde ein Tofane in L testen.



ich habe noch kein Tofane, ich hab bisher ein Nicolai Helius AC 29 2013 mit 525er Sitzrohr

die Moveloc ist 550 cm lang.

daher macht ein 460-480er Sitzrohr keine Probleme.

hier meine drei aktuellen Bikes:


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

eher die Sattelüberhöhung ist für meinen Rücken Shit


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

warum willst du dann ein 29" Enduro,
wenn du den Nachteil der systembedingt erhöhten Front noch schlimmer machen willst.

Im technischen Gelände ist mir mein Helius vorne schon zu hoch.

Ich versteh euch nicht...ein Bike mit eindeutiger Geometrie kaufen
und dann durch hohen Lenker usw. verschlimmbessern.

Hier ein aktuelles Beispiel dafür:


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Februar 2015)

Wobei der Vorbau negative gedreht ist und der Lenker auch keine Rise zu haben scheint... Wenn ich mal von der Standardkonfiguration der Tofane ausgehen, wäre die Front allein dadurch 3-4cm höher, Spacer noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Edit: Post ist natürlich auf das Nicolai bezogen, nicht auf den Dammhirsch da drunter;-)


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Februar 2015)

ich meinte das Nicolai von dem Gutem! Du hattest dich doch auf sein Bild bzgl. der Sattelüberhöhung bezogen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

Ja stimmt, denke allerdings ist der Nicolai etwa 4cm größer .

Wo könnte ich den ne Tofane in XL testen? In Wibe, bei den Dirt Bike Masters?? Oder fahrt Ihr nochmal im Wiehen rum, wohne in Bielefeld, fast neben _Wolfi_ (Sennes)


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Februar 2015)

Ich wohne im Bad Oeynhausen, ich kann mit Jü mal klären, wann wir eine große Tofane zum testen haben.


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

Ja, gern....;-)


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. März 2015)

Mich reizt die neue "Gattung" als 29er-Enduro-Spielzeug ;-)
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt im süddeutschen Raum? Ich wohne in Stuttgart, bin aber auch mobil. Wäre super wenn sich da was finden lassen könnte.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2015)

was für ne Größe willst du testen?

ich wohne leicht nördlich von Dir und werd wohl ein Tofane in L kommen lassen...


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. März 2015)

Ich bin 1,84m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 89cm. Bin 29er unerfahren, insofern habe ich erstmal keine Ahnung ob M oder L die richtige Größe wäre. Es geht aber auch in zweiter Linie ums Gefühl "draufsitzen und wohlfühlen" oder eben nicht ;-)
Wann erwartest Du dein Bike? Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Angebot!


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2015)

ich hab noch keine konkrete Rückmeldung von Jü
ich lass mir ein Testrad kommen
irgendwann in nächster Zeit...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. März 2015)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,84m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 89cm. Bin 29er unerfahren, insofern habe ich erstmal keine Ahnung ob M oder L die richtige Größe wäre. Es geht aber auch in zweiter Linie ums Gefühl "draufsitzen und wohlfühlen" oder eben nicht ;-)
> Wann erwartest Du dein Bike? Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Angebot!



Ich bin 1,78 und habe das Tofane in M. Die Größe passt mir prima. Für Deine Größe müsste L eigentlich funktionieren, aber M könnte dennoch eine Option sein. Wenn aber der Gute das Teil in L kommen lässt (der ist allerdings größer als Du), dann häng Dich auf jeden Fall dran. Vielleicht ist es ja Liebe auf den ersten Ritt. Ansonsten guckst Du, ob Du irgendwo mal ein Tofane in M probieren kannst.

Meine Er-Fahrungen sind immer noch geprägt von den äußerst bescheidenen Bodenverhältnissen auf unseren Eifel-Trails. Der Schnee ist weg, aber der Fango-Faktor ausgesprochen hoch, sodass höhere Geschwindigkeiten auf den meisten Trails nicht funktionieren. Mit dieser Einschränkung und nach Montage der mittlerweile tatsächlich eingetroffenen Moveloc kann ich bisher aber sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike bin.


----------



## Tschufi (2. März 2015)

Hallo,wie hast du den Zug deiner Moveloc verlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. März 2015)

So wie Basti, dazu hatte er vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Foto eingestellt, blätter' mal ein bisschen zurück. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht, mache ich auch ein Foto, komme aber erst in den nächsten Tagen dazu.


----------



## Tschufi (2. März 2015)

Vor einer Woche habe ich mit Jü gesprochen wegen der Gewindenieten. Er würde es nicht machen, da der Rahmen durch die Bohrung mit der Zeit Haarrisse bekommen könnte. Besser wäre Einschweißen oder Clips anbringen. Ich muss mir noch überlegen, was sinnvoller ist. Bin noch unschlüssig. Danke für deine schnelle Info!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. März 2015)

Ich habe die Klebeclips genommen, die im Lieferumfang der Moveloc waren. Langzeiterfahrungen gibt es natürlich noch keine, sind ja erst 2 Wochen. Bislang hält aber alles. Wenn sich die Dinger lösen, dann muss ich mal weitersehen.


----------



## discordius (6. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Bad Oeynhausen, ich kann mit Jü mal klären, wann wir eine große Tofane zum testen haben.



Handheb. Wenn eine XL Tofane mal testbereit wäre, würde ich die auch sehr gerne mal ausprobieren. Wenn es dann die Trails werden, auf denen Stefanus das Bike ausprobiert hat, umso besser.


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. März 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> Handheb. Wenn eine XL Tofane mal testbereit wäre, würde ich die auch sehr gerne mal ausprobieren. Wenn es dann die Trails werden, auf denen Stefanus das Bike ausprobiert hat, umso besser.


 Ich check das mal und gebe Bescheid! Welche trails wir fahren, entscheidet der "Spreu vom Weizen" Trail ganz am Anfang;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. März 2015)

ok, gecheckt! Tofane in XL kann nächste Woche bei mir sein, bitte macht mit mir einen Termin per PN aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (7. März 2015)

So, heute bei schönem Wetter und deutlich verbesserten Verhältnissen die erste ernstzunehmende Tour mit dem Tofane gemacht. Und was soll ich sagen: Ich bin wirklich begeistert! Wendig in Spitzkehren, absolut souverän, wenn es mal ruppig wird (habe 2 Schlüsselstellen, die ich mich bisher noch nie zu fahren traute, locker genommen) und uphill ein Traum. Zudem funktioniert die Moveloc, wie sie soll - alles vom feinsten, kann ich sagen. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich die ausgesprochen lange Wartezeit durchgehalten habe.

Einziges Manko: Fast seit dem ersten Kilometer klackt irgendwas, sobald der Untergrund nicht mehr glatt ist. Ich habe es noch nicht finden können. Nach Rücksprache mit der (sehr netten) Technik-Hotline bei Alutech habe ich diese Verdachtsmomente:

einer der Züge, die innen durch den Rahmen laufen, klackert;
innerhalb der Gabel klackert irgendwas (das hatte Basti vor kurzem mal gepostet).
Mir kommt es so vor, als käme der Sound eher von einer Geräuschquelle ab Bikemitte oder vom Hinterbau. Naja, schaunwamal.

Was ich a.s.a.p. nachliefern werde, ist das genaue Gewicht, das nach Erreichen des (vorläufigen) Endzustands erreicht ist. Dazu muss ich mir aber noch eine geeignete Waage besorgen.


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. März 2015)

@basti: habt ihr vielleicht im süddeutschen Raum noch eine Möglichkeit der Probefahrt? Oder bleibt erstmal nur die Option von der-gute?


----------



## ollo (8. März 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> So, heute bei schönem Wetter und deutlich verbesserten Verhältnissen die erste ernstzunehmende Tour mit dem Tofane gemacht. Und was soll ich sagen: Ich bin wirklich begeistert! Wendig in Spitzkehren, absolut souverän, wenn es mal ruppig wird (habe 2 Schlüsselstellen, die ich mich bisher noch nie zu fahren traute, locker genommen) und uphill ein Traum. Zudem funktioniert die Moveloc, wie sie soll - alles vom feinsten, kann ich sagen. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich die ausgesprochen lange Wartezeit durchgehalten habe.
> 
> Einziges Manko: Fast seit dem ersten Kilometer klackt irgendwas, sobald der Untergrund nicht mehr glatt ist. Ich habe es noch nicht finden können. Nach Rücksprache mit der (sehr netten) Technik-Hotline bei Alutech habe ich diese Verdachtsmomente:
> 
> ...




Litti,

ich würde auf eine Zugaußenhülle Tippen die im Unterrohr beim ein und ausfedern arbeitet. Die Zughüllen sind ja irgendwie immer ein wenig in Bewegung sonst würde es ja nicht diese unschönen Scheuerstellen geben......... ansonsten kennst Du ja die ganzen post aus dem fehler- find und such-thread vom 301  Fahrrad bleibt halt Fahrrad egal was draufsteht, jawollllll


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. März 2015)

Thanx für den Hinweis, den auch ich für die wahrscheinlichste Ursache halte. Das käme auch der akustischen Ortung am nächsten. Der Servicehotline-ALUTECHer meinte, dass man eventuell Stücke von nem alten Schlauch um die Außenhülle der Innenzüge machen könnte. Dazu müsste ich aber die Züge raus holen, umwickeln und wieder reinkriegen - zu viel Kram für so ein junges Rad. Ich glaub, ich klackere erst mal weiter vor mich hin.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2015)

Bauschaum!


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2015)

die Formula 35 funktioniert zwar superb aber klackert auch ein wenig, besonders wenn Lo zu ist. Ist die Druckstufe mit den Plättchen, macht nix,-)


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. März 2015)

@der-gute : Hast Du mittlerweile was von Basti gehört bzgl. Termin?


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. März 2015)

Das waren discordius und crossboss. Crossboss hat sich verletzt und von discordius habe ich nichts mehr gehört.... Wenn du das XL bei mir testen möchtest, schreib mir einfach eine Nachricht!


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2015)

Das war schon ich...ich hab mit Jü seit langem Kontakt.
Leider bisher noch keine Mail bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit der Testbikes gehört...

Und Basti...du bist leider alles andere als im Süden der Republik!


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. März 2015)

Ah es geht um den Süden, sorry! Wir sind vor dem Gardasee (1. Mai) in Freiburg auf dem Festival und danach auch sehr regelmäßig im Süden, alle Termine findet ihr auf der Alutech Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Hat jetzt schon jemand ein Testbike bekommen?


----------



## souldriver (3. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon jemand ein Testbike bekommen?


Ich habe die Woche bestellt, mal sehn wann es kommt.


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

hattest du vorher angefragt? ich meine bezüglich der Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit?
einem Onlineshop dar man nur eingeschränkt trauen


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2015)

Bin ja malgespannt, wie Eure Tests ausfallen. Ich habe heute endlich mal _*die*_ Uphill-Referenzrampe bei uns ausprobieren können - ging prima. Bislang kann ich nur sagen, dass das Tofane in allen Disziplinen überzeugt. Auch wenn es immer weiter knackt...


----------



## souldriver (3. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> hattest du vorher angefragt? ich meine bezüglich der Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit?
> einem Onlineshop dar man nur eingeschränkt trauen


Ja klar, ich hab telefoniert. Es (es gibt nur ein Testrad in M) war grad unterwegs und dieses WE brauchen sie es für eine Veranstaltung, aber evtl. klappt es am nächsten. Dann kommen ja bald die Festivals und da kann man es auch nicht kriegen. Also schaun wir mal.


----------



## souldriver (3. April 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Bin ja malgespannt, wie Eure Tests ausfallen. Ich habe heute endlich mal _*die*_ Uphill-Referenzrampe bei uns ausprobieren können - ging prima. Bislang kann ich nur sagen, dass das Tofane in allen Disziplinen überzeugt. Auch wenn es immer weiter knackt...


Knackt? Meinst du das Klackern der Gabel? Und wie sind eigentlich die Laufräder? Ist der Freilauf wirklich so laut wie in den Tests beschrieben? Ich steh ja eher auf quasi lautlos (wie bei meinen SRAM Rail 50).


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2015)

Tja, ob es die Gabel ist, weiß ich nicht recht. Es könnten auch bzw. zusätzlich die innen verlegten Züge sein. Und der Freilauf: yo, den hört man schon, aber übermäßig laut finde ich ihn nicht.


----------



## proceed (3. April 2015)

Update zu meiner Tofane:
Sie ist wirklich ein tolles Bike. Sehr wendig, agil, und bügelt wirklich alles platt. Wurzelteppiche oder Steinfelder überfährt sie ohne dass man viel davon spürt. Gefühlt bin ich deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit meinem Liteville 301. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich nicht schon lange 29er fahre. 
Aber das Klackern der 35er nervt echt, ist aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Und es ist 100% die Gabel, nicht die Züge.
Zum Anfangsstand gab es nun folgende Änderungen:
Hope M4 Bremse => Shimano Saint
Conti TrailKing => Schwalbe Magic Mary
Blaue Decals auf der Formula 35 und den Flow EX Felgen 

Jetzt aktuelles Gewicht: 13,3kg


----------



## rsem (3. April 2015)

Die blauen decals der Formula 35 sind hammergeil. Woher hast du die? Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner formula,
Da passen die decals farblich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Man hätt ja auch ne Pike nehmen können 

PS: die klappert nicht.


----------



## rsem (3. April 2015)

Pike hat 160mm fw. und Formula 180mm fw. Ist in ner fanes. Bestimmt nicht schlechter als die pike.


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Was redest du!?

Die Formula 35 im Tofane hat wie die optionale Pike auch 150 mm Federweg...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (3. April 2015)

Die Formula finde ich bisher absolut super, auch wenn ich die Pike nicht kenne (war mal an einem Testbike dran, das ich ca. 30 min. lang gefahren bin). Auch der Setup seitens Alutech kommt mir genau richtig vor, verstellt habe ich bisher rein gar nix. Aber nachdem sich die Indikatoren verdichten - siehe proceeds Hinweis -, scheint es wohl ein Klackerteil zu sein. Basti hatte mal empfohlen, das Bike samt Gabel für eine Nacht auf den Kopf zu stellen, das werde ich demnächst ausprobieren.

Was m.E. beim Dämpfer optimiert werden könnte, ist die Plattform für den Uphill-Betrieb. Da könnt etwas mehr Lockout drin sein. Ist mir auf den Hometrails nicht so wichtig, aber wenn es mal an einen Alpencross geht, dann muss ich mir nochmals die Tuningmöglichkeiten genauer ansehen.


----------



## proceed (3. April 2015)

Die Performance der 35er ist aus meiner Sicht der Pike (die hatte ich in meinem Liteville) ebenbürtig. Sie ist noch sensibler, steht trotzdem hoch im Federweg. Schlechter ist die Steckachse, und eben das Klackern.

Die Decals habe ich von www.speedydecals.com aus Italien. Da ich auf der Homepage aufgrund der Sprache den onlineshop nicht nutzen konnte, habe ich einfach eine Anfrage per Email gestartet und dann mit Gulio (wohl der Besitzer) direkt per Email alles bestellt. Lief problemlos und mit nettem Kontakt.


----------



## proceed (3. April 2015)

Hatte ich grade vergessen. Das Bike stand auch schon mehrere Nächte auf dem Kopf und das Klackern der 35er blieb genau gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Der Inline soll laut verschiedener Foren auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein...ich hab in 216 einen CCDB Air CS Vx und einen CCDB Coil hier liegen


----------



## Piefke (3. April 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Update zu meiner Tofane:
> 
> Zum Anfangsstand gab es nun folgende Änderungen:
> Hope M4 Bremse => Shimano Saint


Wie kann man nur


----------



## souldriver (4. April 2015)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten sie zu fahren! Ob nun Formula oder Pike wird sich dann schon finden.


----------



## Haentz (12. April 2015)

Klackern? Hat mich bei der ersten Fahrt auch genervt, es hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass es bei mir der "Schnellspanner" der Steckachse (eh eine merkwürdige Konstruktion) war, der gegen das Tauchrohr klacker. Den kann man rausziehen und in einem anderen Winkel einsetzen…	 Keine Ahnung, ob ihr das meint, auf jeden Fall klackert meine Gabel jetzt nicht mehr.
Hab das Rad immer noch nicht ernsthaft bewegen können, aber die Gabel macht auf den Hometrails schon mal einen saugeilen Eindruck. Das ganze Rad natürlich auch


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2015)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> @basti: habt ihr vielleicht im süddeutschen Raum noch eine Möglichkeit der Probefahrt? Oder bleibt erstmal nur die Option von der-gute?



Moin...
ich fahre am Samstag nach Freiburg und teste dort das Tofane in L und XL.


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. April 2015)

Danke für die Info, ich bin leider dieses Wochenende in München...falsche Richtung um mal eben vorbeizukommen ;-)


----------



## der-gute (25. April 2015)

So, mein Tag in Freiburg war ziemlich geil.





Ich bin hin gefahren, um das Tofane in L und XL zu testen.

so sieht das Test-XL aus:









das mir das Bike nur mit einer Moveloc passt, war mir schon klar.
Mit der gezeigten Reverb und dem Auszug konnte ich ganz gut bergauf fahren,
aber ein bissel höher würd ich es noch haben wollen.

Zum Trail: Sehr geil was die Freiburger da in den Berg gehauen haben.
es sind 500 Hm bergauf bis zum Einstieg, das letzte Stück auch schön kernig auf Trails 






Zum Bike. Bergauf sass ich auf dem XL, das ging wirklich gut.
Der Climb Switch macht gute Arbeit im Inline, bergauf geht es 29er mäßig klasse.
erst wenns steil is, kommt die Front hoch und meine Kraft is am Boden.

Bergab...was soll ich sagen...GEIL.
wie vom Fanes gewohnt is der Hinterbau einfach unglaublich.
der Trail war ja geshaped, also wenig Wurzelteppiche oder Steinfelder.
Daher kann ich nichts zu Vollgas in Verblocktem sagen.
Da vertrau ich aber Jü, da war das Fanes schon ein Staubsauger.

Für den langen Radstand und das irgendwie unhandliche Aussehen bin ich wirklich gut durch die Anlieger geflogen.
Das Teil will Geschwindigkeit.
Bekommt es auch 

Man merkt übrigens auch, das das Tofane 2 Kilo weniger wiegt,
als mein Helius. Ein echtes Argument.
Mit echten Pellen wird es dann 1,5 Kilo leichter sein...


Der limitierende Faktor war heute ich.
Die kompletten 500 Tiefenmesser schaff ich zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nicht.
Daher bin ich einmal durch einen Double mit nachfolgender Kante aus dem Bike geflogen.
Typisch keine Kraft mehr...

Weiteres zum bike.
Mit der Gabel wurde ich nicht warm.
Da nutze ich meine Pike oder was noch kommendes...

Den Hans Dampf vorne und der Norbert Nic hinten fand ich nicht gut.
Da ich ja sonst dicke Pellen fahre,
war mir deren Verhalten im schmierigen feuchten Erdreich zu rutschig.
Das L is mir einmal über beide Räder gerutscht - aber kontrollierbar.

28x10-42 geht grade so für 500 Hm.
Für die Alpen favorisiere ich meine Ghetto-1,5fach Methode.
Ein NW-Kettenblatt für alles und ein Mountain Goat 20er
Wird dann von Hand umgeschaltet...brauch ich für lange Aufstiege mit 1000 Hm+

Die Guide RSC war überraschend gut.

Was mich vor der Fahrt bissl irritiert hat, is diese riesige Größe beim XL.
Naja, mein Helius AC is ja auch nicht klein...
Der Trail zeigte aber, das ich diesen Laster halt brauche. Punkt.

Was soll ich noch sagen...ich habe bestellt


----------



## Eifel-Litti (26. April 2015)

Wusst' ich's doch. Gratulation.


----------



## Haentz (27. April 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht hinten einen Reifen größer als 2.2 zu fahren? Dürfte nicht passen, oder?


----------



## fetzwech (27. April 2015)

Die Eindrücke von @der-gute kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin mit 198cm das XL gefahren und begeistert von Uphill- und noch begeisterter von Downhillperformance. Ein willenloses Gerät das alles mitmacht, Glückwunsch Alutech!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. April 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht hinten einen Reifen größer als 2.2 zu fahren? Dürfte nicht passen, oder?



ist das deine Erfahrung?


----------



## proceed (28. April 2015)

Ich hatte einen Magic Mary in 2,35 drin und jetzt einen Rock Razor in 2,35, und passt gut.


----------



## Haentz (28. April 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Magic Mary in 2,35 drin und jetzt einen Rock Razor in 2,35, und passt gut.



Supi, danke!


----------



## Haentz (11. Mai 2015)

Am Wochende mal bisschen mit dem Topfen rumgefahren… Zum Ballern geil, in technischen Sachen durch den langen Reach bisher so lala… Mal schauen, ob ich mich an die Geometrie gewöhne. Hmm… https://vid.me/g8rg

Edit: Das wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich war mit dem Rad hoch zufrieden. Am zweiten Tag gingen die technischen Sachen auch schon bisschen besser…


----------



## proceed (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Haentz,
am Anfang kam es mir auch etwas sperrig vor, aber daran habe ich mich komplett gewöhnt. Mittlerweile fahre ich damit alles, was mit dem Liteville davor auch ging, nur viele Stellen einfach sicherer und/oder schneller.
Also mich hat das Tofane bisher zu 100% überzeugt.
Bald poste ich mal wieder neue Bilder, aber erst, wenn wieder genug Änderungen an der Ausstattung eingeflossen sind


----------



## Eifel-Litti (11. Mai 2015)

Auch ich kann weiterhin nur positives berichten. Neben den erwähnten Kleinigkeiten (allen voran die klackernde Gabel) habe ich keinerlei Grund zur Reue. Einige für mich bisher nicht fahrbare Schlüsselstellen konnte ich schon locker bewältigen. Mich erinnert das Bike an meine Er-Fahrungen mit Carvingski: Die empfand ich als klassischer Skifahrer mit 2,10m Slalomlatten zunächst als Beleidigung, bis ich's mal ausprobiert habe. Danach gab es keine Diskussion mehr. Mithin ist das Tofane für mich die Carvinglatte unter den Bikes.


----------



## proceed (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
irgendwie ist es ja leider recht still geworden um den Tofane-Thread, gibts noch nicht so viele, oder seid ihr unzufrieden?
Wie auch immer, hier meine aktuellen Fotos, die Änderungen:
- Vorderreifen: Magic Mary
- Hinterreifen: Rock Razor Super Gravity (hatte zwei Durchschläge trotz breiter Felge und 29er, deshalb wieder SG)
- Hope Bremsscheiben blau (nur wegen der Farbe) zur Shimano Saint
- ganz neu, seit heute: Race Face Next SL Kurbel (-150g zur XX1)
- KMC Kette in blau/schwarz (nur Optik)

@Eiffel_Litti
Mich hat der Formula-Service angeschrieben (aufgrund meiner Forum-Postings), und sie beheben das Klackern kostenlos, da ich aber keine Tauschschgabel habe, werden sie das Klackern im Rahmen des (kostenlosen) ersten Service) beheben. Das nenne ich mal echt tollen Service.

Jetzt fehlt mir noch die 77designz Kettenführung für S3 Aufnahme, aber die ist noch nicht lieferbar und der passende Unterfahrschutz, dann ist das Bike perfekt....


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2015)

Hier kommt bald eine Eigenwerbung


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Mai 2015)

Bin ja bei den Alutech Green Days in Nauders auch in den Genuss gekommen endlich mal eine Tofane zu testen...

War ein Gefühl wie damals mit der Fanes, draufsetzen losfahren und wohlfühlen...
An den vergleichsweise langen Reach in Bezug auf mein 2Souls Quarterhorse hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt. Technisches Zeug ging gut und Vollgasatacken sind mit der Tofane eh ein Genuss...

Das gleiche Bügeleisengefühl wie auf der Fanes...

Würde zwar den DB Inline noch ein bisschen progressiver abstimmen zwecks der besseren Spritzigkeit im Hinterbau (jaja der Hardtail Fahrer kommt da wieder durch  ) aber sonst echt ne geile Kiste...

Nur Schade das es die Tofane nicht mit Pinion geben wird...
Sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich gleich eins beim Jü bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (18. Mai 2015)

So, mir ist das jetzt zu albern monatelang auf die ^&*%*&@ Vecnum Stütze (ja, sie ist super, aber halt nicht lieferbar ) zu warten. Hat schon jemand eine RS Reverb oder KS Lev Integra verbaut? lässt sich der Zug (relativ) problemlos durch den Rahmen fädeln? Sehe ich das richtig, das die Integra nicht wie die übrigen LEV per Kabelzug angesteuert wird, sondern wie die Reverb per Hydraulik? Oder ich schau mal, ob ich meine kaputte LEV wieder zum Leben erweckt bekomme…

äh und noch ne blöde frage… Rechts der Bremsgriff und der Trigger, die sind ja schon gematchmakert… Kann man da auch noch den Reverb Knopf dran-matchmakern? Ne, oder?

Vielen Dank, Hans


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Mai 2015)

Kindshock mit Fernbedienung hat immer Kabelzug, keine schrottige Hydraulik
Bei der integra geht der Zug nur direkt unten in die Stütze.

@supurb-bicycles 
Basti, ich habs vll. überlesen, aber habt ihr schonmal ein B-plus Hinterrad in die Tofane gesteckt?


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2015)

laut Jü soll der WTB Trailblazer in 27.5x2.8 rein passen


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> B Technisches Zeug ging gut und Vollgasatacken sind mit der Tofane eh ein Genuss...
> 
> Das gleiche Bügeleisengefühl wie auf der Fanes...
> 
> ...



Zum Thema 1 hab ich einen DBAir CS und einen DBCoil für meins geplant - die liegen zu Hause.

zum Thema 2: ich habe halt dann ohne Pinion bestellt


----------



## proceed (19. Mai 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> So, mir ist das jetzt zu albern monatelang auf die ^&*%*&@ Vecnum Stütze (ja, sie ist super, aber halt nicht lieferbar ) zu warten. Hat schon jemand eine RS Reverb oder KS Lev Integra verbaut? lässt sich der Zug (relativ) problemlos durch den Rahmen fädeln? Sehe ich das richtig, das die Integra nicht wie die übrigen LEV per Kabelzug angesteuert wird, sondern wie die Reverb per Hydraulik? Oder ich schau mal, ob ich meine kaputte LEV wieder zum Leben erweckt bekomme…
> 
> äh und noch ne blöde frage… Rechts der Bremsgriff und der Trigger, die sind ja schon gematchmakert… Kann man da auch noch den Reverb Knopf dran-matchmakern? Ne, oder?
> 
> Vielen Dank, Hans



Hallo Hans,
ich habe eine Reverb stealth 150mm verbaut. Den Zug durchzufädeln war gar kein Problem, ich habe eine alte Bremsleitung eingefädelt und dann mit dem RockShox Verbindungsstück die Reverb Leitung verbunden und in die andere Richtung wieder durchgezogen. Das müsste auch mit verbautem Steuersatz und Tretlager gehen.

Außer, dass sich die Stütze bei Belastung ca 5mm absenkt bin ich mit ihr sehr zufrieden, vorallem auch mit den Hebelbedienkräften. Das Absacken wird aber demnächst ein Garantiefall, wobei es mich bisher nicht stört, da das im Fahrbetrieb kaum zu spüren ist.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## twingoR2 (19. Mai 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> äh und noch ne blöde frage… Rechts der Bremsgriff und der Trigger, die sind ja schon gematchmakert… Kann man da auch noch den Reverb Knopf dran-matchmakern? Ne, oder?



Geht eigentlich schon, ich weiß aber nicht ob man dafür noch andere Teile braucht.
Oder ob man den Reverbhebel einfach so befestigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Mai 2015)

Es muss eine MMX fähige Bremse sein.
Natürlich muss die Reverb aich die MMX Remote haben.
Schalthebel is dann egal.


----------



## proceed (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab den Reverb Hebel auf der linken Seite unter denm Lenker (also die Version für rechts).
So habe ich nicht alles rechts und kann gleichzeitig Sattel verstellen und schalten, was auch durchaus vorkommt.


----------



## Haentz (20. Mai 2015)

Danke euch! Hab mir jetzt die Lev Integra bestellt. Der Hebel kommt auch Links dran. Denke mal, wenn man die Öffnung unter dem Sitzrohr öffnet sollte man den Zug recht leicht in selbiges eingefädelt bekommen… Schade, dass es die Vecnum auf absehbare Zeit nicht gibt, die 5cm fehlen mir leider genau :/


----------



## Tschufi (20. Mai 2015)

Habe die Tofane bekommen, schaut gut aus, aber kann nicht fahren, da der Reifen bei Umwerfer (2 fach) streift.Wer hat einen Umwerfer an der Tofane und gibts da auch Probleme?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (20. Mai 2015)

Probleme habe ich so gerade eben nicht. Der Reifen geht äußerst knapp am Reifen vorbei, aber er geht vorbei. Schau mal, wie viel Luft Du drin hast. Bei mir sind es <1,8 bar, das scheint zu klappen. Allerdings darf da kein Steinchen o.ä. im Profil hängen bleiben, das hat sofort Kontakt mit dem Umwerfer.


----------



## Tschufi (20. Mai 2015)

Habe genu 1,85 bar  im Reifen. Der Reifen ist sauber.Morgen werde ichs mit 1,8 bar probieren,hoffentlich klappt es.


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2015)

Den Umbau hätt ich mir einfacher vorgestellt...









Alte Flasche, neuer Wein!


----------



## ollo (26. Mai 2015)

es ist ja Frühling und passend dazu eine kleine Auftragsarbeit für den Dirk ........ Tofane in L mit 12,8 Kg...... lecker Fahrrad  ............. hat das 029ner verlangen noch mehr geschürt


----------



## proceed (26. Mai 2015)

Auch schick, wobei das Himmelblau jetzt nicht meins wäre. Aber schöner Aufbau.

Bei mir kam jetzt die 77designz Kettenführung an, wiegt tatsächlich nur 20g und sind noch keine Titanschrauben drin 







Und dazu die Crashplate:


----------



## mcmatzel (15. Juni 2015)

Holladrio.

Habe gerade auf der HP gesehen dass das Tofane jetzt 140 Werktage lieferzeit hat.... Ist es für diese Saison ausverkauft?

Wird es zur nächsten Saison dann auch ein V2 oder V1 geben? Falls ja, gibts schon Infos zu der dann kommenden Ausstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (15. Juni 2015)

Es gibt für das Tofane einen Rückruf wegen des Hinterbaus. Deshalb wahrscheinlich die hohe Lieferzeit.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. Juni 2015)

Hier gibts auch einen kleinen Abschnitt über die nächste Tofane - optional in 27,5 Plus: http://www.bike-magazin.de/news/mtb...ziener-bike-festival-in-willingen/a25957.html


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2015)

das Tofane ist aktuell schon 27.5Plus-fähig


----------



## proceed (20. Juni 2015)

Meine Tofane in Aktion:


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihr Tofane Fahrer

kann hier jemand einen Vergleich zu einem Specialized 29er Enduro ziehen? Bin vor 2 Jahren kurz auf dem Tofane Prototypen gerollt. Hat mir nicht so gefallen, dann habe ich ein Speci gekauft mit dem ich an sich sehr zufrieden bin.

Danke für Eure Einschätzung!


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2015)

was soll ich sagen...
der Hinterbau des Tofane ist ein Staubsauger.
Das Enduro S-Works, das ich gefahren bin, war auch mega gut.

ich glaube, das ist keine einfache Entscheidung...


----------



## dropd (25. Juni 2015)

Habe mich vor 2 Jahren nach zahlreichen Probefahrten gegen Specialized Enduro 29 und für die 26er Variante entschieden. Mir hat die Tofane dagegen sehr gut gefallen und wäre durchaus eine Alternative.


----------



## Haentz (5. Juli 2015)

Jemand Interesse an einem XL Rahmen oder Komplettrad? (inkl. getauschter Schwinge, das muss ich aber erst mit Alutesch klären, bin nicht kontaktiert worden)


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2015)

Wieso willste es wieder los haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (5. Juli 2015)

Hat mir von Anfang an aufgrund des ewig langen Reaches vom Handling her nicht getaugt und die Schwingennummer ist jetzt das Tüpfelchen auf dem i… Nicht nur ist das Vertrauen dahin, das ist auch nicht mehr das Rad, das ich bestellt habe… Für mich war das Rad eine einzige Enttäuschung, abgesehen von der überragenden "Ballertrail"-Performance. Dafür werden aber woanders für mich zu viele Abstriche gemacht. Kommt halt wieder ein aktuelles Oanser auf den Hof…


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2015)

ja evtl suche ein schnelles AM muss wendig und leicht sein und nicht zu gross...


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2015)

Ich empfinde das Tofane in XL trotz numerisch langem Reach von > 470 als recht kurz...


----------



## discordius (6. Juli 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> Hat mir von Anfang an aufgrund des ewig langen Reaches vom Handling her nicht getaugt und die Schwingennummer ist jetzt das Tüpfelchen auf dem i…



Wie groß bist du denn, dass dir das Rad so super lang vorkommt?


----------



## Haentz (6. Juli 2015)

So um 1.97… Mir kommts vor allem so vor, dass ich zu weit hinten über dem Hinterrad sitze und in steilen technischen Passagen fühlt es sich nicht so kompakt an wie ich es mir wünsche. An sich ist es ja gar nicht so lang (Radstand). Mir ist klar, dass das mit Bedacht so entwickelt wurde und auf flowigeren Ballertrails geht das Teil richtig ab aber mir persönlich taugts halt nicht…


----------



## onkel_c (6. Juli 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> aber mir persönlich taugts halt nicht…



ja so etwas gibt es, genauso wie eben nicht JEDER zitroneneis mag. 
mir taugt das bike so richtig, und das nicht nur gefühlt . das mit dem ballern unterstreiche ich, aber ich finde auch alles andere vorzüglich, gerade auch das bergan klettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. Juli 2015)

Haentz schrieb:


> So um 1.97…



wieder mehr ein Grund einen L Rahmen zu nehmen, bei 2,5 cm weniger an Körpergröße war das L die wohlfühl Größe


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2015)

Ich fand mit 1.96 L zu kurz.


----------



## proceed (21. Juli 2015)

Was machen eure neuen Hinterbauten? Meine provisorische Kettenstrebe verrichtet unauffällig ihre Dienste


----------



## Eifel-Litti (21. Juli 2015)

same with me. Und sieht noch nicht mal sch... aus.


----------



## proceed (22. Juli 2015)

Find ich auch, sieht echt ganz gut aus:


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem schwarz eloxal siehts natürlich bissl unharmonisch aus...

Mach heut Abend mal n Foddo


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Juli 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Was machen eure neuen Hinterbauten? Meine provisorische Kettenstrebe verrichtet unauffällig ihre Dienste


was passiert? carbonstrebe unterdimensioniert und gerissen???


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2015)

Hier noch was vom Sonntag.
Von Vils übers Hundsarschjoch.
Weg bergauf.



Sehr rutschig bei der Trockenheit.



Dann in grobem Geröll in den Kehren bergab.



vom Kindskopf großen Schotter in den steilen Abschnitten ham wir keine Bilder. Sehr trocken plus Geröll is nicht mein liebster Untergrund...


----------



## Eifel-Litti (22. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> was passiert? carbonstrebe unterdimensioniert und gerissen???



Es gab einen Rückruf für die Strebe. Das Aluteil dient als Zwischenlösung, bis eine neue Carbonstrebe verfügbar ist.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2015)

Ich bin euch noch Bilder meines Tofane schuldig...













Mir ist die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, daher gabs recht zeitnah und wohl als einer der Ersten die Interims-Strebe.
Die Taiwan-Strebe wies Fertigungsmängel auf, daher wird es einen Carbon-Hinterbau aus Deutschland geben.
Die Beule in der Strebe ist so gewollt und zur Kompatibilität mit allerhand Kurbeln...

tbd: Schaftlänge entscheiden und kürzen, Vorbaulänge entscheiden, Vecnum-Leitung erneuern (länger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. August 2015)

Ich habe eine Vision:

Anhang anzeigen 409678 

Klick for more!

Das wär geil...im Tofane hab ich irgendwie noch Luft vorne, das könnte noch ein bissel hoch kommen.
Damit hätte ich meinen 29" Freerider


----------



## Eifel-Litti (8. August 2015)

Vorgestern Alpencross-Ronda-Dolomiti-Ausflug beendet. Hier ein persönliches und höchst subjektives Fazit:


Das Fahrrad taugt für eine Tour, auch wenn es sicherlich nicht dafür konstruiert ist. Die Klettereigenschaften sind gut bis sehr gut und bergrunter gibt es überhaupt keine Fragen. Das Teil bügelt alles weg, ich traue mich Sachen, an die ich früher niemals gedacht hätte.
Der Dämpfer ist im downhill echt gut, aber m.E. nicht optimal für uphill. Ich will zwar nicht ausschließen, dass ich noch nicht den richtigen Setup gefunden habe, aber insgesamt wippt es mir immer noch zu stark.
Die Sram-Bremse erscheint mir gegenüber der XT, die ich im Liteville 301 habe, als weniger potent. Das Teil neigt irgendwann zum faden, wobei es allerdings keine einzige wirklich problematische Situation gab. Dennoch werde ich irgendwann wechseln, denke ich.
Mit dem Ergonsattel komme ich nicht so gut klar. Ich werde noch ein bisschen mit dem Neigungswinkel experimentieren, aber auch hier könnte ein Wechsel anstehen.
Die Formula ist absolut super und hat mittlerweile aufgehört zu klackern. Ich werde sie dennoch im Herbst einschicken, wer weiß, zu was es gut ist.
Mit der Moveloc bin ich sehr glücklich, die hat tadellos funktioniert. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch die Rasterungen zu schätzen, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Die Anbauteile (2 Flaschenhalter, Luftpumpe, Werkzeugtasche als Wrap) sehen nicht sooo stylisch aus, aber erfüllen ihren Zweck. Für mehrtägige Touren passt es mir jedenfalls.
Und hier noch ein Foto von unterwegs, für dessen fragwürdige Qualität ich mich entschuldige. Trotzdem hat das Bild einen Namen, der nämlich lautet: Tofane (benutzt) vor Tofane (benebelt).


----------



## ollo (9. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Vision:



die habe ich auch immer .................. nach zu viel Kaffee


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2015)

Wer Visionen hat, soll zum Arzt gehen (Helmut Schmid)


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2015)

Sneek peek


----------



## proceed (29. August 2015)

Und was kann die Gabel? Auf jeden Fall sieht sie ja geil aus.


----------



## proceed (14. September 2015)

Aktuelle Änderungen:
- Syntace Vector Carbon High20 8° 780mm
- Novyparts Trigger für RS Reverb (siehe Bild)


----------



## proceed (6. Oktober 2015)

Gibts denn bei irgendwem was neues zur Tofane? Oder warten alle auf die neue Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich warte und fahre unterdessen mit der Interimslösung. Die macht bisher keinerlei Probleme. Auch weiterhin halte ich das Bike für wirklich gut.

Aber ganz ohne Schatten ist es auch wieder nicht: Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir eine Speiche abgerissen. So was habe ich in rund 8 Jahren Liteville nicht ein einziges Mal erlebt, ebenso wenig wie die Kettenabwürfe: Da stehen locker 10 Events innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate beim Tofane gegen 1-2 Kettenabwürfe über 8 Jahre beim 301. Nehme ich dann noch hinzu, dass die Schrauben zur Fixierung des Bremssattels zu lang waren, dann frage ich mich durchaus, wie es eigentlich um die Qualitätssicherung in der Endmontage bei Alutech steht, auch wenn das alles eher Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Oktober 2015)

Vergleichst du jetzt wirklich ein Komplettbike vom Hersteller mit einem individuell aufgebauten Bike?
Und 29" Laufräder gegen 26"?

Dein Ernst?


----------



## proceed (8. Oktober 2015)

Also Kettenabwürfe hatte ich bisher noch keinen einzigen, und ich fahre das Bike härter und schneller als mein Liteville davor. Welches Kettenblatt und Kefü fährst du denn? Ich habe ein RaceFace NarrowWide mit einer XX1 Kette und dazu die 77dezigns Kefü, das funktioniert perfekt.
Aber bei mir gibts auch Schatten:
- Die Reverb habe ich eingecheckt, da sie mittlerweile 10mm einsackte (hat jetzt aber mit dem Tofane nix zu tun)
- Der CaneCreek DB quietscht beim schnellen Ausfedern. Also wenn ein einzelner Schlag kommt, quietscht er beim Ausfedern. Ich werde ihn   wohl zu TF Tuned oder zu irgendeinem Service schicken.
- Die Formula 35 klackert noch immer wie am Anfang, aber das wird laut Formulk-Service beim ersten Service behoben werden.

Perfekt hat sich die Reifenkombi vorne Magic Merry und hinten Rock Razor in Supergravity bewährt. Beides schlauchlos auf Notubes Flow EX. Seitdem kein einziger Platten mehr. Die Überlegung, auf ProCore aufzurüsten habe ich wieder verworfen, da ich auch so mit 1,2bar fahren kann.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre das Kettenblatt, das Alutech verkauft und montiert hat: e*thirteen mit 2x10 (22-36). Eine Kettenführung habe ich nicht, aber die hatte ich auch nicht am Liteville. Mir ist klar, dass damit die Kettenabwürfe weitestgehend ausgeschlossen sein dürften, aber bislang zögere ich: nochmals ein paar Gramm mehr... und noch nie erforderlich am Liteville.

Mit dem ich selbstverständlich bei allergrößtem Ernst vergleiche. Und zwar u.a. deshalb:

Beides sind Fahrräder der Kategorie Mountainbike.
Beide haben eine Kettenschaltung.
Beide werden vom selben Fahrer in derselben Region ausgeführt.
Beide sollen funktionieren.
Beide befinden sich in ähnlichen Preisregionen.
Dass es sich beim Tofane um ein vom Hersteller konfiguriertes und endmontiertes Bike handelt, ändert nichts an meiner Qualitätserwartung. Die sind beim Tofane sogar latent höher, denn mein 301 ist, wie Du vielleicht noch weißt, ein MK4. Die Teile sind über die Jahre immer mal erneuert oder ersetzt worden, aber das Bike unterscheidet sich doch ziemlich von den aktuellen Bikes (auch vom aktuellen 301) - und hat bis heute keine Kettenführung gebraucht. Das Tofane verfügt über die technische Ausstattung des Zeitraums 2013/ 2014 und wurde immerhin von Menschen zusammengebaut, die das beruflich machen. Also vergleiche ich mit den referierten Resultaten, in denen ja nicht nur die Kettenabwürfe zur Sprache kamen.

Um jedoch nicht auf ein vollkommen unzutreffendes Gleis zu geraten: Ich bin nach wie vor sehr glücklich mit dem Tofane, wie ja auch mehrfach und zuletzt am Dienstag geschrieben.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Oktober 2015)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Mit dem ich selbstverständlich bei allergrößtem Ernst vergleiche. Und zwar u.a. deshalb:
> 
> Beides sind Fahrräder der Kategorie Mountainbike.
> Beide haben eine Kettenschaltung.
> ...


 Hahaha. Ich komme aus dem Lachen nicht mehr heraus. Wie geil ist das denn?! Du bist prädestiniert , um bei der Bike-Bild oder Bike-Bravo zu arbeiten 
Bestes Beispiel für:wie vergleiche ich Äpfel mit Birnen 
Sorry, aber das ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst?!
Wenn dem so ist, Real hat auch Fahrräder (bikes kann man das nicht nennen) im Angebot. Und wenn du willst, nehmen die mit Sicherheit auch Geld an für die Preiskategorie, die du jetzt hast. Damit wäre dein letzter Punkt auch gegeben. 
Ich hau mich weg. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden und bin auf Ironie rein gefallen?!


Sascha


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2015)

@Eifel-Litti: Es könnte ja auch sein, dass du mit dem Alutech deutlich schneller unterwegs bist, es sich aber nicht schneller anfühlt - nur dass dann die Kette abfällt. Nach meiner Erfahrung reicht ein Type2 Schaltwerk bei vorne 2fach nicht, um Abwürfe zu verhindern. Wenigstens ne Bionicon sollte da mit dran.

Qualitätserwartung und Alutech...ähmm...? Also ich finde, bei einem Alutech sollte man sich freuen, wenn es fährt. Dann macht es Spass! Zum Angucken und schön finden ist es weniger gemacht. Ist doch kein Leitville.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...schön finden...


 das liegt ja zum großteil im auge des betrachters ;-).

ich hatte auch nie probleme mit kettenabwürfen (1x11). ich bin damit auch einige enduro rennnen problemfrei gefahren. zur em in kirchberg habe ich dann sicherheitshalber eine bionicon montiert. ging ja um was. ...

speichen sind massenware. einerseits gibt es auch dort materialprobleme, wie andererseits auch fertigungsprobleme. da würde ich behaupten: pech gehabt.

unschön ist die schwingengeschichte - allerdings auch für beide seiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. Oktober 2015)

@cxfahrer: Das stimmt schon, ich bin wirklich schneller unterwegs. Denn wie ja bereits mehrfach geäußert, das Tofane ist ein tolles Fahrrad und ich traue mich Sachen und Geschwindigkeiten, die ich früher nicht riskiert hätte. Die Kettenabwürfe passierten jedoch stets im Uphill und auch nicht unmittelbar nachdem es fix runtergegangen war. Gerade hat mich noch jemand auf den Gedanken gebracht, dass womöglich die Kette zu lang ist - schaunwamal. Vielleicht wird es demnächst doch noch eine Kettenführung, insofern thanx für den Hinweis an Euch beide.

Was ich noch nicht verstanden habe ist Deine Gegenüberstellung von Fahren und Spaß vs. Angucken und schön finden: Ich spreche ja von Fahrerlebnissen beim Alutech (wie auch beim 301) und schön finde ich es eigentlich auch (jedenfalls schön genug, die Optik ist mir nicht gar so wichtig).

Aber ist gut jetzt.


----------



## Tschufi (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe auch einige Kettenabwürfe gehabt bei 2x10.Es kommt Bionicom Kettenführung dran. Hatte eine e*thirteen Kettenführung am Tofane dran,  mußte sie abmontieren da sie zu wenig Abstand zum Reifen hatte.
Der XO Umwerfer berührte im Wiegentritt auch den Reifen! Die Tofane wurde so von Alutech aufgebaut. Habe mich mit Jü in verbindung gesetzt es wird alles gerichtet,die Tofane ist jetzt bei Alutech.


----------



## Masberg (12. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sneek peek
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414170


tofane mit Diamond und 053er marzocchi ist meine Vision. Wie ist die Gabel?


----------



## Masberg (12. Oktober 2015)

@der-gute . Ich präzisiere mal meine Frage bzgl der Gabel. Ich fahre am 26er eine MZ 55 mit Titanfeder. Ein Staubsauger, was 80% des Federwegs angeht... sehr sensibel ansprechend, zum Ende sehr progressiv. Permanente Traktion dank der Zugstufe bei schnelleren Passagen.... sehr harmonisch mit dem Vivid am Heck in meiner Fanes. Wie bewertest du das Ansprechverhalten und die Sensibilität der DVO. Im Gegensatz zu der breiten Masse mag ich ein sehr plüschiges Fahrwerk. Auf Eine Rückmeldung der Gabel, wie rau der Untergrund ist , verzichte ich sehr gerne. Ich möchte den Wurzelteppich eigentlich gar nicht spüren. Bekommt man die Diamond sensibelst eingestellt? Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu Pike, aber zu einer Fox36 der neueren Generation , die ich mittlerweile auch schätze.  wie lautet dein bisheriges Fazit zur Gabel?


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand nähere Infos zur neuen Carbonkettenstrebe am Tofane sowie zu den Modalitäten des Austauschs?


----------



## powderhouse69 (1. Dezember 2015)

Servus!
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Tofane zu bestellen, es wir ja in höchsten tönen gelobt!

Wäre es vielleicht möglich im Raum Köln -Frankfurt mal Probe zu sitzen bzw rollen in Gr L oder M , denke das bei 184cm L passender wäre, oder? ?

Besten dank schon mal, greetz


----------



## Eifel-Litti (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe M und das kannst Du gerne mal ausprobieren. Ich wohne in der Voreifel, Nähe Bonn. Schreib am besten ne PN, wenn Du interessiert bist.


powderhouse69 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Tofane zu bestellen, es wir ja in höchsten tönen gelobt!
> 
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich im Raum Köln -Frankfurt mal Probe zu sitzen bzw rollen in Gr L oder M , denke das bei 184cm L passender wäre, oder? ?
> ...


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2016)

Hinterbau ist nur bedingt 650B+ fähig:

DT XM551 mit WTB Trail Boss 3.0
Anhang anzeigen 449229


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

da geben wir uns so eine Mühe das 29er salonfähig zu machen und dann steckt ihr da so Gummiwürste rein;-) das Rad wird vom absoluten Trailgeschoss zu einem unberechenbaren Schlitten, ich bin mal auf deine Aussagen nach der ersten Tour gespannt!


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Januar 2016)

Yo, Deine Auffassung hast Du ja bereits vor fast genau einem Jahr geäußert: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/pro-contra-fat-tire-und-plus-reifen/#more-1166. Interessanterweise kam Jürgen zu einem anderen Ergebnis, weshalb auch ich auf die weiteren Er-Fahrungen gespannt bin. Schon jetzt weiß ich allerdings, dass ich B+ eher nicht im Tofane nutzen werde, sondern, falls überhaupt jemals, eher in einem Hardtail. Doch auch das muss erst mal getestet werden, sobald eine erste Auswahl an Bikes, Reifen und Felgen bereitsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

ich habe plus vor ziemlich genau einem Monat mal wieder getetstet, mit modernen Reifen, ordentlichem Laufradsatz etc: Es ist in meinen Augen die mit Abstand schlechteste Entwicklung seit langer Zeit. Dann habe ich das Bike meinem Vater gegeben, er ist 60 und fährt eigentlich nur Touren mit hohem Trail Anteil, er quält sich gerne an "Schweinestücken". Ich dachte, wenn plus dem Normalfahrer etwas bringen soll, muss er begeistert sein. Nach der ersten Tour hat er mich angerufen und gefragt, ob wir den Scheiß den wir entwickeln eigentlich auch fahren würden! Dann habe ich ihm in das exakt identische Fahrrad (Hardtail) 29" Laufräder gesteckt, das Bike habe ich bis heute noch nicht wieder....
Seine Kritik: kein Gefühl für den Grip an Vr und Hr, blitzschneller Gripverlust. gefallen hat ihm der Komfort.....
Ich verstehe schon, dass man neue Sachen probieren möchte und natürlich immer auf das nächste Level hofft. Meiner Ansicht nach ist plus eine echte Fehlentwicklung und ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Zeug schnell verschwindet, bevor es für noch mehr Verwirrung und neue Konstruktionen sorgt.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (2. Januar 2016)

@supurb-bicycles  Haut ihr Jungs von Alutech eigentlich mal wieder ein feines Hardtail für Enduro/Freeride raus?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles  Haut ihr Jungs von Alutech eigentlich mal wieder ein feines Hardtail für Enduro/Freeride raus?


vielleicht;-)


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. Januar 2016)

Wäre interessant, son Hardtail von Euch!

Aber nochmal B+: Ich habe vor rund 1,5 Jahren in Willingen ein Fatbike-Fully (Nicolai mit Pinion-Antrieb) ausprobiert, was erstaunlich gut ging. Weil ich mir von B+ in etwa die Vorteile von Fatbikes verspreche, ohne dafür die bekannten Nachteile (Q-Faktor, Gewicht etc.) in Kauf nehmen zu müssen, will ich so ein B+-Gerät irgendwann demnächst mal ausprobieren. Eins meiner Motive ist der Umstand, dass wir es hier in der Eifel sehr schnell mit verschärft matschigen Verhältnissen zu tun haben, sobald jemand aus Versehen das Wort "Regen" sagt. Kommt es dann wirklich zu Wasser von oben, ist Fango angesagt - und da stelle ich mir schon vor, dass mehr Grip mehr gut ist. Schaunwamal.


----------



## bonzoo (2. Januar 2016)

Schwimmen die dicken Reifen nicht eher auf dem Matsch? Ist nur gefährliches Halbwissen, aber ich meine sowas mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Januar 2016)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, son Hardtail von Euch!
> 
> Aber nochmal B+: Ich habe vor rund 1,5 Jahren in Willingen ein Fatbike-Fully (Nicolai mit Pinion-Antrieb) ausprobiert, was erstaunlich gut ging. Weil ich mir von B+ in etwa die Vorteile von Fatbikes verspreche, ohne dafür die bekannten Nachteile (Q-Faktor, Gewicht etc.) in Kauf nehmen zu müssen, will ich so ein B+-Gerät irgendwann demnächst mal ausprobieren. Eins meiner Motive ist der Umstand, dass wir es hier in der Eifel sehr schnell mit verschärft matschigen Verhältnissen zu tun haben, sobald jemand aus Versehen das Wort "Regen" sagt. Kommt es dann wirklich zu Wasser von oben, ist Fango angesagt - und da stelle ich mir schon vor, dass mehr Grip mehr gut ist. Schaunwamal.


und genau unter diesen Bedingungen versagt plus komplett. warten wir mal ab, was der gute uns berichtet!


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2016)

der-gute wird sich keinen weiteren 650B+ Reifen kaufen, damit das Ding jns Tofane passt. Entweder echt 650B+ oder nicht. 2.8" halte ich bei dem Platz auf einer XM551 auch nicht für fahrbar.

Das Hinterrad kommt ans Fastforward.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Januar 2016)

...ich weiß supurb-bicycles, du kennst dich sicher deutlich besser aus in Sachen Geometrien, Kinematiken und allem rund um das Bike wie ich und ich will hier auch keine Diskussion entfachen, aber ich bin ein Scott Genius Plus einen Tag lang test gefahren und war total begeistert...  vom dem Grip den ein 2,8 Reifen bietet und der doch klasse Rückmeldung an Popo und Händen. Das hat mir deutlich an einem Fat Bike gefehlt....  
...auch das bin ich Probe gefahren und bin aus dem Lachen nicht rausgekommen, Kraftaufwand pur und für mich in Kurven fast nicht fahrbar (komplett meine subjektive Meinung)....   warum gibt es ein Fat Fanes??? 

Klar braucht man etwas mehr Kraft am Berg und ich bin sicher kein Konditionswunder, aber deutlich weniger, wie ich erwartet habe. Bin schon einen Maxxis Highroller 2,5 oder einen Hans Dampf 2,35 in Trail Mischung gefahren, das macht den Berg hoch fast keinen Unterschied mehr...   bergab ist der Maxxis eine Bank, aber auch erst dann, wenn man ihn mit wenig Luftdruck fährt und Plus Reifen fährt man halt gleich mit nur 1,1 bar.

....weil ich es einfach klasse fand und ich bin kein Freund von Neuerungen, bin bis Dezember 26ziger gefahren, habe ich mir ein Plus-Bike zugelegt 

Also das war wirklich mein subjektiver Fahreindruck, jeder fühlt sein Bike anders, hat eine andere Fahrweise und daher gibt es auch unterschiedliche Meinungen....  von daher alles gut


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...ich weiß supurb-bicycles, du kennst dich sicher deutlich besser aus in Sachen Geometrien, Kinematiken und allem rund um das Bike wie ich und ich will hier auch keine Diskussion entfachen, aber ich bin ein Scott Genius Plus einen Tag lang test gefahren und war total begeistert...  vom dem Grip den ein 2,8 Reifen bietet und der doch klasse Rückmeldung an Popo und Händen. Das hat mir deutlich an einem Fat Bike gefehlt....
> ...auch das bin ich Probe gefahren und bin aus dem Lachen nicht rausgekommen, Kraftaufwand pur und für mich in Kurven fast nicht fahrbar (komplett meine subjektive Meinung)....   warum gibt es ein Fat Fanes???
> 
> Klar braucht man etwas mehr Kraft am Berg und ich bin sicher kein Konditionswunder, aber deutlich weniger, wie ich erwartet habe. Bin schon einen Maxxis Highroller 2,5 oder einen Hans Dampf 2,35 in Trail Mischung gefahren, das macht den Berg hoch fast keinen Unterschied mehr...   bergab ist der Maxxis eine Bank, aber auch erst dann, wenn man ihn mit wenig Luftdruck fährt und Plus Reifen fährt man halt gleich mit nur 1,1 bar.
> ...


alles gut, jeder hat unterschiedliche Meinungen und Empfindungen! da habe ich überhaupt keinen Stress, aber du bist echt der Erste, dem es gefällt. Wobei man halt auch immer sehen muss, wie Leute unterwegs sind und in welchem Gelände sie unterwegs sind.
bist du mit plus schon in Schlamm und Laub gefahren? wie war dein Empfinden?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. Januar 2016)

Finde ich gut, kein Stress... ist leider nicht immer so...

Unsereins fährt Mittelgebirge, hier im Odenwald sowie Pfälzer Wald und bin auch, wenn möglich in den Alpen unterwegs...  da wo ich runter fahre, mit sehr viel Spaß, will ich auch hoch kurbeln und da kann ich auch beißen   ...bin kein aggressiver Abfahrer, der sich in jede Kurve presst und volle Kanne raus beschleunigt, eher mit Schwung und Rhythmus...   nehme dabei auch gerne Sprünge mit....  bin also ein normalo Mountainbiker, kein Racer und kein Downhiller (war aber auch schon mal in Parks unterwegs).

Ja, gerade während der Testfahrt mit dem Scott im Oktober an einem feuchten Samstag...  mein Freund und ich haben uns ein normales 27,5 und ein Plus ausgeliehen. Während das normale auf nassen, schmierigen Bodenverhältnissen bergauf hin und zu durchgerutscht ist und Traktion verloren hat, hat sich das Plus hochgedrückt...  im flachen Matsch ist der 2,4 mehr eingesunken, höherer Kraftaufwand, der Plus klar weniger und ist drübergewalzt. Ein drüberschwimmen habe ich nicht gespürt....
Bergab hatte ich ein sicheres Gefühl, bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit, konnte sogar etwas später bremsen...   Während der 27,5er ins Rutschen geriet hatte der Plus noch Grip....  Negative Lenkeinflüsse, wie bei einem Fat Bike, bei einem 2,8 sehr gering.

Mein Freund hatte den gleichen Einduck und wird sich nach 10 Jahre von seinem 26ziger Fully trennen und hat sich jetzt auch ein Plus-Bike bestellt. Laut ihm eine Weiterentwicklung...  mit 2,1er hat er auf seinem Fully angefangen und ist über 2,25 bei 2,35 gelandet...  mehr passt in den Rahmen nicht rein....   ein Fat kommt für ihn auch nicht in Frage.

....aber bitte nochmal, mein subjektiver Fahreindruck


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2016)

...und hier gleich noch ein (dritter) Fanboy aber nur vorne (saugeilly, bin aber auch Fatbikevorinfiziert) hinten gehts mit 29 und Procore weiter.


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Januar 2016)

ok, ok es gibt anscheinend doch Fahrer und Einsatzgebiete, wo plus funktioniert;-) Interessanterweise ist mein, ebenfalls subjektiver, Eindruck, komplett gegensätzlich. Besonders da, wo ihr Stärken ausmacht, lagen für mich die größten Schwächen!
Von Fatbike rede ich ja gar nicht, das ist für mich eine komplett eigene Kategorie, während plus sich als Alternative zum Establishment aufstellt.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2016)

Trotzdem bleibt das Problem, das ein 2.8 nicht mit genügend Freiraum auf der XM551 in den Hinterbau passt.
Der 3.0 liegt an, dann wird der 2.8 minimal Platz haben.
Auf einer schmalen Felge bestimmt, aber da geht der Sinn des Ganzen ja flöten!


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Januar 2016)

Ich haben den Trailboss 2,8 auf einer 45er WTB und es passt. sicherlich nicht mit dem optimalen Freiraum aber ohne schleifen und kratzen.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2016)

Das mein ich aber mit nicht-passen.
Ich finde, da der Hinterbau von euch auf der Homepage als passend bis 2.8 beworben wird, erwarte ich keine "passt grad noch so" Geschichte. Mit Dreck am Reifen is das sicher nicht optimal für die Carbondruckstreben bzw. nicht wirklich fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2016)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, kein Stress... ist leider nicht immer so...
> 
> Unsereins fährt Mittelgebirge, hier im Odenwald sowie Pfälzer Wald und bin auch, wenn möglich in den Alpen unterwegs...  da wo ich runter fahre, mit sehr viel Spaß, will ich auch hoch kurbeln und da kann ich auch beißen   ...bin kein aggressiver Abfahrer, der sich in jede Kurve presst und volle Kanne raus beschleunigt, eher mit Schwung und Rhythmus...   nehme dabei auch gerne Sprünge mit....  bin also ein normalo Mountainbiker, kein Racer und kein Downhiller (war aber auch schon mal in Parks unterwegs).
> 
> ...



seid ihr auch mal nen 29er probegerollt?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2016)

@ONE78 
Offtopic...  nur weil ich gefragt wurde, hier ist der Alutech Thread und ich lese hier mit, weil ich das Tofane optisch super finde (bin es aber nie gefahren)

…ja klar  wir sind das BMC Trailfox und das Rocky Mountain Instinct gefahren, ebenfalls sehr ausgiebig, das Trailfox sogar mehrfach. Beide sehr tolle Bikes, das BMC ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch ein ticken besser…  für mich in Größe M sehr wendig und mit enormen Vortrieb, das wäre es beinahe geworden.

Auch die 29ziger haben eine sehr gute Traktion und überrollen Hindernisse schon deutlich besser. Warum ist das so? Weil 29ziger einen größeren Radius und dadurch die Reifen eine größere Standfläche auf dem Boden haben, so wurde es in allen Medien dem Kunden suggeriert. Nein, es ist aber auch so, was Physik betrifft, kenne ich mich ein bisschen aus .

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat man auch bei den 29ziger Laufrädern mit 2,25er breiten Reifen angefangen, ist dann aber ganz schnell auf Breiten bis zu 2,5 (Maxxis) gegangen, um auch da mehr Aufstandsfläche zu erzeugen.

Mein ersten Mountainbike, ein Canyon bin ich mit 1,9 und 2,0 Reifen gefahren, mein Specialized mit 2,1 und 2,25 und das Rotwild letztendlich mit 2,35…  der Gripgewinn war immer spürbar.

Bin Anfang 2015 ein Fatbike Probe gefahren….  das ist wirklich, wie superb-bicycles schreibt, eine eigene Kategorie, klar, Grip bis zum Abwinken, für mich aber nicht fahrbar, sehr eigenwilliges oder gewöhnungsbedrüftiges Einlenk-/Kurvenverhalten und bergauf  bräuchte ich doch deutlich mehr Kondition.

Als ich im Juli von den Plus-Formaten las, war mir aus meinen rein theoretischen Berechnungen klar, das muss ich Probefahren…  fast 29ziger Größe, mehr Volumen, niedriger Reifendruck und je nach Felgeninnenbreite und Reifenaufbau muss das Traktion mit einem, für mich, besseren Fahrverhalten bedeuten.

Bin dann den Nobby Nic 2,8 und 3,0 sowie den WTB Trailblazer 2,8 gefahren, jeweils auf 40mm Felgen. Ehrlich, ich fand es ziemlich gut  beim 3,0 hatte ich schon ein wenige das Gefühl des eigenwilligen Kurvenverhaltens, daher habe ich mich für den 2,8 entschieden.

Mein Freund fährt den gleichen Reifen auf einer 40mm, ich auf einer 30mm Felge, auch da merkt man (bei gleichem Reifendruck) wieder Unterschiede, seins hat etwas mehr Traktion, meins rollt etwas besser…  vielleicht hole ich mir einen 40mm Laufradsatz .

Ob das Plus-Format der Weisheit letzter Schluss oder eine „Fehlentwicklung“ ist, kann ich nicht sagen…  aus meiner Sicht, ich grinse nach jeder Fahrt ….	vielleicht triff man sich bei einem Format 2,65 auf einer 35 mm Felge bei 1,1 bar


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2016)

Morgen kommt die Alukettenstrebe bei mir an


----------



## onkel_c (13. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> jeder hat unterschiedliche Meinungen und Empfindungen!


das stimmt doch gar nicht. ich habe immer dieselben. deshalb fahre ich auch noch immer tofane ;-). und ja, ich darf das - ich bin ja schon alt .


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das stimmt doch gar nicht. ich habe immer dieselben. deshalb fahre ich auch noch immer tofane ;-). und ja, ich darf das - ich bin ja schon alt .


Du machst auch Sachen die darf man gar nicht;-) Bist halt ein 29erPunk


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich habe plus vor ziemlich genau einem Monat mal wieder getetstet, mit modernen Reifen, ordentlichem Laufradsatz etc: Es ist in meinen Augen die mit Abstand schlechteste Entwicklung seit langer Zeit. Dann habe ich das Bike meinem Vater gegeben, er ist 60 und fährt eigentlich nur Touren mit hohem Trail Anteil, er quält sich gerne an "Schweinestücken". Ich dachte, wenn plus dem Normalfahrer etwas bringen soll, muss er begeistert sein. Nach der ersten Tour hat er mich angerufen und gefragt, ob wir den Scheiß den wir entwickeln eigentlich auch fahren würden! Dann habe ich ihm in das exakt identische Fahrrad (Hardtail) 29" Laufräder gesteckt, das Bike habe ich bis heute noch nicht wieder....
> Seine Kritik: kein Gefühl für den Grip an Vr und Hr, blitzschneller Gripverlust. gefallen hat ihm der Komfort.....
> Ich verstehe schon, dass man neue Sachen probieren möchte und natürlich immer auf das nächste Level hofft. Meiner Ansicht nach ist plus eine echte Fehlentwicklung und ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Zeug schnell verschwindet, bevor es für noch mehr Verwirrung und neue Konstruktionen sorgt.




Das Du das so offen aussprichst ......... DANKE !! 



ach und tut mir echt leid wegen Deinem Hardtail, schlimm wenn Eltern im Alter auf die schiefe Bahn geraten


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Höfbert (29. Februar 2016)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der das Bike eher als klein empfindet? Ich werde mir nach einer Testfahrt auf der Größe L wohl selbiges bestellen. Bin vorher immer 17 Zoll Rahmen gefahren. Mit 1,76m Körpergröße...


----------



## Bitzer71 (29. Februar 2016)

Ging mir auch so . . . bin ein L Probe gefahren (normalerweise meine Größe) und musste feststellen, dass ich doch eher XL bräuchte!
Aber leider sind die ausverkauft


----------



## Höfbert (1. März 2016)

Ich sag mal so, brauchen ist bei mir nicht das richtige Wort. Können bw. dürfen viel eher. Möchte mit meinen eher bescheidenen Maßen gerne mal nen größeren Rahmen mit einem ordentlich Radstand und Reach. Die Tofane kann das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (1. März 2016)

Bei der XL-Probefahrt letztes Jahr in Freiburg hätte ich mir auch ein XXL vorstellen können. War aber trotzdem kein KO-Kriterium. Bin 198cm lang...


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2016)

mir ginge ähnlich.

der eigentlich längere Reach im Vergleich zu meinem Nicolai hat sich in der Realität eher kürzer angefühlt.

mein XL empfinde ich als recht kurz, fahre daher auch einen 55er Vorbau...

Das L ging für mich garnicht!


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2016)

wird denn eigentlich ein neues Tofane dieses Jahr vorgestellt? - oder ist das aktuelle auch mit Alu-Hinterbau erhältlich?


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wird denn eigentlich ein neues Tofane dieses Jahr vorgestellt? - oder ist das aktuelle auch mit Alu-Hinterbau erhältlich?



Jetzt bestell Dir doch endlich mal ein Prime.


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt bestell Dir doch endlich mal ein Prime.



hab irgendwie keine Lust auf nen 15 Kilo Panzer


----------



## Eifel-Litti (2. April 2016)

Ruf doch mal bei Alutech an.


----------



## freetourer (2. April 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> hab irgendwie keine Lust auf nen 15 Kilo Panzer



Was wiegt der Tofane Rahmen denn überhaupt noch mal?

Bei gleichem Aufbau ist der Untschied doch sicher kaum mehr als 1 Kilo !? - Und beim Prime weißt Du eben auch, dass er hält. 

Aber gut - ich will hier nicht rumspamen. - Das Tofane ist ja auch ein tolles Rad und Alutech auch echt eine sympatische Firma.

Die Tofane hat mir bei einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt auch gefallen, aber  ...


----------



## vitaminc (4. April 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Tofane Rahmen denn überhaupt noch mal?
> 
> Bei gleichem Aufbau ist der Untschied doch sicher kaum mehr als 1 Kilo !? - Und beim Prime weißt Du eben auch, dass er hält.
> 
> ...



aber ... ?

Das Tofane sollte nicht nur leichter, sondern auch etwas verspielter/wendiger als das Prime sein.


----------



## Höfbert (19. April 2016)

Sie ist da...
Sorry, Quali ist eher mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (15. Juni 2016)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Sie ist da...
> Sorry, Quali ist eher mies.



Sieht sehr schick aus!

Wie macht Sie sich?


----------



## Höfbert (18. August 2016)

Nach drei Tagen am Reschen steht fest: es kommt ein Float X rein. Was eine Performance!!


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2016)

Hat sich an der Beschreibung der Tofane auf der Homepage von Alutech was geändert? Siehe angebotener Rahmen _Tofane 1.0 Rahmen für 27,5" Plus oder 29". _Es findet sich in der Beschreibung: _Die Tofane kann auch wahlweise statt der 29" in *27,5" mit Plus Reifen* bis einer Breite von 2.80" gefahren werden.
_
Ich schätze mal, konstruktiv nichts neues, oder? Wo liegt denn bei der aktuellen Tofane die max. Reifenfreiheit des Hinterbaus in mm? 2.8 geht, 3.0 (z.B. ein Maxxis Chronicle) passt nicht mehr?

Anbei vom Hören-Sagen ... die nächste Überarbeitung der Tofane für 2017 soll Richtung Boost und 27.5 Plus-Fähigkeit gehen. Und was würdet Ihr Euch eigentlich wünschen, was sollte die nächste Evolution der Tofane aufweisen?

Meine Meinung dazu: Ich fahre aus Spass an der Freud' WTB Breakout in 2,5 an meiner Fanes 4,0 -  auf einem Wechsel-LRS, und immer, wenn ich Bock darauf habe, wird der eingesetzt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir eine Tofane oder Fanes künftig einfach die *Option* böten, bei Lust und Laune auch einen 27,5 Plus bzw. um die 70mm breiten Reifen einsetzen zu können.


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2016)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hat sich an der Beschreibung der Tofane auf der Homepage von Alutech was geändert? Siehe angebotener Rahmen _Tofane 1.0 Rahmen für 27,5" Plus oder 29". _Es findet sich in der Beschreibung: _Die Tofane kann auch wahlweise statt der 29" in *27,5" mit Plus Reifen* bis einer Breite von 2.80" gefahren werden.
> _
> Ich schätze mal, konstruktiv nichts neues, oder? Wo liegt denn bei der aktuellen Tofane die max. Reifenfreiheit des Hinterbaus in mm? 2.8 geht, 3.0 (z.B. ein Maxxis Chronicle) passt nicht mehr?





der-gute schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist nur bedingt 650B+ fähig:
> 
> DT XM551 mit WTB Trail Boss 3.0
> Anhang anzeigen 449229


----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2016)

Gut wüsste jetzt kein 29er das für 27,5+ bis 3.0'' freigeben ist! Überall steht 2.8! Selbst beim Switchblade von Pivot mit extra breitem Hinterbau dank Boost DH 157 oder wie auch immer das heißt!


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2016)

Freigegeben oder nicht ist doch egal - passen muss es.

Beim Banshee Prime und Phantom passen Plus-Reifen locker rein. - Findet man reichlich Bilder im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Freigegeben oder nicht ist doch egal - passen muss es.
> 
> Beim Banshee Prime und Phantom passen Plus-Reifen locker rein. - Findet man reichlich Bilder im Netz.



Ja ich meinte auch hinsichtlich passen! 3.0'' wird sehr eng aber 2.8 passt!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. August 2016)

...gibt zwischen 2,8 und 2,8 aber deutliche Unterschiede in der Breite. Hatte auf meinem Rad schon die 2,8 NobbyNic drauf und aktuell sind die Maxxis Rekon aufgezogen. Der NobbyNic baut 5mm breiter....   bei gleicher Felge. Das macht bei der Rahmenfreiheit eine Menge aus


----------



## freetourer (22. August 2016)

Diese Angaben 3,0 oder 2,8 sind doch eh fürn Ar...h - die Reifen fallen doch total unterschiedlich aus.

Es hilft doch überhaupt nichts wenn ein schmal bauender 3,0er passt - ein breit bauender 2,8er dann aber nicht.


----------



## onkel_c (2. September 2016)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Nach drei Tagen am Reschen steht fest: es kommt ein Float X rein. Was eine Performance!!



dann bau mal einen dhx2 ein ;-).


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2016)

Oder ein Stahlfederbein oder einen CCDB Air CS.


----------



## onkel_c (6. September 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dhx2


=


der-gute schrieb:


> Stahlfederbein


----------



## ollo (26. November 2016)

was wäre richtiger ...... plane gerade die Anschaffung einer Tofane, so weit so gut aber bei der Geo hänge ich mich jedes mal wieder auf.
Die Tofane in L hat ein 2 mm längeres Oberrohr als meine Allmountain Fanes, dafür ein um 15 mm kürzeren Reach, der Reach vom Tofane in XL wäre wieder 4mm länger, dafür ist das Oberrohr auch wieder 25 mm länger. 

An der jetzigen AM Fanes ist ein 50mm Vorbau verbaut und so passt das Rad für Touren und Bikepark. 2015 in Willingen bin ich die Tofane und das Sennes Probe gefahren, das Sennes in L und das Tofane...... ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob in L oder XL, nur das es mächtig spaß gemacht hat, ja ja die altersdemenz 

Was würdet ihr machen, XL mit 30 mm Vorbau oder L mit 60 mm Vorbau


----------



## Höfbert (27. November 2016)

XL, keine Frage. Ich fahre mit 1,76cm eine L mit 50er Vorbau und einer 36er Fox (160mm) und hätte gerne noch ein paar cm mehr Radstand.


----------



## Höfbert (27. November 2016)

Ach ja, fahr damit Spitzkehren, Flowtrails, Verblocktes, Pikepark, Touren und und und....


----------



## ollo (27. November 2016)

hm.... Radstand wären von L Tofane zur XL Allmountain nur 4 mm mehr, bei der XL Tofane dann 28 mm. Ich seh schon es wird nichts ohne eine weiter Probefahrt gehen und hoffentlich baut der Jü noch was in XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. November 2016)

ich, dein Abbild, finde dass XL im Vergleich zum Helius AC in XL recht kurz.
fahre mit 50 mm Vorbau.


----------



## ollo (27. November 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich, dein Abbild, finde dass XL im Vergleich zum Helius AC in XL recht kurz.
> fahre mit 50 mm Vorbau.



Nur das Du der Größte .....sorry der Größere bist


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2016)

ich bin der-schlechte.

im Ernst, L is zu kurz,


----------



## RobG301 (28. November 2016)

XL würde ich sagen! Warte aber mal die Geo 2017 ab da soll sich ein bisschen was tun kann sein dass dir dann auch L langt!


----------



## cost (30. November 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> XL würde ich sagen! Warte aber mal die Geo 2017 ab da soll sich ein bisschen was tun kann sein dass dir dann auch L langt!


 
Hallo,

bist Du Dir darüber sicher ? Betrifft es alle Größen ?
Ich habe vor kurzen ein Tofane in M bestellt und weis davon nichts.


----------



## RobG301 (1. Dezember 2016)

cost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bist Du Dir darüber sicher ? Betrifft es alle Größen ?
> Ich habe vor kurzen ein Tofane in M bestellt und weis davon nichts.



17er ist doch noch gar nicht lieferbar! Erst im neuen Jahr!

Das was aktuell bestellfähig ist sind die 16er Modelle!


----------



## cost (1. Dezember 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> 17er ist doch noch gar nicht lieferbar! Erst im neuen Jahr!
> 
> Das was aktuell bestellfähig ist sind die 16er Modelle!



OK, vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte ob du sichere Informationen dazu hast, ob sich die Geometrie des Tofanes 2017 ändert. Meines Wissens nämlich nicht.


----------



## RobG301 (1. Dezember 2016)

cost schrieb:


> OK, vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte ob du sichere Informationen dazu hast, ob sich die Geometrie des Tofanes 2017 ändert. Meines Wissens nämlich nicht.



Sicher weiß man es erst wenn es wirklich so ist wenn die Geo Daten erscheinen! Alles andere sind Gerüchte!


----------



## cost (1. Dezember 2016)

Dann bedanke ich mich sehr herzlich bei Dir, mir diese Gerüchte so aufgedeutscht zu haben
Ride on !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute,

nur um hier kurz mal in der Gerüchteküche aufzuräumen: An der Geo der Tofane wird sich 2017 nichts ändern. Warum auch.. 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## freetourer (2. Dezember 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> XL würde ich sagen! Warte aber mal die Geo 2017 ab da soll sich ein bisschen was tun kann sein dass dir dann auch L langt!





CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sicher weiß man es erst wenn es wirklich so ist wenn die Geo Daten erscheinen! Alles andere sind Gerüchte!







Alutech schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> nur um hier kurz mal in der Gerüchteküche aufzuräumen: An der Geo der Tofane wird sich 2017 nichts ändern. Warum auch..
> 
> ...



Danke für die Klarstellung


----------



## proceed (3. Dezember 2016)

Sucht jemand einen 2015er Tofane Rahmen in Größe M? Mit CC DBinline und Tune Steuersatz. 
Grausilber eloxiert mit blauen Decals.
Hinterbau ist mit der neuen Kettenstrebe.
Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Haentz (15. Dezember 2016)

Huh… War grad auf der Alutech Seite und da wird die Größe XL gar nicht mehr gelistet?? Was issn da los?


----------



## cost (18. Januar 2017)

Me in neues Spielzeug für 2017...


----------



## ONE78 (18. Januar 2017)

geiles Fahrwerk!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geggi (22. Februar 2017)

cost schrieb:


> Me in neues Spielzeug für 2017...
> Anhang anzeigen 565983



Ist das gunmetal eloxal?


----------



## cost (25. Februar 2017)

Geggi schrieb:


> Ist das gunmetal eloxal?



Yess


----------



## CrunchRyder (30. März 2017)

Bald gibt es einen Mehr im Tofane-Lager. Nach dem ich im letzten Jahr unzählige Bikes ausprobiert habe und jede Fahrt für mehr Unsicherheit gesorgt hat, scheint es dass ich bei Alutech endlich angekommen bin. Jedenfalls gab's einen sehr konstruktiven und freundlichen Kontakt mit Jürgen und nach einer Runde auf seiner eigenen Tofane und ein paar Nächten drüber schlafen ist die Bestellung auf dem Weg. Das ultimative Bike für alles zwischen Bikepark, Endurorennen, Alpencross und Feierabendrunde ist das Tofane zwar nicht, Kompromisse muss man eben eingehen, aber mir scheint es eine verdammt gute Mischung zu sein.


----------



## moe 73 (1. April 2017)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Bald gibt es einen Mehr im Tofane-Lager. Nach dem ich im letzten Jahr unzählige Bikes ausprobiert habe und jede Fahrt für mehr Unsicherheit gesorgt hat, scheint es dass ich bei Alutech endlich angekommen bin. Jedenfalls gab's einen sehr konstruktiven und freundlichen Kontakt mit Jürgen und nach einer Runde auf seiner eigenen Tofane und ein paar Nächten drüber schlafen ist die Bestellung auf dem Weg. Das ultimative Bike für alles zwischen Bikepark, Endurorennen, Alpencross und Feierabendrunde ist das Tofane zwar nicht, Kompromisse muss man eben eingehen, aber mir scheint es eine verdammt gute Mischung zu sein.



Hi, 
ich fahre im Moment ein 29 Stumpjumper Evo. 
Das Tofane reitzt mich auch stark!

Wo siehst du denn den größten Kompromiss bei deinen genannten Anforderungen? 
Ich hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit eins live zu sehen bzw. mal zu testen. 

VG


----------



## CrunchRyder (18. Juli 2017)

Feines Fahrrad. Bisher sehr zufrieden, sowohl mit dem Service von Alutech als auch mit dem Hobel.


----------



## RobG301 (19. Juli 2017)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Feines Fahrrad. Bisher sehr zufrieden, sowohl mit dem Service von Alutech als auch mit dem Hobel.



Der Dämpfer wäre nichts für mich, aber soll wohl, einmal richtig eingestellt super funktionieren! Aber mir wäre bei meinen 100kg ein X2 oder DHX2 lieber!

Schöne Farbe aber! Genau so würde ich es auch nehmen wobei vielleicht orange Decals passend zur Fox! 

Kann es kaum erwarten bis die neuen Rahmen verfügbar sind und ich mal ein XL mit über 500 Reach Probe fahren kann!


----------



## CrunchRyder (19. Juli 2017)

Das Tofane kann mehr als ich  Daher taste ich mich beim DB Inline erst mal vom Basis-Setup langsam vor. Da ich aber jahrelang ausschließlich Hardtail gefahren bin, bin ich auch nicht so empfindlich was einen unsensiblen Hinterbau angeht. Bislang finde ich die Funktion in Ordnung. Und auf einen anderen Dämpfer kann ich immer noch wechseln.


----------



## RobG301 (20. Juli 2017)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Das Tofane kann mehr als ich  Daher taste ich mich beim DB Inline erst mal vom Basis-Setup langsam vor. Da ich aber jahrelang ausschließlich Hardtail gefahren bin, bin ich auch nicht so empfindlich was einen unsensiblen Hinterbau angeht. Bislang finde ich die Funktion in Ordnung. Und auf einen anderen Dämpfer kann ich immer noch wechseln.



Ich glaube bei 90% hier können die Bikes mehr als der Fahrer! 

Ja ich mag den DB Inline aber mir war das Setup zu schwierig! Aber mit einem Pro oder der richtigen App (meine da gibt es was von Cane Creek) am Start wird es sicher klappen oder halt mit Geduld und Rumprobieren!

Ja viel besseres ohne Ausgleichsbehälter gibt es nicht wirklich!


----------



## Skwal (20. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte das allgemeine Grundsetup von der Homepage eingestellt, bin einmal meinen Hometrail mit Jump runtergefahren und habe dann die App von CC genutzt.
Am Sprung hat das Hinterrad gekickt, die App sagte "Dreh an dieser Schraube", danach noch ne Abfahrt und es hat gepasst!
Sensationell!


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2019)

Fährt jemand einen RS Kage im Tofane?

Hab einen mit Mid Tube bestellt.

Hat jemand erFAHRungen dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand schon ein Sentinel Carbon gegen ein Tofane 2.0 miteinander verglichen?

Wäre an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert.


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2019)

Hat jemand noch das Spezifikationsblatt vom Tofane 1.0?

Was für eine Steckachse is das nochmal?


----------



## rzOne20 (1. August 2019)

Wieviel FW habt ihr bei euren Tofane 1.0 Modellen gewählt, vorne?


----------



## rzOne20 (1. August 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch das Spezifikationsblatt vom Tofane 1.0?
> 
> Was für eine Steckachse is das nochmal?


12x142 ?


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> 12x142 ?


Das is mir klar. 
Aber welche länge hat die Steckachse und was für ein Gewinde?

Mir gehts um eine Thule Achse für den Chariot.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. November 2019)

Weil ich grade mein Tofane zamschustere, wo läuft eigentlich die Leitung der Variostütze?

im/ums Tretlager? Also Tretlager ausbaue zum Montieren?

danke


----------



## ollo (2. November 2019)

Im Tretlager die öffnung am unterrohr sollte für die Bremsleitung sein ...... schöne Farbe by the way, gunmetall eloxal ?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2019)

Hmm ich weiß gar nicht wie die Farbe heißt ,vlt. kann das @COLKURTZ sagen?

noch eine Frage, Schnellspannachse hinten... könnt ihr mir sagen welche da passen? So an großen Inbus hat ja gar nicht jedes Minitool. Kann mich erinnern das mich das vor Jahren beim Teibun auch anzipft hat.


----------



## ollo (3. November 2019)

die Achsen haben einen 8 mm Inbus und der sollte an jedem Minitool dran sein es sei denn es ist eine miniminitool  ansonsten die Rock Shox Maxxle die hat einen 5er Inbus oder die DT Swiss Achse
*DT SWISS Steckachse HR RWS Plug In MTB mit Hebel | 12x142 mm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (3. November 2019)

Die Farbe heißt
gunmetal Grey

Edit: Du lässt Dir aber Zeit mit dem Aufbau der Ex  !

Die Leitung für die Sattelstütze läuft durchs Unterrohr und dann vor dem Tretlager nach oben ins Sitzrohr - komplett innen . Ich habe bislang 4 Alutechs aufgebaut, und fand die Arbeit als vergleichsweise fummelig. Insbesondere die Biegung vorm Tretlager ist schwergängig und schmerzhaft für die Finger..... Damit Du dort rankommst, muss das Tretlager selbstverständlich ausgebaut sein.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2019)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Die Farbe heißt
> gunmetal Grey
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Sonst noch jemand einen Tipp für diese Leitung der Variostütze? Bringe die Leitung nicht ums verrecken um die Ecke unten !


Edit: ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht... vor lauter Wut hab ich jz die Bowde von oben volle Kanne einfach ins Sattelrohr gesteckt ... ging plötzlich um die Kurve .... 3 x schieben ... kommt die Bowde von selbst am Unterrohr oben rechts raus ... alter so ein Glück ! Alles gut also


----------



## rzOne20 (6. November 2019)

Welche Dämpfer fahren den dei Tofane nutzer so?


----------



## PeterTheo (6. November 2019)

Also ich hab in meiner T2 einen RS S.Deluxe RCT Coil mit einer Nukeproof SLS Feder, mag ich sehr.


----------



## rzOne20 (6. November 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meiner T2 einen RS S.Deluxe RCT Coil mit einer Nukeproof SLS Feder, mag ich sehr.Anhang anzeigen 934034


 
Eine Maschine ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (13. November 2019)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meiner T2 einen RS S.Deluxe RCT Coil mit einer Nukeproof SLS Feder, mag ich sehr.Anhang anzeigen 934034


Wie schwer ist den das wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (13. November 2019)

Sagt mal, was hat es den mit den Bremssattel Löchern auf sich? Normal sind da immer nur Löcher mit Gewinde .. das hier sieht .. hm anders aus? Einfach lange Schrauben rein und fertig?


----------



## PeterTheo (13. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist den das wenn ich fragen darf?


Mit Pedale ungefähr soviel:



Wegen des bremssattels, Ich meine da sind Gewinde Inlays drin.


----------



## ollo (13. November 2019)

Das sind Gewinde Inlays (Clever oder, wenn Gewinde Kaputt einfach neues Inlays rein, besser als eine ganze Strebe weg zu schmeißen) , die Normalen Bremssattelschrauben nehmen und vorher die Gewindeöffnung mit dem Schlitzdreher nach oben drehen.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. November 2019)

Ohne es mit Luft raus usw probiert zu haben bin ich heute losgezogen und hab im Bikepark Pohorje festgestellt das der HR am Sattel streift wenn man ... hmmm nicht in die Landung trifft!
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## ollo (15. November 2019)

putzig ich hatte heute Morgen den gleichen Gedanken als ich vor meiner Allmountain stand (noch nicht die Erfahrung) ob das passt wenn Federweg voll ausgenutzt wird. Ich werde mal die Luft am Dämpfer ablassen und schauen ob es so ist und dann die Stütze von ganz Tief, solange nach oben machen bis es nicht mehr schleift,  sollte nicht viel sein was die Stütze raus muss


----------



## un1e4shed (29. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ohne es mit Luft raus usw probiert zu haben bin ich heute losgezogen und hab im Bikepark Pohorje festgestellt das der HR am Sattel streift wenn man ... hmmm nicht in die Landung trifft!
> Ist das bei euch auch so?


war bei meinem Tofane 2.0 auch so... Ging sogar am Sitzrohr an, nicht nur am Sattel....


----------



## fofiman (7. Januar 2020)

Bzgl. des Kontakts Hinterreifen / Sitzrohr: Wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung damit? Kommt es grundsätzlich dazu, oder ist es abhängig von der Rahmengröße, den verwendeten Reifen etc.?


----------



## PeterTheo (7. Januar 2020)

Mein HR hat den Rahmen (XL) / Sattel noch nie berührt. Ob nun mit Coil oder Luft Dämpfer, oder Maxxis 2.5 Reifen oder WTB. 
Mein Sohn hat eine M Tofane das passiert das auch nicht.


----------



## fofiman (8. Januar 2020)

@PeterTheo Vielen Dank, ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass Jürgen so etwas mal aufgefallen wäre


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Januar 2020)

Redet ihr von Tofane 1.0 oder 2.0?

An meinem L 1.0 hatte ich das bei den 2 x wo ich erst gefahren bin schon recht oft. Und dabei war die HR Bremse defekt, bin also nicht schnell oder extrem gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (25. Mai 2020)

Moin, hat jemand schon mal ein 170er Gabel in der Tofane 2 verbaut? Fahrverhalten und Lw, Sw je -0,5grad?


----------



## poekelz (14. Juli 2020)

Mir gefällt die Tofane 2.0 optisch/technisch sehr gut und da ich letzte Woche mein (YT Jeffsy) Fully vertickt habe, liebäugele ich damit. 
Meine Frage ist nur, ist das eher so ein richtiges Bigbike oder taugt das für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren mit gelegentlichen Park (Willi) oder Alpenausflügen im Urlaub?


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2020)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Tofane 2.0 optisch/technisch sehr gut und da ich letzte Woche mein (YT Jeffsy) Fully vertickt habe, liebäugele ich damit.
> Meine Frage ist nur, ist das eher so ein richtiges Bigbike oder taugt das für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren mit gelegentlichen Park (Willi) oder Alpenausflügen im Urlaub?


Also eigentlich war es nie ein Big Bike.
Es ist halt das 29“ fürs Gelände.
Fürs Marketing heißt das dann immer Enduro.
Alutech baut ja historisch gesehen keine Bummelfahrräder, sondern Teile für bergab.

ich würds einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (14. Juli 2020)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Tofane 2.0 optisch/technisch sehr gut und da ich letzte Woche mein (YT Jeffsy) Fully vertickt habe, liebäugele ich damit.
> Meine Frage ist nur, ist das eher so ein richtiges Bigbike oder taugt das für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren mit gelegentlichen Park (Willi) oder Alpenausflügen im Urlaub?



Das ist exakt das, was ich seit 2015 mit dem Tofane mache - und es passt prima. Auch Alpencross geht ohne Einschränkungen. Womit ich bis heute nicht richtig warmgeworden bin: Im Tofane 1.0 ist bekanntermaßen der Cane Creek Dämpfer verbaut. Der ist bergrunter supi, aber bergrauf für mich eher geht so. Egal, wie ich das Ding aufpumpe oder welche Ventile ich öffne bzw schließe, mir wippt er einfach zu viel. Bin aber zu geizig, um mir einen anderen Dämpfer zu kaufen, und lebe damit. Ist ja immer auch Training...


----------



## onkel_c (14. Juli 2020)

poekelz schrieb:


> oder taugt das für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren mit gelegentlichen Park (Willi) oder Alpenausflügen im Urlaub?


dafür zu 100%!


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Juli 2020)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Tofane 2.0 optisch/technisch sehr gut und da ich letzte Woche mein (YT Jeffsy) Fully vertickt habe, liebäugele ich damit.
> Meine Frage ist nur, ist das eher so ein richtiges Bigbike oder taugt das für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren mit gelegentlichen Park (Willi) oder Alpenausflügen im Urlaub?



ich nehm’s eigentlich nur fürs Mittelgebirge. Trailtouren und auch für z.B Gardasee. Finale.  Im Park (Schulenberg) 1x bin dann aber dort wieder aufs DH gestiegen. Geht also gelegentlich. Winterberg z.B. sowieso.

Du kannst mit der Tofane mehr Bandbreite abdecken als mit dem jeffsy denke ich. Mein Bengel hatte ein 2018er capra und nun mag seine Tofane lieber, ob nun auf dem Trail oder in der Luft.

Gruß


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2020)

Eifel-Litti schrieb:


> Egal, wie ich das Ding aufpumpe oder welche Ventile ich öffne bzw schließe, mir wippt er einfach zu viel. Bin aber zu geizig, um mir einen anderen Dämpfer zu kaufen, und lebe damit. Ist ja immer auch Training...




mensch Litti,

mach es Dir einfach..... DT Swiss;  https://www.dtswiss.com/de/suspension/daempfer/r-535-one

kein schnick schnack, und 3 Fahrmodi..... geschlossen, Trail und Party-Modus plus ein Knopf für die Zugstufe (mit 40 Klicks)  und fertig.... ach und Luft muss da noch rein , weniger ist auch mal mehr.

by  the way der DT im Rad einer Dir nicht ganz unbekannten Marke aus dem Allgäu, meiner Frau läuft seit 6 Jahren problemlos, Service ist in 20 Minuten erledigt und die DT`s die ich selber Fahre verrichten ihre Arbeit ebenfalls Stress frei. Fahre jetzt zwar mal wieder Probeweise einen Rock Shox Ulti Debon Air irgendwas, aber der musste sich noch nicht allzu sehr anstrengen und wenn dann wieder dieses der "Mensch passt sich der Maschine an " passiert fliegt der wieder raus


----------



## rzOne20 (29. September 2021)

Sagt mal fährt die Tofane 1 hier jemand mit COIL Dämpfer und mag mal Fahrer-Gewicht, Federhärte und Einsatzbereich kund tun?

Wenn ja, welche Type von Feder? Titan, SLS, SAR, Sprindex, …?

Mir kommt meine 550er viel zu hart vor.

Dann noch eine Frage, wie gehts euch mit Kettenabwürfen?


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2021)

Einfacher Vivid 5.1

Feder glaub 550

95 kg nackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2021)

Hier die Wahrheit


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich schon wieder  

Welche Federwege fahrt ihr vorne in euren Tofane? Aktuell is bei mir Formula 35 mit 160 mm. Jz ist eine Lyrik im Zulauf welcher ich noch den richtigen Airshaft geben muss. Weiß aber nicht welchen: 150, 160, 170?
Hinten ist jz Coil. 550 war mit 100 kg zu hart, 500 is zu weich (zumindest bei meinen Federn, dürften ja auch Toleranz haben). Wird vermutlich auf Sprindex raus laufen.


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2021)

V1 oder V2
170 wäre mir wohl zu viel in der V1 wegen des flacheren Sitzwinkels


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Oktober 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> V1 oder V2
> 170 wäre mir wohl zu viel in der V1 wegen des flacheren Sitzwinkels


V1, ja
Ich tendiere auch zu 160 mm. Wenn die Gabel hier ist vermesse ich mal die EBL, dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Oktober 2021)

Andere Frage, hat schon jemand Gewindemuttern in den Rahmen eingepresst. Ich werde das wohl an der Oberseite des Unterrohr machen, unterhalb von Dämpferaufnahme (für OneUp Werkzeugpumpe), und evtl am Oberrohr (für Trinkflasche). Wie is euch dabei ergangen?


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2021)

am Unterrohr, wo die komplette Kraft vom Hinterbau eingeht, würde ich ja kein Loch bohren.
Und am Oberrohr auch nicht, das wird auch ordentlich über das Steuerrohr beansprucht.

eigentlich würde ich nirgends ein Loch bohren wollen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (27. Oktober 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> am Unterrohr, wo die komplette Kraft vom Hinterbau eingeht, würde ich ja kein Loch bohren.
> Und am Oberrohr auch nicht, das wird auch ordentlich über das Steuerrohr beansprucht.
> 
> eigentlich würde ich nirgends ein Loch bohren wollen…


Denkst du das die sich über FEM Analysen und Versuche auf das absolute Minimum bei der Rohrauslegung gewagt haben?
Andere Hersteller wiederum ein klein bisschen dicker, um dann 2 Gewindemuffen reinzupressen?

Na i weiß net, ob da so viel um ist?


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2021)

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

ich sag ja nur, da sich es nicht machen würde.

das Tofane is ja schon ein echt leichter Rahmen…


----------



## rzOne20 (7. November 2021)

Bin heute die Lyrik mit 180 im Tofane gefahren, das fühlte sich sehr gut an. Vergleich aktuell nur mit Formula 35, mit der ich irgendwie nie zurecht kam.


----------



## Duc851 (7. November 2021)

ich habe das bei der Fanes 2.0 so gelöst:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-alutech-icb2-0.803453/post-17373952

Die Fidlock-Flaschhe habe ich trotz gelegentlichem Knie-Kontakt wenn es mal etwas zur Sache geht noch nicht verloren. Da hatte ich anfangs etwas Bedenken.

Direkt ins Oberrohr würde ich nicht bohren, da hier hauptsächlich Druckbelastung herrscht und das Rohr ausknicken kann.

Direkt unter (also gegenüber) der Dämpferaufnahme ist die am höchsten belastete Stelle des Unterrohrs. Auch suboptimal.

Falls du doch Gewindenieten setzt: Nimm maximal m4 und Stahl. Meine Löcher für M5 Alunieten sind riesig!


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau der v1?

Ich glaub, ich hab was verloren..

Fehlt da auf der Antriebsseite was?


----------



## ollo (1. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau der v1?
> 
> Ich glaub, ich hab was verloren..
> 
> Fehlt da auf der Antriebsseite was?


ist der Bolzen auf der Bremsseite, da wo die Leitungsführung dran ist lose? Schau Dir mal die Ersatzteile der Teibun 1 an und die Ersatzteilzeichnung der Sennes .


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Januar 2022)

So sieht es bei mir aus:


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1395837So sieht es bei mir aus:


Das is identisch, sag ich mal.


----------



## ollo (1. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is identisch, sag ich mal.


sehe ich auch so, ich denke mal das da nichts fehlt .... zu 99 % und wenn doch behaupte ich das Gegenteil


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2022)

Hat denn schonmal wer die Hinterbaulager getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (1. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal wer die Hinterbaulager getauscht?


Was genau ist deine Frage dazu?
Tipp für die Horstlink-Lager: Die Gleitlager haben eigentlich eine Breite von je 5mm. Aufgrund der schlechten Verfügbarkeit haben viele die Gleitlager mit einer Breite von 3mm verbaut (Igus, JFM 1416-03). Ich glaube Alutech bietet mittlerweile auch nur noch die 3mm Gleitlager an. Zumindest sieht das Produktbild danach aus: https://alutech-cycles.com/IGUS-slide-bearing-11

Ich habe 2x 3mm Breite (JFM 1416-03) und 2x 10mm Breite (JFM 1416-10) genommen und die 10mm Gleitlager  gekürzt. Das hält länger.


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2022)

Also brauche ich mehr, als das hier abgebildete?









						Tofane 1.0
					

Tofane 1.0: Main Pivot Spacer - Horst Link Bolt - Rocker Link and Seat Stay Bearing 628 2RS - Hanger Type 2 - Horst Link Bearing 6800LLUMAX - Horst Link Spa




					alutech-cycles.com
				




Irgendwie würde ich mich über eine Explosionszeichnung oder Teileliste freuen 🙄


----------



## Duc851 (2. Januar 2022)

Ich bin gerade etwas verwundert, dass beim Tofane 1.0 ein Industrielager für den horstlink im Onlineshop geführt wird. 
Nicht dass ich ein Vorserienmodell hatte mit den Igus Gleitlagern. 🙄


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2022)

Etwas Support vom Hersteller is wohl doch nötig 🙄


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Februar 2022)

Fährt jemand von euch einen Cane Creek DB Inline im Tofane und mag mal berichten zu Alternativen?
Danke


----------



## Dampfsti (14. September 2022)

Hey Jungs und Mädels, 
Hat hier wer den Vergleich ICB 2.0 zur Tofane 1.0???
Bin die Tofane 2014 mal kurz in Nauders auf nem Testevent gefahren, da gefiel sie mir eigentlich recht gut, is aber halt auch schon lange her

Mein ICB ist im jetzigen Aufbau, 29er 160mm Pike, 29er VR (Mein 27.5er Vorderrad ist leider grad defekt) und 27.5x2.6 HR Bergauf nix, mit 27.5er VR besser aber halt auch schon ca. 2cm zu hoch.
Die Antriebsneutralität lässt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig.

Bergab gehts echt gut  
Ausser es wird richtig rumpelig, dann ist der Monarch Plus gnadenlos überfordert.

Möchte jetzt aber weder unbedingt extra ne 150mm 27.5er Gabel kaufen, noch die 29er Pike auf 140mm Kastrieren.
Ist zwar ein Luxusproblem bei mehreren Rädern zur Auswahl aber hilft ja nix

Denke die Tofane ist von der Antriebsneutralität/Wippneigung besser als das ICB.
Ist nicht ganz so verspielt und hat weniger "Pop" beim Abziehen.
Dafür sollte der Hinterbau wieder mehr in Richtung meiner Fanes 3.0 gehen was das "Bügeleisengefühl" angeht...


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Oktober 2022)

Neues, gut gebrauchtes Pferd im Stall... 

Hier passen die Anbauteile etwas besser als am ICB 2.0.😎

Fährt sich erfreulich vertraut. 
Morgen gehts zum ersten Testride.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Oktober 2022)

So, erste Testfahrt ist gemacht...
Hätte eigentlich damals beim Vorserien Testevent in Nauders meinem Verlangen nachgeben und gleich eins bestellen sollen... 😅😅
Aber damals war ich noch jung, leidensfähig und bin fast alles mit dem meinem 2SoulsCycles Quarterhorse Stahl Hardtail gefahren... 😉

Tofane fährt wie's soll, wippt mit dem Roco quasi garnicht und bügelt Fanes like alles schön weg... 🤗
Nächste Tour spar ich mir mal noch 500+g und teste den Manitou McLeod Luftdämpfer...


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Tofane fährt wie's soll, wippt mit dem Roco quasi garnicht und bügelt Fanes like alles schön weg... 🤗
> Nächste Tour spar ich mir mal noch 500+g und teste den* Manitou McLeod Luftdämpfer.*..
> Anhang anzeigen 1562490


darauf bin ich mal gespannt 🧐😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Oktober 2022)

ollo schrieb:


> darauf bin ich mal gespannt 🧐😉


Ich ebenso...
Laut @rzOne20  von dem ich den Rahmen mit den beiden Dämpfern hab, nehmen die sich nicht so viel, Stahlfeder is halt noch feinfühliger, aber bei dem Gewichtsunterschied kann man sich das für gewisse Sachen schon mal überlegen...

Sind aber beide Dämpfer von der Abstimmung nicht mehr original.

Was mich schon mal positiv überrascht hat, dass der 2.6er Maxxis Forecaster einfach so ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau reingeht.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch mal kurz Zeit finden meine Pike RCT3 mit dem Fast Suspension Druckstufen Kit auszustatten und dann steht dem fröhlichen Trails ballern nix mehr im Weg (ausser die persönliche Fitness)


----------



## rzOne20 (4. Oktober 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich ebenso...
> Laut @rzOne20  von dem ich den Rahmen mit den beiden Dämpfern hab, nehmen die sich nicht so viel, Stahlfeder is halt noch feinfühliger, aber bei dem Gewichtsunterschied kann man sich das für gewisse Sachen schon mal überlegen...
> 
> Sind aber beide Dämpfer von der Abstimmung nicht mehr original.
> ...


Der McLeoud is einer mit King Can und Highlandertuning, der funkt echt sensationell.


----------



## ollo (5. Oktober 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Der McLeoud is einer mit King Can und Highlandertuning, der funkt echt sensationell.


ah Ok..... ich suche da eher was für den Junior, der Fox der verbaut ist spricht bei niedrigen drücken nicht so gut an.  und einen DT Swiss in der länge 190x 50 zu finden ist im Moment schwer. Na mal sehen mein Rock Shox Debon Air geht die Tag erst mal zu Helmchen Tuned, dem Hexer


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Oktober 2022)

ollo schrieb:


> ah Ok..... ich suche da eher was für den Junior, der Fox der verbaut ist spricht bei niedrigen drücken nicht so gut an.  und einen DT Swiss in der länge 190x 50 zu finden ist im Moment schwer. Na mal sehen mein Rock Shox Debon Air geht die Tag erst mal zu Helmchen Tuned, dem Hexer


190x50 wäre im Tofane aber eh komisch?


----------



## ollo (6. Oktober 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> 190x50 wäre im Tofane aber eh komisch?


noch hat er kein Alutech 😉..... sondern ein Stevens, daher die 190x50


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Oktober 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Der McLeoud is einer mit King Can und Highlandertuning, der funkt echt sensationell.


Kann ich so unterschreiben...
Heut mal ne kleine Tour mit meinem Zwerg gefahren und den Manitou rein gesteckt. 
Ist mit ner Woche Abstand nicht wirklich ein Unterschied feststelbar. Ein bissl unsensibler denk ich is der Luftikus, dafür n halbes Kilo leichter.
Denke der McLeod wird mein Alltagsdämpfer, fürs grobe kommt dann der Roco Coil rein   

Vll. liegts am per se super funktionierenden Hinterbau oder die beiden Dämpfer sind einfach nur gut drauf abgestimmt.

Bin jetzt mit "fast Vollausstattung" (Procore hinten fehlt noch) bei ca. 13,8kg mit dem McLeod.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (6. November 2022)

Hab ja nun ein paar Touren mit der Tofane durch.
Mensch @rzOne20 Günther wie konntest du nur so nen guten Rahmen hergeben😉😉😎

Bin von der Performance des getunten McLeod recht überzeugt.
Trotz King Can noch ausreichend progressiv. Hat Reserven wie sau😉

Meine Pike hat mit dem Fast Suspension Tuning auch nochmal massiv an Performance dazu gewonnen.
Vll. mach ich mich noch auf die Suche nach ner AWK Luftkammer, da muss ich aber erstmal mit paar Leuten reden die so fahren wie ich und die AWK verbaut haben.

Anfangs musste ich mich wieder etwas an das große Hinterrad gewöhnen, das ging aber recht schnell😅

Geht im alpinen Geläuf sehr gut und harmonisch.
Bin auch mit den 65grad Lenkwinkel sehr zufrieden, da kommt kein Wunsch nach nem Winkelsteuersatz auf...
Zumal mir "Überschlagsgefühle" vollkommen fremd sind😅😅


----------

